# FET May/June 2017 - cycle buddies



## bunny73

Hello.


Would really love to chat with people cycling at the same time.


I am about to start the pill next week ready for my cycle, we have appointment on the 24th to sign forms and collect meds, and then scratch booked for the 12th of May. We have 2 frosties left.


Bunny xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi ☺

We going to start a FET on the 1st or 26th of May. We had a freeze all cycle as my lining wasn't good. We've got 4 Blastocysts in the freezer and we want to put 2 back. 

Do you want 1 or 2 put back?
Why do you have to take the BCP before your FET?
I'm only taking Estrogen and Aspirin and later Progesterone.

xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi!

I start norethisterone next week, scratch on day 21 then FET on following cycle after more norethisterone. Got drugs this week: progynova, cyclogest and Lublin!

Mountain and Bunny - will be good to chat to you. We are only allowed one at a time put back. Boo!

Xx


----------



## natclare

Hi there ladies! First time FET for me, although no stranger to IVF (see signature). I have a supportive boyfriend, but he's not ready to fully commit to having a family with me. We don't live together, and so far, no plans to break up so fingers crossed he will continue to a) be my boyfriend and b) be supportive. My embryos were created some years ago using donor sperm. I am now 39 so it's now or never and although I don't think you are ever ready, I am ready as I can be to jump in the deep end and actually try. My first FET will be at Serum (Athens) next month, I have had my endo scratch already this week at Wessex Fertility, and have a big box of drugs!! These are: prognyova, doxycycline, prednisolone, baby aspirin, folic acid, clexane and utrogestan. I am on the contraceptive pill (for the boyfriend - the irony is not lost on me!!) so had my last pill yesterday and am now awaiting my period, and Day 1. Pleased to meet you all. I haven't been through FET before, so really happy of any support.


----------



## bunny73

Evening ladies.


Mountain78 - I take the pill as I don't have very regular cycles, so by taking it the clinic can plan my cycle. We are having 2 put back. When was your fresh cycle? how did you find it?


Brightspark99 - Have you had a scratch before? How comes your only able to have 1 embie put back?


Natclare - how did you find the scratch? How many embryos will you be having put back?


Good luck all.
Bunny x


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Bunny

I have had a scratch before. It's not too bad: over in seconds followed by yacky antibiotic.  My clinic adheres to ESET i.e. only one embie if you are below a certain age, had only 2 other transfers and good quality embies. TBH as I had such a chronic implantation failure (period started a week after transfer) I wouldn't want to wast an embryo until we get that issues sorted.  I had the pill at one point too but because I bleed on it I don't have to do it anymore.  I hate the pill!

Natclare - good on you. You have been through so much.  I hope you (and the rest of us) have better luck this time.

Mountain - hello - which progesterone are you on?

xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi

Great that it's getting busy here  
I've got the feeling that this we'll be a successful tread again. 
Everyone felt pregnant and had a baby already at my previous tread last Summer, except me and another woman. 
I'd have had my due day tomorrow  

BrightSpark99: I'm on Cyclogest but I want to get Lubion instead. Which are you on?
I found the scratching really painful. Where did you go to? 

Bunny73: I had a fresh cycle in March, it was okay, had so much more eggs. I guess it's because I did estrogen priming this time and I really lived very healthy three months before that cycle.

Natclaire: FET's are so much nicer than a fresh one! And you can do the pregnancy test much earlier if you didn't take a HCG shot 

xx


----------



## natclare

Hi Bunny et al
The scratch.... hurt!! But only for ten seconds and I wasn't quite prepared for the ouch!! Ha. I'm going with single embryo transfers for now as financially having twins frighten the living daylights out of me! I think I would go bankrupt! 
Nice to meet you all x


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi All

Merry Easter!

Mountain;

My clinic offer scratching. I live quite nearby. But weird driving past sometimes and thinking of our embies throe

I am having cyclogest and lubion. Last time was just the bum bullets which may not have been enough. Who knows? Does anyone's clinic test progesterone during the 2ww? Does it make a difference?
I know what you mean about past cycles. If mine had worked I would be just starting to tell people now *sigh*. We can do this though. 


Hope everyone else is ok. Natclare is right about the scratch- 10 seconds is all. 

Have a good chocolate day ladies xx


----------



## sllyrbbt

Hi everyone! I am headed to Reprofit in May for FET. Just using bcp to control my period so our dates work out. Arriving on May 27 and leaving a June 3. We are having 2 embies transferred. My first round of fresh DE resulted in a baby girl last year. We have 6 frosties and are pretty excited about going through this process again. Anyone else going to be at Reprofit around the week of May 29?


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi ladies
Can I join? We had a bfn yesterday so 2nd FET out. We have a last 5-6 day blast left so really hoping we can try again in May/June- depending on what our consultant says next week. I am tempted to get some NK cells testing done but otherwise it will be AF, scratch then progynova and Lubion. We started Lubion late this last cycle but had a low progesterone reading so will be on that at straight away again. Really hoping this one will work as if not it's back to fresh cycle for a sibling.
Hope you are all well-known sorry for no personals, I'm still in a really crappy mood


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Lulu and Sllyrbbt

Lulu - I am so so sorry about your bfn. You have every right to a crappy mood. Here's to fingers crossed for this thread. With your low progesterone did you have blood tests? If so, when?

Sllyrbbt - not at Reprofit but in U.K.  Amazing that you had success already. Herehoping for more of that. 

As for me I am counting down to when I can have my scratch next month. Nothing else doing. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## LuluLimon

Ok onwards and upwards! May/June 14 was when our DS stuck so hoping for some luck x 

Brightspark- awaiting a scratch too- not sure when AF will show up. I had progesterone test 3 dpt- never had it done in previous cycles but were on a diff form of progesterone. My successful cycle I just had crinone then switched to Lubion at 6w cos of spotting. I was tested post bfp in Aug and progesterone was fun so who knows! I found it more stressful doing the tests tbh.

Mountain- were you in the aug/sept 16 FET group too? my last MC would have been due first week in May. Can I ask for what estrogen priming is? If this FET doesn't work then it's a fresh cycle for us.

Hunni- the scratch is fine just a few seconds of discomfort.

Natclare- FET is easier on the body. Have you done immune testing? I am i treated in looking at whether prednisolone could make a difference for us this one. 

Is anyone else doing supplements/Acupuncture? I've been taking vitamin E, Ubiquinol, L'arginine, vitamin B and omega oils and having regular Accupuncture- more for relaxation. Lining for me is on the low side so always trying to boost it through diet and blood flow.

Nice to cycle with you ladies- really hoping there are lots of bfps this time xxx


----------



## LuluLimon

Sllyrbbt- hi! We're also in the UK at Care in London via my gynaecologist. Our DS was from our NHS go. Really hoping for a sibling. X


----------



## natclare

Lululimon - no I haven't done immunes testing... never actually tried this before so no failures behind me. Do you think I should?


----------



## sllyrbbt

We are starting FET the week of May 29. Currently taking BCP to control my cycle. We are putting 2 embryos in. We will still have 4 Frosties after transfer.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi everyone 😊

Great to have you all here!

LuluLimon: Sorry to hear that you had a BFN.
We have been in the same thread last summer, that's true 😊 My due day was four days ago 

Estrogen Priming starts on day 21 (9 days after LH surge) with Estrogen (ideally Patches) until day 2 of the new cycle plus an antagonist (Orgalutran). There are protocols possible without an antagonist or Estrogen until egg collection. It pushes the FSH down and that lets the ovaries respond better. It worked for me very well! More eggs than ever, all fertilised and 4 very good Blastocysts!

I'm thinking of getting Intralipids this time round.
We don't have the money for immune tests at the moment but I think it can't harm can it? What do you think? 

Wish us and all the others here all the best of luck xx


----------



## ~Bona-Dea~

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I jump in and join in.....I'm also going go be cycling with you all, plan is to start BCP next week and looking to start meds end of May, feeling quite anxious this time round, we had a mmc at 10 weeks just after xmas which left us devestated and this cycle will be using our last remaining frostie, trying to get ' back in the zone ' but finding it hard, so badly want to give  this the best shot we can!

Fingers crossed this is a very lucky thread and bfp's all round   
Xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Bona Dea and everyone else too. 

Bona Dea - welcome. I am so sorry for your loss.   Lots of lovely ladies on here for support. 

So... I am just waiting for my scratch. Clinic said I don't need a period beforehand- I 
So irregular it doesn't make a difference. So I will get that done in a few weeks to time to avoid work stuff. 

Hope you are all ok

Xx


----------



## LuluLimon

Natclare- I don't think I would + try it and see how it works out. I'm still undecided as nothing indicates we have the issue but....I hate all the unknowns about this.

Mountain- I'll ask about that if this cycle doesn't work. We responded well to a traditional protocol but conscious I am a bit older now. We don't really have money for the whole shebang of tests but thought of just doing the blood NK cells? I've emailed Prof Quenby about the uterine NK test they do but I would need 2-3 months off trying for that so not at moment. I'm keen to try prednisolone this time. Would your clinic give intralipids without testing?

Bona Dea- sorry about your mmc- it's tough x We're also on last frostie.
Brightspark- take a paracetamol beforehand when you do x

My period started on Fri so am seeing my consultant tomorrow to see how we proceed. Tempted to maybe take this one off but try in end of May. I don't know anymore 
Hugs to all


----------



## betty21

Hello Ladies hoping its ok for me to join in on here - we are off to spain early may as we have 18 eggs frozen from our donor who has already resulted on previous fresh cycles with 2 beautiful girls. So hoping it works again for another sibling.
Our clinic have said they will try with 9 eggs for a 5 day blast but as to my age will only use one (which im not really happy about in was hoping for 2 like the last 2 times) so anyway we have had a mock cycle and just started meds for this cycle - DH is doing his part on 3 may.


----------



## lornam1989

Evening ladies,

I am coming over from the March/April board.

Planned ET is 3rd may provided the defrost goes ok. My only concern is I had my lining scan today (10mm) then the transfer is 9 days later. Anyone else gone this long between transfer? I'm paying for this and they have said they can't fit me in until then? 

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies, can i join you please? 

I'm due to down reg in May and transfer will be in June. We used one of our frosties in March but unfortunately it wasnt to be. Just need to decide between 1 and 2. Would be interested to know what everyone's clinics are saying about this?  Mine have recommended 1 but have said it is completely up to me. 

Hi lornam - thats great your lining is nice and thick. I had my last transfer 9 days after my lining scan - they asked if it suited me better to hold off and come in on a friday or saturday for it.  As it was a medicated cycle, they just delayed when I started the progesterone. They said it wouldnt have any negative affects.  My lining was just over 7 at my scan.  I take it you are on a medicated cycle? 

X


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Shiny Happy Girl. Our clinic is big on only one embryo as they say it doesn't increase chances of pregnancy but it pushes up the multiple birth rate. I see what they mean and am ok with that. Better a healthy child than two or three at risk of health issues. 

I am confused as to what day they transfer on a medicated cycle too. I didn't know you could choose. That's awesome. 

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks bright spark. Yes - I'm leaning towards 1 too as they said with 2, chances only go up by about 8% but twins rate was 27% so overall, the compounded success rates are better with one. 

My clinic were certainly happy to push back the transfer date assuming the lab were available. x


----------



## sllyrbbt

My clinic likes to transfer one embryo unless you are older. It was recommended that I transfer 2 embryos and I'm glad I did. One took and we have a beautiful daughter. We will be transferring 2 frosties this May and are hoping at least one takes! I am doing a natural FET.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks sllyrbbt. Good luck for your cycle. Im hoping for a little twin for my daughter too. X


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies, mind if I join to this group? 

A little about me. I'm going for ivf again for the third time so not a stranger to to this process. I had an endometerial scratch done (for the first time ever) on the 13 April and started my buserelin injections on the 17th April. Have been on the down regs for over a week and waiting for aunty flow to arrive (who surprise surprise is late). I'm booked in for a baseline scan on the 4th May. 

Looking forward to sharing this experience with all you lovely ladies. Here wishing/praying/hoping for a successful journey for all of us.

Bina x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Bina. 

I too am waiting for AF!! So typical.

Good luck for your cycle.  Was the scratch bad? I haven't had one. X


----------



## betty21

Evening - is anyone on Evopad 75mg patches? the english ones are called Evorel 75mg - Im on them this time as Estradot seems to be a nationwide shortage and cant get them anywhere - well the ones im on make my skin very hot and feels really quite sore and i was wondering if anyone else has the same problem? Im using 2 every 3 days and obviously put them in different places each time i change but my skin really doesnt like them - never had any problems before with Estradot - any suggestions?


----------



## bunny73

Hi all   


I've not been on for a while and this thread has got pretty busy    have had a very quick read though!
Welcome to all the newbies and good luck with your cycles   


Brightspark99 - My clinic doesn't test progesterone levels during the 2ww, I wish they did though because for my first few cycles I always bled before otd    and it wasn't until another lady on here gave me some advice that I questioned it with the clinic! Now I use different progesterone and that seems to have done the trick! Do you have a date for your scratch yet?


Lornam1989 - on my previous FET I had my lining scan and it was 11.1 and then had ET 9 days later and all was fine - I got a BFP too   


AFM - we were at the clinic on Monday for our blood tests and urine samples, we also signed consent forms and got to speak to the embryologist about the embryos - they didn't try to put us off having 2 put back due to our history. So we now have the drugs ready to go and scratch booked for the 12th of may (the day after we get back from holiday) I'm on the pill and have to take it for a few extra days due to us being away - but the plan is in place   .I think ET will be mid June. My vitamin D levels are low so have had to change the vitamins I was taking, so hopefully that will improve now.


Looking forward to chatting with you all, I will try to come by more often and keep up to date   
Bunny xx


----------



## lornam1989

Evening all,

Welcome to all the newbies although most of us are pro's at this by now  

Hope everyone's journeys are going well.

Sorry Betty I'm not on patches so can't help you on that. I am taking progynova and I struggle with that I think it's just the extra hormones for me though. Body can't handle them in big doses.

I start the lovely progesterone tomorrow morning - can't wait - can't believe it's only 6 days till ET it's flying by already. 

Xx


----------



## natclare

Hi all, well I had my lining scan on Wednesday and it was 9.62mm so apparently that's good? Flights are booked and I am out to Athens Wednesday 3rd for 11am transfer on Thursday. it will be a single one as too scared to do any more at this stage! I'm not a pro at FETs this is my first one so tbh not sure what to think. I am trying to chill and just enjoy my holiday and looking at it as a roll of the dice with 30% chance. xx


----------



## Jenba

Hi,

Am I ok to join your group! A little bit of a late starter!
I'm on day 3 of my menopur injections I'm doing an egg donation and a FET at the same time!! Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lornam - hope progesterone is going ok.  

Natclare - wish i was jetting off to the sun! Is it a blast you are having transferred? 

Jenba - welcome! You dont do things by halves   How come youre doing the donation too? 

AFM - just waiting impatiently to start. Will be another fortnight before I down reg so just making the most of not being pregnant  . 🍷 

Is anyone taking special supplements? Im never sure what is suggested for an FET. Im on pregnacare plus folate, inosotol and ubiquinol - but wonder if i should bother with the last three. I started them a month ago incase we decided to do a fresh cycle. X


----------



## Jenba

I originally was just doing the donation and my husband came up with the idea of asking if we could do a FET at the same time...and they said yes!
We only have the one Frostie so we have everything crossed!

I'm just taking folic acid at the moment, kept wondering if I should take something else! xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi All

Just checking in as nothing much doing until my scratch on 22 May. 

Hello to anyone new to the thread.  

Re supplements I just have inofolic but will ditch it if the transfer fails and just go to folic acid. If my skin plays up I may go back on it but it's all so expensive  

Hope everyone is having chance to enjoy the weekend xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Jenba - what a kind thing to do! Good luck with your FET. X


----------



## lornam1989

Evening everyone,
Hope you have all had a nice bank holiday.

shineyhappygirl - I am only taking folic acid and eating a lot of protein ready for ET.
Natclare - your transfer is the day after mine - good luck to you. 

Afm - I'm starting to have a few pogesterone side effects (sore boobs mostly) I'm starting to get nervous now. I've got 3 frozen grades AC, BC and CD. I can't remember which way rounds they are though. Mind is going crazy, will they defrost ok, if they don't that's it our trying to official over (we have been ttc natural for 7 years) 
I'm blaming my thoughts on hormones. 

Will keep you all updated Wednesday xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks lornam - good luck for wednesday.   How many are you transferring? 

Brightsparks -  they're so expensive! Think i will keep going til I start estrogen then stop. I'll start drinking pom juice then and thats like daylight robbery   x


----------



## lornam1989

Only the 1 transfer - my clinic is so strict. To have 2 transferred you have to be over 40. Joys of NHS Wales. 
Thank you  xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lornam - i remember you saying that before now.

How are you feeling about tomorrow? X


----------



## IzzyQ

Hello ladies! I hope it's ok if I jump onto your thread!

I've just had a frozen embryo transfer (this afternoon)...I'm on my third transfer. The first FET didn't work, the second I sadly miscarried at 6 weeks. This cycle has been much tougher emotionally and it's been a real rollercoaster to get to today, but I got here, hurray! Now for the 2WW...

I'm on Progynova (Oestrogen) pills, Oestrogen patches, Lubion (progesterone), Clexane and Prednisolone (steroid). Supplements-wise I'm taking Fish oils, Folate, Mulit-vits and having acupuncture AND drinking organic beef bone broth every day on the recommendation of my acupuncturist. Well none of it can hurt! We've been trying for 3 years now, started IVF last summer, and me and DH have a nearly four-year old boy from a natural pregnancy. 

Mountain 78 – I’ve been on both Cyclogest and Lubion, though only Lubion for IVF cycles. Personally I have more side effects from the Cyclogest, hunger, weight gain and generally feeling yucky. Lubion is great! But eye-wateringly expensive. 

Bunny and the ladies who said the scratch didn’t hurt – my first one was insanely painful! So much so I shouted out several time, the nurse had to hold my hand (and I'm not a wuss!) and it took ages – tricky cervix and retroverted uterus apparently. That said, most women say they barely feel a thing, and my second one with a different doctor was much quicker and less painful! I now dose up on painkillers beforehand (paracetamol and nurofen)

Lornam 989 – 10mm is great for your lining! I’ve never really got above 8.5 and that’s a struggle. My doctor says that they can ‘hold’ you for quite a while, which is useful when they are waiting for a fresh egg donation for example, so I wouldn’t worry. Also my doctor refuses to transfer more than one, his opinion is that if you happen to pick up an infection you could lose 2 precious embies and it's not worth the risk, plus with the risk 

Betty21 – I had a massive reaction to Evorel patches this time, after having been on Estradot for my previous 2 cycles. I felt absolutely awful like I was going to be sick all day, and I came out in a rash from my neck to my feet!! Thankfully I had some Estradot left over so I switched back to those, and the sickness disappeared instantly and the rash calmed down within 24 hours. I’m really hoping they come back in stock soon, before i run out!


Love and baby-dust to everyone! xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Izzy - welcome and yay to being pupo again! Fx crossed for you.  X


----------



## lornam1989

Evening ladies,

I'm officially PUPO 😁 chances are not good though, only 50% of the cells defrosted. Anything at 50% or above is classed as surviving the thaw. Bit disappointed but glad to get to this point.

Got some photos though and a scan picture from the transfer. OTD is 16 days from now! 19th may seems so far away and a bit nuts to wait that long. I'll try not to test until then but we shall see.

Congrats izzy on being PUPO - good luck! 
Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lornam - congrats on being pupo. Try not to doubt your little embryo - have faith   x


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi everyone 😊

Congratulations lornam1989 on being pupo! Stay positive, you never know until the OTD x

Congratulations IzzyQ on being pupo too x can I ask you if you are funded by the NHS? We are and I hope they'll prescribe me the Lubion, sounds so much better.

lornam1989, we are NHS too and it's no problem to get 2 embryos back. The trusts policies are so different! You just need one golden embryo.

betty21, I'm on these patches as well, never had any problems. Sounds like an allergic reaction, maybe to the glue or the plastic of the patch? Did you consider the estrogen pills?

Shiny happy girl, I'm taking Omega3, Vitamin3, Selenium, Vitamine E and Aspirin 81mg. And I'm eating very healthy, low sugar and carbs, nearly no caffeine or alcohol. 
I'm waiting too...when are you starting? 

Natclare, how did your transfer go today?

AFM, waiting for my next period to start (end of May), booked an endometrial scratch for the 22nd of May as it worked last time and try to live healthy.

Sorry when I've forgotten anyone x
Hope you are all well and fingers crossed for our FET's 😙


----------



## BrightSpark99

Mountain - does that make us scratch buddies?!?


----------



## betty21

Hi everyone just a quick update whilst I'm in an area with wifi - well I'm currently in Spain - went to clinic yesterday and we had 9 eggs thawed they all survived the thaw and all have fertilised- had a lining scan and it's 10.1 so that's good - update today from clinic is all 9 still doing well and back to clinic tomorrow for a repeated scan and hopefully transfer on Monday - hard to read all updates on here but hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Betty - great news! Keep us updated  

Mountain - hello! What is the aspirin for? Really hope this is your time  
I am due to down reg on 14th May so think transfer will be around 8/9 June based on my last FET cycle. 

Lornam and Izzy - hope today hasnt gone at a snail's pace and your embryos are getting cozy! 🐌 

Hi to everyone else! X


----------



## lornam1989

Afternoon all,

3dp5dt already  it is flying by purely because of how busy I am in work. I have to keep reminding myself to stop rushing around (running) to get things done. I've got extreme fatigue at the moment most likely due to the extra progesterone.

I don't do symptom spotting during the tww but I think I will test 7 days from now (10dp5dt) I had a positive 7 days last time. 

Shiny happy girl - hopefully you can start down reg next weekend!
Betty - how did it go after? 
Mountain - good luck for the scratch I heard they can work wonders!!

Have a good weekend all
Xxx


----------



## betty21

Day 3 update - we now have 5 eggs, 2 of which are top A quality 8 cell with no fragmentation and 2 that are B with some fragmentation and 1 that is a possible c but still going strong - have been advised to wait to day 5 transfer so Monday at 11.20 it is - all seems so extra real now, at least the sun is shining in Spain one more day on the beach before our big day xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Betty - great news! Enjoy tomorrow and good luck on monday  x

Lornam - hope you get some r and r in too! X


----------



## BrightSpark99

Good luck tomorrow Betty. What day of cycle will that be? Hope you are enjoying the beach!

Xx


----------



## betty21

Day 4 update - email from clinic today says we have 5 good quality eggs and 1 a little behind - I'm a bit confused about that coz yesterday I thought they said I had 5 not 6 - but I think with all the emotions and severe case of butterflies I must have misheard lol - whatever I'm pleased with the 5 good ones and so transfer is now been changed to 10.20 tomorrow and home on Tuesday. Can't Remember who asked but tomorrow will be day 14 for me from starting treatment x


----------



## IzzyQ

Hi everyone,

Good luck Betty, I hope your eggs and embies make it through!
Lornam we're officially PUPO buddies, hurray!

I tested at 7dp5dFET transfer last time and got a positive, I didn't let myself believe it until the Beta but still (insert swear word) miscarried soon after so I'm feeling more nervous about this one and I'll try and wait a little longer before testing. On steroids this time for the first time, so at least I have more energy than the last 2 tries!

Has anyone found a magic way to not go mad during the 2ww?! I find that 7dpt is the tipping point...7 days is Tuesday for me...gotta hold out a little longer!


----------



## IzzyQ

P.S.
Mountain - I'm paying privately, so Lubion is on private prescription. It's expensive at around £10 a jab including private prescription charges (one per day) but I feel so much better on it than Cyclogest, there's no mess and no pessary-induced soreness. If you can get it on the NHS go for it!


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi IzzyQ

Hope you're feeing ok.  I have been prescribed lubion too. Soon expensive and if you get a bop you have to carry on!  Fingers crossed it works though!

As for 2ww mine was awful last time so I don't have a magic non-mad formula.  Good luck! x


----------



## IzzyQ

I tested yesterday at 7dp5dfet...had a super  faint line, barely there, on a very sensitive test...today 8dp5dfet nothing. I feel like all hope has gone this cycle, and whereas I feel uncomfortable, bloated etc I don't have my usual pregnancy signs, namely sensitivity to smells especially garlic, and uterus pains. I was hoping the steroids were masking symptoms this time...I feel like running into the garden and WAILING at the top of my voice!! Why can't my uterus hold onto to my lovely embryos??!! 
There is the smallest of hopes for tomorrow but it's not looking great, my beta day isn't until the weekend


----------



## IzzyQ

Lornam, Betty, how are you getting on? I really hope the rest of you have lovely strong bfp's!!


----------



## betty21

izzy hold tight maybe test again in a couple of days im sure it was just a little to early  - what day is your OTD? Im good thank you im 2dp5dt and feeling sick - im having to inject progesterone and im assuming it must be that? my OTD is next wednesday if i can hold out that long xx


----------



## lornam1989

Oh Izzy - did you test a bit too soon or look at the test after a certain time? Like Betty asked when is your OTD?

I'm 7dpt5dt and feel nothing aswell. Last time my appetite went though the roof and by this time I was being sick but that was due to OHSS so I've no idea. I don't think is worked though.

Xxx


----------



## IzzyQ

OTD (12dp5dfet) is on Sunday but I'm considering having a Beta tomorrow morning (day 9)  and then again on Saturday to check if my hcg has doubled or dropped, rather than have to keep on taking the drugs potentially until Weds. When I miscarried on my last cycle it was hell being in limbo waiting for my levels to drop before I could come off the meds and actually have the bleed. It was a painful wait, and I was on bed rest! This time I'd much rather know earlier if possible. 

Sending loving momma vibes out to all our frosties! Xx


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies,

I have previously written a post and then my internet went kaput. Have been off social media and everything for the past couple weeks, so finally back to the world. I've haven't had the chance to read through all of the posts but at bed time will have a read and catch up.

Izzy, I hope this is just a blip and you have just tested too early. Good luck with your beta tomorrow. All the best hun.x

AFM, currently I'm on the buserelin injections since 17th April and oestrogen tablets since 4th May. I have another baseline scan tomorrow morning to check my lining to see if its thick enough so they can thaw my lovely embryos and go ahead with FET next week some time. See how it goes. This is my third time with this process so not a stranger to this process. Trying so hard to keep a level head this time as I really thought my previous FET was successful until the BFN burst my bubble. I grieved for months and have decided to go ahead again for this crazy journey. 

Wishing everyone a happy successful journey and sharing this experience good or bad with all you lovely ladies. Xx


----------



## lornam1989

Morning ladies,

I done a test this morning 9dp5dt and it came up negative so I think I'm out especially as I've been getting AF cramps since yesterday. 

OTD is the 19th but we will see. I just want to stop the meda already. 

Xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Everyone 

Lornam and IzzyQ - could it be too early? I am rooting for you still. 

AFM - nothing doing. I am hating work so need to think of something else to do if this FET doesn't work. Am so stressed and worried about work. It can't help things with the FET at all!! My boss is a total nightmare: forgets suff then blames me for not reminding him. Grrrr. 

Scratch I'm not too long. Then can get going. Out of curiosity - what dose progynova is everyone on and when do you start / finish it and when do you start cyvlogest. My OH was laughing at the cyclogest pack instructions which say "do not eat cyclogest". Why anyone would have to be told that I don't know!

Friday baby dust everyone!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lornam - sorry to hear that.   Xxx

Izzy - how are younholdinh up?   Any news? 

Bina - i figure that our odds go up each time we have a bfn so my chances should be better this time. Good luck this week. 

Brightspark - hello! I have been told to start progynova on first day of full flow. Lining scan 9/10 days later then if all ok, thry tell you when to start the cyclogest. I wanted to have a friday transfer so they told me to hold off starting progesterone for a few days after my scan so my dates worked. So i had scan on a wednesday, started cyclogest on the sunday then had transfer on the friday. I have 6mg of progynova a day -3x 2mg tablets spead across the day. Have you started down reg now? Sorry work is crap. I was contemplating moving too but think i'll hunker down for now...

Betty - hope youre feeling a bit better. 

Hi to everyone else! 👋🏻👋🏻👋🏻 

AFM - was due to DR Sunday coming but still no positive opk so looks like it'll be delayed. My FET earlier in the year seems to have knocked my cycle out. 😣 X


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hey Shiny Happy Girl

I'm  not DRing as I don't have a cycle normally so no point. Just get induced bleed and off we go'

Sorry your DR is delayed. It gets so frustrating doesn't it?

Yeah work is a bummer. Trouble is it's ok money and if I left what I do I would have to take a cut. Not feasible if paying for ivf etc. Grrrr. * goes off to buy euromillions ticket*


----------



## betty21

Lornam - the 19th is quite a little while to go I'm sure you just tested a bit to early - try and keep positive and re test on OTD - I know it's easier said than done xx
AFM - I'm now 4dp5dt and I'm feeling sick but I'm pretty sure it's the progesterone injections I'm on - I'm only on 2mg once a day of progynova strange how some clinics give so much more! So I have my last injection on Sunday and even though DH is very good at doing them they do seem to hurt afterwards lol - so my OTD is next wed 17th - I'm trying to stay positive and reading into every twinge - had no spotting and had no choice but to keep busy with a 3 and 1 year old so at least the days are slipping by - good luck to everyone xx


----------



## lornam1989

Thanks all!
I'm not thinking about it and just carrying on as normal cramps have stopped just feel very emotional. 

Brightspark - I am on 4 x 2mg progynova a day and 2 x progesterone. Feel like a walking medicine cabinet! 😂
Betty - I hope so but with my LG I tested positive at 7dp5dt. I know each one is different. I'll probs wait until Wednesday and test again and then Friday (serial tester) 😂🙄
It's so hard not to symptom spot!!! Good luck for next Wednesday. 

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## IzzyQ

I had a blood test on day 9, which came back at 3, i.e. not pregnant. I've been utterly convinced it hasn't worked this cycle, BUT I retested today (day 11)...and OMG OMG OMG it came back as 19!! Pregnant!! WOW!!

I have never been more convinced that hadn't worked... I even picked up my 16kg son this morning, and had soft cheese and salami for lunch, doh! At least i didn't have a glass of wine last night though I was sorely tempted, phew!

I'm in complete shock as I really don't feel pregnant...I'll retest on Monday or Tuesday. I miscarried soon after a positive last cycle so I'm not going to count my chickens for a little while yet.

So Lornam DON"T GIVE UP HOPE!!! I'm crossing everything for you!

I think i need to go and have a cry and a cup of tea now! 

xxx


----------



## IzzyQ

PS 

Betty - the progesterone jabs don't make me feel sick, so maybe you're up the duff!


----------



## bunny73

Hi all   


I have not kept my promise of popping by more often    Sorry!! I've enjoyed reading back to see how everyone is doing and it seems things are all go for a lot of you - exciting   .


IzzyQ - Congratulations on your bfp, fab news   


I've spent the last 2 weeks celebrating my 30th birthday   , had a party, ate and drank far too much, did lots of shopping and have had a weeks holiday in Lanzarote    which was amazing just spending time with my hubby and little girl    one very lucky lady   .


We were at the clinic yesterday for me to have the saline scan, pipelle and scratch and started the suprecur injections last night    I finish the pill on Tuesday and then will ring clinic on day 1 of period to book scan for day 13 and also start the progynova and aspirin on day 3.


Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies,

Izzy, congratulations gun on your fantastic news. Fingers crossed for you that this one you carry form the next 9months hun. X

Bunny,happy belated 30th birthday. Good luck with your cycle hun. Xx

Lornam, please don't give up just yet hun. I do think you have tested too early and it turns out bfp for you. Xx

Betty, are you on lubion injections? I will start my lubion injections tomorrow so wanted to ask how you're finding them? Its so good your DH is doing your injections. My DH did my injections for our first and second cycle. However this cycle I just decided I wanted to do them myself. Funnily enough today was my last buserelin injection and tomorrow I start my lubion injection so no jab free days for me lol. 

Shiny, bummer that AF doesn't show up so you can start your cycle. For me, on my previous ivf cycles, it took around 3 months for my body and AF to go back to 'normal'. Anyway hope AF makes an appearance soon. Xx

Brightspark, I'm currently on the long protocol so started DR on 17th April and then the oestrogen tablets on the 4th May. I will continue with the tablets now hopefully for the next 3 months if I get a bfp. Good luck with your cycle hun. Xx

AFM, had my baseline scan and my lining was 7.3mm so not as good as it has been on my previous cycles. However the nurses were happy to go ahead with FET next week Friday so I have been booked in. They will thaw my remaining 7 embryos on Monday and will get a call from embryologist on Monday tomsee how my e!bryos have thawed  and hopefully let my embryos develop to blasocyst by Friday. I have requested to have 2 embryos put back in this time but will see how my little beautiful babies do this coming week. Trying to stay calm and level headed but so hard. Feel excited and anxious at the same time. 

Hello to everyone else I've missed. And baby dust to all. Xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

IzzyQ - that's such good news. I am so so wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Keep updating us!!!

Ladies - thank you for sharing protocols. Didn't know you keep taking progynova. Gosh. I will find out mine at my scratch appointment. 

Many Happy Returns Bunny!

Bina - not long until transfer!

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Xx


----------



## betty21

Bina - No I'm on progesterone injections and take my last one tonight x
Izzy - huge congrats for being up the duff lol love the way you put it - 
AFM - my OTD is Wednesday, still feeling a little sick but cramps have now done one, my patches are driving me insane the sore and itchy under the patch is torture - new patches tomorrow and I don't actually have a spare belly part with no bright red sore marks on it, never had this problem before on estradot but I'm obviously allergic to evorel ( unfortunately nationwide shortage of estradot so have no choice)
Best of luck to everyone- think I may cave in and do a sneaky test tomorrow x


----------



## LuluLimon

Hello everyone
Sorry I've been taking some weeks out after thinking we would go for another FET this month. Turns out I'm not quite ready after last month's BFN so we're going to hold off til June for the scratch and early July for transfer.
Need a bit of me time and chance to get my positivity back.

Wishing all of you good luck and will check back in next month xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Izzy      Lovely news. Hope everything goes well this time x

Betty - good kuck tomorrow if you test. Hope you get yout bfp.

Bunny - happy birthday! 

Lornam - hope youre doing ok?

Lulu - you are so right to wait. I believe so much of this is mental and you need to be in the right place and feeling positive. Good luck next month. Get some r and r time in x

Helloooo to everyone else! 

So got my positive opk yesterday and started DR this evening. Seems very soon after but clinic were happy for me to go ahead. Thought i had messed up my prostap injection but think it was ok. Now for feeling terrible. I hate down regulation!!!!!!  

Will need to try to curb my sweet tooth - its been terrible since having my daughter. Cheerio to wine too for a while. Pom juice here we come. Sigh..... x


----------



## IzzyQ

Hi ladies,

I’m going for another beta tomorrow, 72 hours after my positive…please keep your fingers crossed for me for a lovely doubling of HCG levels! I’ll be very nervous about this one.

Betty – that’s awful about the Evorel and I sympathise…I had a massive allergic reaction to it too, not just under the patches but from my neck all the way down to my legs, AND I felt really rough, like I was going to throw up all the time. It didn’t get better, so I decided to swap back to some Estradot I had left over and I’m just hoping that it comes back into stock before I run out. You can switch between the two apparently, if it doesn't. My doctor offered me anti-histamines for the rash – have you tried them? 
Have you tried calling around absolutely everywhere, especially small independent pharmacies? I did manage to find one pack by doing this when they first went out of stock.
You could even try calling pharmacies abroad? In France they accept UK prescriptions…maybe Spain too? I know it’s an issue with the suppliers not the product itself. I live in France (I'm having treatment in the UK), I can check with my pharmacy here if you like?

Fingers crossed for you if you do POAS tomorrow!

LuluLimon – Good luck in July! It’s better sometimes to have a break and get into the right frame of mind. It’s bloody tough, getting those BFNs. 

Shiny happy girl – have you tried beef bone broth? It’s full of loads of nutrients, iron and collagen, all great for helping your lining thicken up. I drink it religiously during FET cycles, and I found it helped my recovery after miscarriage as well. 

2pm tomorrow (my Beta) is coming around very slowly!

Izzy Q xxx


----------



## betty21

Thank you izzy that is very kind of you - I couldn't get any in Spain when we was out there - tried so many chemists supermarkets and online private places but just seems to be a major problem getting them anywhere - I will try some antihistamine cream or something xx

So just a quick update I did cave in this morning and done 2 tests and I actually got a BFP 😜 got a nice 2nd line on FR and done a CBD and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks so happy but I will still test tomorrow and again on OTD on Wednesday to triple check lol xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Betty -       - congratulations! 

Izzy - nope! Sounds very.... beefy! Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## bunny73

Hey all.


Thank you for the birthday wishes   


Bina k - thinking of your little embies and hope they are doing well. Have you had the first call? Good luck for et on Friday    x


Betty21 - massive congratulations on your bfp - wonderful news    x


Lululimon - make the most of your break and have some you time. Good luck with your next cycle    x


Shiny happy girl - how have your first couple of days of down reg gone? Hope your feeling OK with it so far x


Izzy - good luck for your beta - fingers firmly crossed here    x


AFM - not finding the suprecur injections as easy as I did before - the needles just don't want to go in & I'm getting bruises!! Also not sleeping well, tossing & turning, hot & cold sweats - don't know if it could be the pill? Plus bad upset stomach (think I remember that with injections before - jeez what we go through hey   !!) Last pill tomorrow and then wait for af!!


X


----------



## lornam1989

Morning all!!

Bunny - happy birthday! Hope you are having a good day
Betty - congratulations!! Sounds exciting. 
Izzy - congratulations to you too! Good luck for your beta today let us know  
Shiny - yay finally DR hope it's not too bad for you. I also have a major sweet tooth since having my little girl. Strange. 
Lulu - hope you are resting up ok and all the best for July!! 

Hope I haven't missed anyone as I'm on my phone doing this quickly while I'm on break. 
AFM - tested this morning and another BFN so I'm pretty sure I'm out. I'm going to book a holiday Friday and get away for a few months before deciding what to do with my other two Frosties. 
My husband is going to ask me to test again Friday OTD but I know it's over. I can't cling onto hope like he can.

I wish you all the best of luck on your journeys but for now I'm off 
Xxx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Hello Ladies
Hope you dont mind me joining the group!!
I am at St Marys Manchester, I wasnt due for treatment just yet as I wasnt on the list until end of June to see my consultant but they are trying to get the waiting list down and put me on  a cancellation list. They rang the Monday I went in Tuesday and my CD1 was Wednesday!!!got accepted first time which has never happened on any other rounds which shocked me but a good shock  they let me do home OPKs to check when i Surge and i needed it to be today onwards so my transfer didnt land on a weekend and i got my smiley face this morning!!!
All going far to well!!!....making me feel on edge that going so smoothly when usually so much goes wrong!...although the nurse did hit a nerve when taking my first bloods and been in agony since so maybe thats my bad bit of this round   
We have 3 5day frosties waiting for us and transfer should be Monday just waiting for embryologist to confirm....just the dreaded call to wait for on the morning of trasnfer to tell me our little frosties survived defrosting   
trying so hard not to ger overexcited about it all but i cant help it!!...Im already picturing a massive twin bump when im on holiday later inthe year - everyone says not to get hopes up but its not easy is it - and i just think well the pain of it not working will be just as bad if i get hopes up or not!

xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi Everyone! 

Happy birthday Bunny! 
And congratulations on your BFP Betty21 and Izzy!
Welcome Awaiting Baby Dunder 
lornam1989, I'm so sorry to hear that you think it's over. Had this experience twice and it's so sad. Hope you can start a new cycle soon. Take care of yourself xxx
LuluLimon, I do understand your feelings,  sometimes it's better to listen to your gut feeling. Try to relax and forget the fertility world for a month. 

Good luck for the coming transfers x I'm going to have my scratch next Monday, not looking forward to that.
My transfer is not before mid June. 

Have a good afternoon everyone xxx


----------



## IzzyQ

Hello!

I just received my test results…222, up from 19 three days ago! Hurray!   So relieved… until the next test on Friday that is. I’m having a progesterone check tomorrow, I lost my last embryo when my levels were 200+ so I don’t feel like I’m out of the woods yet. 

Lornam – stay strong and keep the faith! I didn’t get my +ve Beta until the day before my OTD which was 12dp5dfet. I didn't get a +ve HPT until that morning 

Betty – wow, awesome news!!   Take it easy and here’s hoping for a sticky one! I checked with my pharmacy here and they don’t have it on their meds list. I’ll try another one tomorrow.

Shiny Happy Girl – LOL yes very beefy. And I’m an ex-vegetarian…can’t quite believe I’m now drinking boiled up cow bones  

Awaiting Baby Dunders – Welcome! Very exciting that everything is going ahead, good luck!

Love and baby dust to  everyone! xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Izzy - great Beta! Fx it keeps going up. Talk about falling off the veggie wagon 😂 

Lornam -   My husband was like that. You never know though. Really hope hes right. X

Mountain - hello and ouch!    Hope the scratch goes well. 

Baby Dunders - hello and welcome! It all sounds like its meant to be.   Are you have two transferred? 

   to everyone else! Xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hello Ladies

Loran - I am really sorry. Are you sure it is definitely the end?

Congrats to ladies with their BFPs!

I might not be around for a few days now but will check in after my scratch next week.

x


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Thanks for the welcome ladies  

Shiny happy girl - only allowed to have 1 Frostie transferred its against their protocol for first FET 

Feeling nervous the more it all sinks in but trying to stay calm  feels amazing to be doing it without medication this time round - does all feel like meant to be this time so fingers crossed!!

Does anyone know how early I can test??...their protocol is 14days from transfer but if I have 5 day embryos do you think I could test earlier??...not so great at waiting on the 2ww 
Xx


----------



## IzzyQ

Oh no! My progesterone levels are super low. 😨Can we swear on here? ! I'm swearing loudly in my head. My clinic just upped me to extra pessaries on top of the jabs. I'm staying in bed until more tests tomorrow! Please send me all your positive baby vibes, I really need them right now 😰.


----------



## betty21

Awaiting baby - I tested 5 days after a 5 day transfer and got a very faint line - it was definitely there just faint but by 7 days past it was super dark - will you be testing early? 
Oh izzy - how many cyglogest are you on? I am on 4 a day 200mg ones and I had my last progesterone injection on Sunday which considering my OTD is only today I hoped that will be enough- I emailed my clinic to tell them I have a BFP and they said to continue all meds until further notice but never asked me to get bloods done to check my progesterone level so just hoping it's ok x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Izzy - sending massive positive vibes your way xxxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Awaiting baby - i got my last bfp 6 days after a 3 day transfer which would be like 4 days past 5 day transfer. It was super faint but gradually got darker obviously. I am a serial tester 😣 X


----------



## Pritamin

Hello girls, can I join please?
I just had a failed FET (well, chemical) and I'm already thinking about the next one. Does anyone know how long i have to wait after a failed FET?
Anybody at London women's clinic on Harley street? That's were my remaining 2 blasts are chilling.


----------



## Mollie82

Hi Girls

I'm looking for some advice. 

On Tue I had my IVF cycle cancelled and all embryos frozen. It was as initially very upsetting however I am thankful to find out that I have 14 frozen embryos.  We have an appointment next week to discuss a FET cycle.

Does anyone know how long you have to wait to start a FET cycle after cancelled fresh cycle?  I am being made redundant in two weeks and reluctant to start a new job until after FET unless I wouldn't need too much time off for appointments.

I would appreciate any help you can give. I want to start treatment ASAP. X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Mollie - sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled. On the plus side, success rates are usually flightly higher with a FET as your body has recovered from all the stims etc.  I havent had a cancelled cycle but i did have a medicated FET earlier in the year and my clinic would have allowed me to go straight into another if i wanted. I suspect different clinics wiill have different rules though. Good luck. Hope you get pupo soon! 

Pritamin - sorry about your chemical   Are you going medicated or natural? 
My clinic would have let me start another medicated FET straight after my bfn. I decided to wait until the month after. If you're having a natural FET then no reason why you cant just do another immediately. X


----------



## Pritamin

Hi Mollie, I'm sorry about your cancelled cycle. The same happened to me in January. Doctor wanted me to wait for two bleeds before we could start again. The first one came soon after the cancellation as the drugs left the system and the second one was a normal period. I did a medicated FET and I was on a very long protocol. we then had to abandon that cycle too as I wasn't responding to drugs. It took me a long time to finally get to FET but then my body throws spanners in the works wherever it can. My timeline looked the following:
Fresh cycle cancelled on 16/01, could have FET on 21/03 but it was abandoned due to my body not responding to downreg drugs and eventually had FET 04/05. I hope this helps.

Shiny - thank you for your reply. I'm not sure what I'll have next time. Last one was a medicated FET but I am in between clinics at the moment. Last cycle was on NHS so need to find another clinic. My embies are at London women's clinic but strictly speaking we aren't their patients but I'm hoping we can avoid all that initial consultation and monitoring. I'm a patient at argc though but I learned yesterday that their licence has been suspended due to non compliance with reportig their statistics 🤔


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

sorry to hear about your failed treatments!     I was told to have two bleeds between treatments....so have the bleed at the end of that cycle then have a full bleed then call for treatment the bleed after that. so that youhave had a fresh full bleed between xx

yes I will probably test early.... I get more anxious by not doing so for my bodys sake I will probs do one 5dp5dt and 7dp5dt then do the final one on my OTD 14dp5dt  

sooooo anxious today its making me feel sick but need to give my head a wobble and try remain positive xxx

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi 😀

Pritamin, I'mso sorry for your chemical 
Did you try endometrial scratching before? I'm a big fan of it as it's one of the few things which are proofed to increase the pregnancy chances
We have our embryos frozen at the London Women's Clinic as well. We are seeing our consultant at the Bridge Centre but egg collection and transfers are happening there. 

Mollie,  sorry that your cycle got cancelled. I was told to wait for two cycles before I'm starting with a new one.

Who's having the next transfer? 

Have a good evening all xx


----------



## Pritamin

Mountain - I had endo scratch before the FET. I guess the silver lining is that the embie did implant it just probably had chromosomal issues and wouldn't have been viable anyway.
Who is your consultant at Bridge? Would you recommend Bridge?

Awaiting - when is your otd?


----------



## IzzyQ

I have today’s test results! After bawling on DH’s shoulder all yesterday evening, having convinced myself the super low progesterone level and odd feeling cervix meant a non-viable, I re-tested HCG and progesterone today. I don’t have the progesterone, but HCG has gone up to 608 (from 222 only 48 hours ago)!!! I’m not sure I can take much more of this, I honestly felt like I was going melt into a puddle of anxiety this afternoon while waiting for the results! So for now, still pregnant. I’m officially 5 weeks today (16dpfet). Just wow. Not out of the woods yet though, there’s that pesky progesterone level, and I retest again on Saturday…

Mollie -  14 embryos frozen, that’s amazing, go girl! You should get a football team out of those!!! Doing FET is nothing to worry about, your body will have time to recover from the collection and then you can get baby making! I had PGD (genetic) testing which means the choice was out of my hands as it takes you past the window for implanting on the collection cycle. Also most women with PCOS are recommended to do FET because it reduces the risk of OHSS, so you’re far from alone!

Pritamin – Welcome! My clinic prefers one clean un-medicated cycle before starting on the meds again – I  can then start taking meds on CD1 of the following cycle.

Baby Dunders – keep yourself busy!! I’ve literally been wandering around with my iPad in hand so I have distraction on hand 24/7 during those few seconds I can sit still! What day of the week is 5d and 7dpfet? (sorry, lost track)

Love and baby dust everyone! xxx


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies, 

Sorry about late posting. I log in from time to time to check in on the forum from my phone but hard to do personals so was logged in from my iPad now to post. 

Izzy hun, bless you, what a roller coaster. I really feel for you. I've got everything crossed for you. Xx

Lornam, I'm so sorry hun about your news. Hopefully your not out of the woods yet hun. Take care and look after yourself. Xx

Betty. Congratulations on your bfp. Whoop whoop. Xx

Bunny, hey how are you doing hun? Has AF arrived yet? X

Pritamin, welcome hun. I'm sorry about your failed FET. I too have been through this process back last year November so I know exactly how you feel. My clinic prefers a full menses without meds before we can go again.  You should speak to your clinic and see what they do. Good luck with your FET. Xx

Mollie, last year June, I went thought exactly what you are going through now. I developed mild OHSS due to being put on high dosage of menupur. They collected 26 eggs out of which 17 fertilised and 14 were frozen on day one. My treatment was abruptly cancelled and I was absolutely gutted and shattered.  Looking back I think it was the right thing to do as my body just needed the break to recover from all drugs before going for FET in October (another story).  Anyway I wish you all the best for your FET hun. Xx

Mountain, I believe I'm having the next transfer as I'm booked in for tomorrow at 2.20. Anxious and excited now as I have requested to have 2 embies put back but have a feeling my clinic won't allow it for policy reason. Arrrghh. Good luck with your scratch on Monday hun. Make sure you take painkillersand hour or 2 before the procedure. Xx

Hello to everyone else I've missed. Xx

Bina


----------



## bunny73

Hey all.


Thank you for the birthday wishes   . All back to work, routine etc this week after our lovely 2 weeks off!!


Bina k - eeeeek how exciting et tomorrow    I hope they let you have the 2 put back, let us know how you get on and good luck xXx


Awaiting baby dunders - welcome and good luck with your cycle    when will your et be?


Mountain - good luck for your scratch on Monday , I actually found mine OK last week, like someone else said remember to take pain killers before xx


Izzyq - glad to hear your hcg level is rising    hope your next progesterone levels are better, hope your getting to rest & dh is taking care of you   


Pritamin - welcome and good luck for your next cycle xx


Mollie - fan that you have 14 embryos, that's fantastic  


Hello to anyone I've missed, hope everything is going well for you all.


AFM - waiting for AF, think it will arrive Sunday! Still have ugly bruises on tummy & still have upset stomach    also had headache from hell that came on last night & lasted all night and wacked me out, still not sleeping great either! Oh dear I really don't sound like a happy Bunny do i ?    sorry for the whinging!!
As for the testing early, I never have - I can't bring myself to, I like living in the pupo bubble!!


What's everyone got planned for the weekend?


Xx


----------



## kingsings

Hi guys

I had my FET yesterday.  Only had a snowy. A day 5 and looking strong. Was terrified is get a call in the morning saying that it hadnt survived the thawing but it did!  I've had everything this cycle as it is my last funded. Had a scratch,  intralipid also taking steroids asprin fragmin injections crinone and cyclogest. Trying to keep positive.  Anyone else taking extras?


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Hi Ladies

bunny73 - I would love to live in the PUPO bubble but my anxiety gets the better of me  

Bina k - good luck for ET  

kingsings - good luck on your 2ww  

Izzy Q - My ET is on Monday!!!.. 3x 5day frosties.. hopefully will have good call from embryologist monday morning to say only thawed one and it survived... probs going to test the bank holiday monday so 7dt5dt and then my OTD will be Monday 5th June  

None of my friends know I am having ET monday and we are all at a wedding tomorrow - acting skills are going be on top form   pretending I am drinking 

xx


----------



## Bina K

Hey Ladies, thank you all for your kind wishes.  I'm officially PUPO. yayyyyyy didn't think this day would come again so soon. Got nice pic on my phone of my little embies left in my womb. The hospital only allowed one embie and I was gutted when they wouldn't allow another for the risk of multiple births etc. DH had to be voice of reason and said if this one works then it doesn't matter. Starting to pray this one works cz I have no embies. On a positive note, just lying down in bed and browsing net to find a series or something to watch whilst I've got my feet up for the next 2weeks. Any suggestions ladies?

Bunny hun, hope AF makes an appearance soon. The irony lol. And my tummy probably looks like yours as I've got loads of bruises but surprisingly more from lubion injections. Oh well, every ugly bruise will be worth it if it gives me a bfp. And like yourself, i too never test early. I like to live in the bubble that im pregnant for as long as possible. Xx

Awaiting. Looks like your next on the ET. Good luck hun on Monday. Xx

Kingsings, congrats on becoming PUPO. Wishing you a speedy 2ww and bfp. Xx

Hi to everyone else. Let the madness begin ...


----------



## IzzyQ

Just a quick update - my progesterone level has risen. Still officially Lower than it should be, but over triple what it was. I re-test tomorrow, if they can still find a vein that hasn't been trashed that is!!


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies, 

Izzy, how did it go today with bloods? I really pray it works for you hun. Xx

AFM, et yesterday and since this morning  I've had brown discharge. Ive increased the pessaries to twice a day but I remember this happening last cycle so now I've been depressed that history is repeating itself again and this cycle is doomed. Don't feel any cramps or anything so think my body just rejected the embryo straight away. Wish I could fast forward these 2 weeks. Arghhhhh

Hi to everyone else?  Wishing and sending everyone tons and tons of baby dust. Xx.    


Bina


----------



## Pritamin

Bina, the brown discharge can easily be from ET, they messed about in your womb a little bit. I really hope this will work for you and history won't be repeating itself. Fingers crossed. xxxxx


----------



## Bina K

Thanks pritamin. Have you spoken to your clinic or have they stated when they wish to start your treatment hun? X


----------



## Pritamin

I'm going to my current clinic (the one and only NHS funded) tomorrow for bloods and scan, I guess they want to make sure it's not an ectopic. Then we have an appointment with London women's clinic on Friday which will be an initial consultation and hopefully they will set my treatment plan at the same time


----------



## bunny73

Morning ladies.


Kingsings - Congrats on being pupo    how is the 2ww treating you so far?


Awaiting baby dundars - I get the whole anxiety thing, so just go with what makes you feel better   . Did you have a nice day at the wedding? Hope you acting skills worked   . Good luck for ET today    let us know how you get on xx


Bina k - Congrats on being pupo   . How are you feeling? Try not to worry about the brown discharge, I agree with pritamin its probably from where they used speculum etc during et. Lovely that you got a pic of embie   . Did you find a series to watch? If you like period dramas I'd recommend downtown abbey - I LOVE it, its very juicy and will defo keep you watching!!


Izzy q - glad to hear your progesterone levels have risen   . Have you had anymore tests or results? X


Pritamin - hope your appointment goes OK today. Let us know how you get on hun  xx


Hope everyone had lovely weekends   .


AFM - AF arrived Saturday night, so I think that would mean day 1 would be classed as yesterday? So will ring clinic today to arrange scan and I think start taking prygonova & aspirin tomorrow. 
Had a super busy weekend having friends & family over to celebrate LO's birthday which is on Wednesday! So having a chilled one today!


Have a good day all xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Morning ladies!!

Congrats and good luck to all PUPO!!!..

Had a nervous morning waiting for embryologist to ring!!...but the first 5day Frostie has survived thawing and we still have a 5day and 6day Frostie safely frozen xx Setting off to hospital now for ET!!!

Eeeekkk excited to be PUPO!!!

Hope everyone is feeling ok today and sending lots of babydust to you all xxx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Bunny - Had amazing day at the wedding thank you and no one noticed until I got in the car to drive home...lots of confused faces but they will all have been too drunk to remember  xx


----------



## IzzyQ

Groan, my rollercoaster ride ain’t over yet…the ups and downs are becoming exhausting. I’ve started meditating again to try and get some control back!

My bloods on Saturday were good news on the progesterone front – I’m now within the normal range which is a relief. OK to good news on the HCG front – levels hadn’t doubled but I took the test early as the clinic was closed in the afternoon. They’d gone up by over 60%.

Todays HcG leves…I was hoping  for a flying high result, but my levels have risen by just under 60% in 48 hours. Not ideal but I haven’t lost hope yet…though I did have a cry out of sheer frustration! Maybe I have a slow burner? We are a relaxed household after all (or at least when I’m not being crazy-IVF-lady that is). I’m talking to my consultant later today, hopefully he’ll sound positive.

I’ve been trying to book in for my 6 week scan (this week) and been having a nightmare. I had the IVF in the UK, but live in France, and there is a desperate shortage of GYN/OBS in the area. My gynae is on holiday for 3 weeks, I called another one to be told I would have to wait 10 weeks for an appointment !!!!  I then burst into tears on the phone sobbing ‘but what if it’s ectopic?!!’ and I think the secretary took pity on me, now all being well I have an appointment this Weds for the first nerve wracking scan. I promise I usually don’t cry this much! My tear ducts have been getting a good working out this cycle. 

So I’ll be praying for a heart beat on Weds, or at least a sac in the right place given our frostie was a late implanter.

Bina K – congratulation on being PUPO! 

Kingsings – good luck with your 2WW! Hold on tight…

Baby Dunders – good luck good luck good luck!! I hope it all went well this morning

Lornam – how did you go on your OTD?


Love and baby dust xxx


----------



## KLO30

Hi everyone,

Hope it's OK to join you all. I am having my first FET on Wednesday. Our 1st fresh cycle in February  was unsuccessful and we only had one embryo that we were told was of a good enough quality to freeze  (even though 19 were collected). This is our last try on the NHS so I am really anxious and find myself worrying about the embryo thawing process as we have been told we won't find out whether this has been successfull until the morning of transfer. Just wondering what everyone's views are on returning to working straight after or taking some time out? After transfer for the fresh cycle I returned to work, but the round was unsuccessfully so thinking I should try something different this time.


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Welcome Hun!!
I have had my FET this morning, I'm having today and tomorrow off work to rest up and then back in on Wednesday but will be taking it easy!!

I am officially PUPO led on the couch with a box set 

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## IzzyQ

Welcome KLO30!

I just spoke to my doc about my slowly rising HcG...he's says its not brilliant, but it hasn't plateaued or dipped so to carry on with everything until my scan on Weds morning - it is possible that a viable pregnancy can come out of slow rising HcG. 

I wish I could do something more to make this work, but I feel like I'm doing everything!

xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hello All

Congrats to all who are PUPO! Fingers crossed!

Mountain - did you have your scratch today?

I have had mine.  It wasn't as bad as I remember.  Now waiting for a bleed and to start the tablets.  Can anyone tell me if they have side effects on progynova?

I am still wondering about a sick not for the two week wait.  I am so so unhappy at work and really stressed.  I am worried the damage is already done and feel really low.  Not the best conditions for conception


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Oh so much happening here since i last checked in!

Izzy - sending lots of good hcg thoughts your way. 

Brightspark - could you take some holidays? Im taking the week after off as im worried i could have a stressful week. Try to get your head in the right place now though. Have you tried ivf relaxation tracks? I listen every night during a cycle and it really helps. or acupuncture?  

Baby blunders and Bina - yay to being Pupo!      

Klo30 - good luck on wednesday. Personally, i like having time off after. I had my last transfer on a friday and took the following wk off. Think my first transfer was on a monday so i took thr rest of that week off.  I think it depends on your job to be honest. My work can be very stressful/long hours so i dont want to risk a busy spell after transfer as I would get more stressed worrying about the fact i felt stressed! 

Hey to everyone else!

Afm - just waiting for AF so i can start my estrogen tablets. It is always delayed when i down reg!!! 😡 X


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hey Shiny

I have no holiday left unless I want to not have anymore time off until October    That's why I was thinking a sick note.... TBH everyone else takes the micky with time off and I never do.  Am trying not to worry about work but it's so intense and by is an insensitive S O B at times! He knows what's happening and cuts me no slack except for the time off (which I have to make up).  It would serve him right to do without me!

KLO30 - best of luck for Wednesday.

xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Brightspark - i think that you can self certify up to 1 week off work so you shouldnt need a sick note unless off for longer than that.  Just remember though that if you need a reference when you leave, a new employer will usually ask how many days sick leave youve had in last few years.  It might also be taken into account for bonuses at your current work too but that might not be relevant. 

Octobers not that far away   I would just take the time off if you're feeling like that. X


----------



## IzzyQ

Bright Spark - personally I love the Progynova 😁, it's my chill pill, I feel very happy on it! Make sure you eat something before taking it though, otherwise it can aggravate your tummy a little. I have no bad side effects, only good ones!

KLO30 - if you can take time off I would...you'll invest so much in this cycle, you'll be really p'd off if you have a stressful week and the embryo doesn't implant. It may not have had anything to do with it but you'll forever blame your work! Plan some nice things for yourself though so that you don't go mad stuck at home, I've been out for gentle walks, planted a veg garden, had lots of cuddles from my dogs and caught up on magazines and books!

'Night all! Xx


----------



## KLO30

Thank you for all of your advice ladies, I have booked off the rest of this week☺

Awaiting baby Dunders - good luck!

And best of luck to everyone progressing with a cycle, fingers crossed it's a positive month for us all 😃


----------



## bunny73

Awaiting baby dunders - glad you had fun at the wedding! Big congratulations on being pupo    xx


Izzy q - good luck for Wednesday      really hope all is well xx


Kl030 - welcome & good luck for Wednesday    xx


Bright spark - glad scratch wasn't to bad! Mine was OK this time too. I think you should just take the time off other wise you'll blame work if this doesn't work - you sound like you need some you time, so go for it. Surely if you've never had a lot of time off sick this wont go against you! Good luck with what ever you decide xx


AFM - start prygonova & aspirin tomorrow & have scan booked for the 2nd.
As for time off when I worked full time I always had the 2ww off, my gp always did me a sick note & my work were very good. I had been there 10 years and did 4 full cycles & an fet - so that's lots of time off! But I did long hours & was in a job where I couldn't take it easy if I needed to!
I now work part time doing something different - but am still considering taking the 2 weeks as my manager isnt very understanding & I don't trust that I won't be put in a position where I end up doing something I shouldn't - so to eliminate any risk I think I'll feel better being at home!


X


----------



## BrightSpark99

Thanks All. My boss doesn't seem to get how upsetting and stressful it all is. It's like he thinks I am just getting a filling or something.  

KLO30 - do you feel better being off? Good luck tomorrow!!

Hope the PUPO ladies are all doing well. 

Xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Hello ladies!!...so I'm having cramps and I don't remember it being like this on my last transfer but I was really poorly on my last one so maybe I didn't notice it cos was already so uncomfortable!
I had planned to go back to work tomorrow because I work with my dad and I don't even have to drive in my brother in law picks me up so I would be rested but my dad has also offered me the week off, clinic said live normal life and sister says should go in but what do you guys think?....I'm in 2minds 

Thank you for all the good luck wishes very much appreciated and Hope all of you are doing ok xx


----------



## betty21

Hi awaiting - I must admit I had really bad cramps straight after transfer and right up to day 5 after - felt like my AF was gonna appear at any moment - if you have the chance of some time out take it - this was my 3rd transfer and I felt far worse this time round ached all over and real low pains but turned out to be a good sign so my advise rest when you can x


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Thank you xx yeah I think I'm going to go with that and have it off...best to rest isn't it and the cramp are really low and tight!does feel like AF fingers crossed all a good sign xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Anyone else get really hungry on their 2ww??...all i want to do is eat 🐷 ..only on 1dpt!!!


----------



## BrightSpark99

I don't remember that from my first but I wonder if now the anticipation of transfer is over you have relaxed a bit.  When I relax I get hungry!!


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Yeah probs just trying to take my mind off it and using the fridge to do that 😂 ...x


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies, 

Apologise in advance as I'm logged on from my phone so won't be able to personal. 

Congrats to all the ladies who become PUPO. wishing you all a sane, speedy & swift 2ww. Unlikely I know. Wish I could fast forward to the OTD so I can stop driving myself crazy. 

AFM, I'm 5dp5dt and gone half insane, lol. I don't feel anything apart from a few cramps when I put in the pessaries. I do feel like I'm out of the game as I felt like this on my previous cycle and find myself making comparisons. Just praying for miracle now. 

Hi to everyone else. Will do a personal when I log in from my laptop. Xx

Bina


----------



## KLO30

Brightspark99 - I do feel better for taking it off, hopefully eliminates some stress. 

I had my transfer today, it felt different to the first one I had with the fresh cycle, I've been having cramps all day. I didn't feel anything for the last one :-S

Can I ask, for a FET does implantation still occur on day 5, or is it different for a frozen?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bina - when are you planning to test? Are you geing good?? X

Klo - yay to being pupo!     From what ive read (having googled like a mad woman after my last FET!) some say it can be slightly layer but lots of people still report getting bfps 4/5/6 days after transfer which would mean usually implantation happens at same time as with a fresh.


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Ok ladies I'm going crazy already!!...2dp5dt...slept most of the day I'm so tired, metallic taste in my mouth, sore boobs cramps generally just feel like ****e...hope all a good sign 🙏🏻


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hey Dunders - hope you are managing to chill out and not drive yourself too made.  Are you still hungry? When is OTD?

I am now waiting for AF.  Just want to get started and get PUPO  - hopefully something defrosts happily  

It's hard keeping your mind off it though isn't it?  I keep having weird thoughts like "It's definitely not going to work" to "Oh my god by the time X happens I could be pregnant".  

Am still trying to work out hat the maximum dose of progesterone you are allowed.  I have heard some people get 4 cyclogest a day and two lubion injections but have been told by my clinic that 3 pessaries and on lubion is the maximum.  I have also read that progesterone overdose causes "euphoria".  Imagine that!


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Yes I'm hungry all the time not stopped eating for last two days think it's just nerves...I have had a completely natural cycle this time so all feels completely different xx I have been doing the same!! "Not going to work" to being asked on a hen do and planning my excuses cos I will be so many weeks pregnant xx so hard!!....hope AF arrived soon for you


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

OTD is the 4th June 😱


----------



## KLO30

My OTD is also 4th June! Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Yey!!...fingers crossed xx


----------



## IzzyQ

Lol, euphoria doesn't sound like a bad side effect at all!!

KLO - I have had a really late implanter this time, I didn't get a positive hpt at all and had completely given up, then on 11dp5dfet had a positive blood test with 20hcG. It had been only 3 on 9dp5dfet, it even caught the clinic by surprise! It must have implanted 5 or 6dp5dfet. So I am living proof as to why you shouldn't panic about -ve hpt's and when you test early, and you really should wait until OTD before reaching conclusions. This cycle has been such a lesson in patience to me, my anxiety has been through the roof!

I had my scan yesterday and we saw a sac! It's not ectopic which is a relief, but my Hcg is climbing slowly, not doubling. For now every one has given me a break from the 48-hourly blood tests, it was getting a bit much tbh and getting very painful. I have another scan and more tests next week and then we should see if the embryo truly is viable, apparently the sac is supposed to grow 1mm/day. I'm feeling very tired suddenly which I'm taking as a good sign, up to now the steroids have had me wired. We have a long bank holiday here in France this weekend, Thurs to Sun, so I'm going to chill out and enjoy the sunshine! If only I could have a nice cold glass of Chardonnay...

Good luck all those on the 2ww, I'm on my phone so can't scroll back through to respond individually. 

Baby dust! Xxxx


----------



## keeleyf19

Hi ladies, 

Hope I've joined the right thread. After a failed ICSI cycle in January, my period arrived yesterday and the clinic have confirmed this morning that I will have FET next month (we have 3 frosties to use from our first try) day 21 of my cycle will be the 14th June so the clinic have said in their email to avoid unprotected sex as they will be starting the drugs around day 21.

As a FET virgin lol   I'm completley "in the dark" about what's involved so any advice would be much appreciated. I presume daily injections to prepare the lining of my womb? But how soon usually after day 21 of the cycle does FET take place?

Thanks ladies,

I remember how supportive this site was during my last cycle so I really appreciate your help......................I always ending up finding out way more from the ladies on here than the consultant at our clinic!

Love Keeley xx   :-


----------



## ozbutterfly

My OTD is 5th June! Not going to test before that. My transfer was on Tuesday just gone (day 3 ET) and so far no symptoms. Other than a very bloated tummy and tiredness that has hit me yday and today around 2-3 yday and may not be linked at all who knows? 
Of the BFP ladies did any of you have systems during the two week wait or not? 
Currently lying in the park after only doing half days at work yday and today trying to relax and not overthink it
Thanks


----------



## IzzyQ

Hi Keeley, Oz, welcome!

Keeley - I've had my transfers on day 21 or 22, but some clinics do them later.

Oz - I have had no pregnancy symptoms this BFP which is the weirdest thing...I had loads with my DS (naturally conceived), and three times that with my previous BFP but that ended in miscarriage (if your tummy gets too achey after you get a BFP on your OTD insist they check your progesterone levels!). This time I'm on steroids though, which I've learnt mask pregnancy symptoms, and lots more progesterone support, so it depends on not only your body but the meds you're taking. I'm living proof that no symptoms does not mean no pregnancy! I had completely convinced myself it hadn't worked and even had an early Beta at 9dp5dfet that came back as 3 and so nearly stopped all the drugs. Thankfully the clinic persuaded me to stick with it until OTD (11dp5dfet) and my Beta came back as 20! I've never been so shocked!!

Xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Coming to the end of 4dp5dt and I feel awful I have such a bad headache I'm so tired my boobs hurt my belly is swollen I have cramps I feel like AF coming early keep getting waves of nausea... tested this afternoon but was a bfn which I would expect as too early but I don't feel normal and it isn't meds related as I've had non medicated FET this time xx not sure what's going on xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Oh Gosh Dunders a bfp. That is fab. I have my fingers crossed! 

IzzyQ- so pleased for you. 

I hope this is a lucky thread. I have AF - woohoo. Progynova starts tomorrow and I need an appointment god day 12 so will ring up next week. 

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Woops!!!! that should have said I got bfn not bfp!!..that would have been amazing if had bfp 😩


----------



## KLO30

Welcome Keeley, my FET cycle is medicated and i started on day 21 of my cycle with injections for down regging for 3 weeks, and then started on womb thickening meds (I was on and am on currently prognova, which is HRT) . Once your womb lining is good to go then they'll thaw your embies and assuming they thaw successfully then you'll have the transfer.

Time frame wise i think it all takes about 5-6 weeks from start to test date, depending on when you come on your period and drug response etc.

Awaiting baby Dunders, it's so tempting to test early but lots of ladies have said they tested early with bfn and then ended up with bfp, so fingers crossed.

Izzy, great news! 🤗


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

YEY izzy!!! Good news 💕

Boyf noticed my boobs this morning so who knows this could all be good signs...anyone ever have like a pulling through back of legs?? Feels like woke up with trapped nerves!!

And I'm going to the toilet ALOT!!..so thirsty I've been up an hour and done a litre already xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

KLO - how are you coping with 2ww Xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Dunders!  What a typo!  Couldn't believe it!!!  Take care. x


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Oh I know!! The worst typo to have on this page 😂 
So I've just had some cream brown spotting (sorry tmi) I'm on 5.5dp5dt!!...would you test tomorrowjust to check


----------



## KLO30

Awaiting baby Dunders, I'm doing ok at the moment, but over thinking every single twinge and cramp, hoping that it means implantation is taking place. Last time around I found the 2nd week of the waiting the worst! And I will probably start to get impatient again next week! Lol. How are you coping? 
For the fresh cycle I started my AF 4 days before test date so I knew from then it was game over (and I started getting pains a few days before that), I'm just really hoping it doesn't happen again. I would hold out from testing early again as you could potentially get a false BFN and you don't want to add any unnecessary stress.


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

It's driving me crazy!!!..we are half way there tomorrow though KLO so nearly there!!...this spotting is making me worry and getting quite tight cramps worse than have been all week xx


----------



## KLO30

Hopefully those are all good signs of implantation. I know, half way there although the closer it gets to test date the harder it will get for us I think!


----------



## BrightSpark99

The thing is, a FET is so unlike fresh that I would have nothing to compare it to. With fresh they mess with your insides so much it's hard to tell what is what!  I am rooting for you all


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Definately getting harder KLO!!...but we will get there we are 6dp now!!☺
Thank you Brightspark!😘
Had no more spotting thankfully but AF due wed 😳And I'm cramping like crazy xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Anyone had bit of fresh blood and still had bfp?x


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Dunders I think the boards are quiet as it's holiday time. How are you getting on? I know it's hard and I am sorry I don't have any FET experience to share (only had one fresh before). Hope you are taking it easy xx


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies, 

Apologises in advance for another short message as I'm logged in from my phone again. DH has taken over my iPad to binge watch some series while his has gone in for repair  

Izzy great news. You give the rest of us hope to carry on. X

AFM, I'm 10dp5dt and still haven't tested. My OTD is officially in 2 days time (31st May) and I'm not looking forward to test. Part of me wants to stay in this pregnant bubble forever. Every time I think of a negative outcome, I feel so anxious. I don't have any particular symptoms just cramps, which could be AF, exactly like last time. I don't have anymore frozen embryos left so I really don't know which directions I will go from here. Im so annoyed with my clinic because i believe they have wasted 12 of my beautiful embryos on stupid policy. I wish they had told me at the start that they don't transfer 2 embryos at a time so I could have moved clinics and moved my embryos. I'm just stuck with the thought that if this cycle fails then I'm left with nothing. Financially it's hard to go for another IVF cycle so prayibg for miracle now.      

Sorry I haven't responded as it's been busy with in laws coming down for the bank holiday weekend. 

Hello to everyone else. Good luck to all those in their 2ww. Xx

Bina


----------



## Bina K

Awaiting, just seen your message. On my previous FET, I had a brown discharge around day 10dp5dt and unfortunately it was negative but I have read loads of stories, brown discharge is normally good news. On the plus side, brown discharge is old blood so I wouldn't worry hun. I wish you all the best hun. When is your OTD?


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

It's on Sunday...I'm 8dp5dt today and I have had fresh blood but it's only when go to the loo for no.2 - sorry far tmi!! other than that it's a creamy brown...had bad cramps since day of ET..I don't feel myself at all but it could just be AF which is actually due Wed xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dunders - sorry for not replying sooner. i had cramps during my tww that resulted in my bfp. I didnt have any spotting or bleeding though.  Have you called your clinic? 

Bina - you've done so well not to test! Not long now. Try to keep positive and dont worry about next steps just now. What did your clinic do to waste your embryos?  

Hi to everyone else!  

AFM - started estrogen today and have my lining scan booked for next week. Been guzzling pom juice and will take my hot water bottle to bed tonight to keep my tummy warm. Any other things you guys have tried on a FET?  Im now officially off caffeine and wine but worrying i should have stopped sooner... x


----------



## Pritamin

Dunders - could fresh blood not be from pile? If you only have it when doing nr.2 then it's very likely that you have pile.


----------



## OzCalling

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you? 


I'm hopefully having my transfer this Friday, this is our second FET trying for baby number 2. Last time I had a textbook cycle using progynova oestrogen and progesterone pessaries, got a really strong BFP from a fully hatched, PGS tested 5-day blast but started bleeding on OTD and miscarried a couple of days later   


This time I repeating everything we did on the cycle that resulted in our DD, so using light stimms, trigger and pessaries support. Had my trigger on Saturday and so far looking good, lining was over 9mm. Fingers crossed! 


I'll have a read back to catch up on where everyone is up to, good luck to anyone on the 2ww!!!


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi All and welcome OzCalling

Bina - fingers and toes crossed for you xx

Dunders - how are things today?

AFM I don't feel well on the progynova. Am headachy and tired. Also very moody but that may be the situation. Anyone else not got on with the little blue tablets? 
Xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Welcome OzCalling!!

Pritamin - I thought that but it's coming from the front not the back 😳 

Have had more bleeding this morning and I caved and tested which was a bfn and I know it's too early and shouldn't have done the test but was looking for some kind of hope cos I feel this may be over....fingers crossed for bfp on Sunday xx

Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## KLO30

Brightspark, I have been the same on progynova. Tired, regular headaches and if I take the tablets without eating I start to feel sick. It's weird because they say FET Is easier on the body then a fresh cycle, but I have definitely reacted worse to the FET medication. 

Awaiting Baby Dunders, sorry to hear that but like you said it's still quite early so really hoping you get a better result on  Sunday x


----------



## BrightSpark99

KLO30 - I thought I was going mad!! Apart from the uncomfortable ovaries with Fresh cycle I was fine. On progynova I am tired, moody, headachey. I think I got spoilt with no down reg ever which I think must be worse!  My concentration is poor too. Not good for work. Sorry about your early test. Still hopeful did you - lots of days left!!
Xx


----------



## OzCalling

BrightSpark - I didn't get on well with Progynova either, also felt tired and headachy and generally rubbish! I feel a lot better on the light stimms one with a trigger, maybe because it's mimicking your normal cycle more? But the Progynova is by far the most popular one so they wouldn't put you on it if it wasn't effective! I'm only switching because psychologically it helps to repeat everything that we did when it worked, even though my Dr says it will make no difference he's happy to humour me   


Dunders - sorry to hear about the bleeding and the negative, hang in there. It's torturous having bleeding on the 2ww    Really hoping that the bleeding stops soon and all is well xx


----------



## Bina K

Dunders, I'm sorry about your BFN but I think it's too early to test hun. Just try to stay positive hun. I know it's hard as my test day is tomorrow and all I can think about is what if it's a negative. I truly know how you feel. Thinking of you hun.  

Oz, klo and brightspark , my clinic never  gave me progynova. Im have always been prescribed zumenon (little browny tablets) on my fresh and FET tablet. Maybe you can ask for these as they don't seem to give me any side effects ladies. X 

Shiny, on my first FET, my clinic thawed 7 of my embryos and only allowed 1 embryo to be put back in. I had a few 5 day blast left and they refused to re freeze them as they weren't best quality. So 6 were discarded. This FET I asked to thaw less as I didn't want to waste more embryos  but they refused and still thawed 7 again. And again a few made it to blasts but they only allowed one embryos to be put back in and the rest discarded again. Feel so gutted as I don't know which directions to go if this cycle fails. Say a pray for me girls. Tomorrow is OTD. X

Hello to everyone else. Xx


----------



## KLO30

Bina, that's not fair at all,  why did they thaw all 7 if they only ever planned to transfer one?  Was this private or nhs funded? 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow!  Other then the side affects of the meds, I haven't experienced any of the typical implantation signs like spotting etc. I kept my cool last week now this is the week my head goes into overdrive! Lol


----------



## BrightSpark99

Oh Bina I can only echo what everyone else says. It's an odd policy (or they haven't explained things to you properly). I have everything crossed for you. 

Hope everyone else doing ok. I  so tired on progynova!!

Xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Bina - wishing you so much luck for tomorrow's test xx


----------



## Bina K

Thanks ladies. Xx

Well on the consent forms they said we can transfer up to 2 embryos back so I firmly requested to have 2 put back this time as we were paying for this treatment. The fresh cycle and first FET were NHS  funded so they wouldn't let us have a say in how many embryos I wanted to have put back. They wouldn't let me have any extras added as I couldn't part fund the NHS  cycle,which made sense so I let it go. 

As this cycle we paid privately so I added a scratch and embryos glue to this cycle but when I said I didn't want all 7 thawed they said no. Also I firmly requested to have 2 put back in if they thawed all 7 but on the day of transfer they said no as policy was that 5 day blast have higher chance of dividing and having twins so putting 2 back would lead to quads and that would be a danger to me and babies. We argued for about 15 mins with the consultant and the department head was called d but they still said no. Dh said to go ahead with one but my concern was that they're  wasting the rest of my embryos (12 in all). Just praying for miracle now


----------



## Pritamin

Bina - can i ask which hopsital is that? it's a very very odd policy. Why couldn't they just thaw one and leave the rest on ice? They are your embryios, your body i can't believe they refused to put two back.

Very best of luck for tomorrow, i'm keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Bina K

Hey pritamin, clinic is The Birmingham Women's Hospital.


----------



## scarletlipstick

Hi all, I wondered if I could join this thread? Though I'm thinking my transfer might be first thing in July. I'm CD1 (if I've got that right) today, and basically I am doing a completely natural cycle so literally just waiting for the timing and then popping my first one in. Aargh. Spoke to the clinic today and even though this is totally what I want I am having a slight freak out today that it is all seeming real and really happening. I'm a solo mama so just suddenly thinking (insert swears) I am doing this on my own!! Cycle varies 27-40 days so who knows, it could go in anytime from mid to end of June I reckon.


----------



## scarletlipstick

Also wondering if anyone else is totally drug free? It seems a little odd!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Oz and Scarlet - welcome!  

Bina - that just sounds bizarre. You would think they would want the extra cash for freezing them! Good luck tomorrow - hopefully it wont matter.  

Dunders - hope youve tested too early. Fx for the weekend   

Brightspark - my headaches started after 2 tablets. Sigh! Stims agreed with me much more. X


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Scarlett - I am doing my FET completely drug free!!..I requested it as I was getting too poorly from the meds..my first round (fresh) I ended up with OHSS and my second (FET) my hormones sky rocketed and I ended up with intercranial hypertension causing headaches and blurred vision and had to have a lumbar puncture. so I refused medication as I don't think they monitor you properly at St Mary's just felt like a number and really not cared for at all so done it all on my terms this time xx It has been so much better for me as a natural cycle xx

Bleeding is now dark brown not red!! AF due tomorrow so praying it will not happen!!!

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## KLO30

Evening everyone, just wondering, with a medicated FET how can you calculate when AF is due? Is it a certain number of days after transfer?


----------



## IzzyQ

Hello! I've been quiet for a while, just enjoying a week with no blood tests etc. There's so much news to catch up on from everyone! First my news...I had the second  scan today at 6w6d...and we only saw a little heart beat!! I am sooooo happy, i was expecting to have to wait another week for confirmation and I haven't dared to believe this cycle was going to work out, my HCG and progesterone levels have not been playing ball. But a heart beat!!! The nurse at my clinic said that with the PGD (genetic testing) they have around 96% go to term once a heart beat has been seen. Just wow. My little embryo measures 2.8mm which is what's expected...and for the first time I feel I can allow myself to feel pregnant. Still very few symptoms though which is really odd and I expect because of the steroids. I have 2 weeks to enjoy this now until the next scan.

BrightSpark - woohoo! you're off! I find I get used to the Progynova fairly quickly and symptoms stop, but some people do react strongly to it. Once the symptoms fade i have to say I quite like it, it works like a happy drug on me! Makes me think I must be an oestrogen-deficient grumpy cow the rest of the time!! You could try a different brand? I've found I react very differently to different brands even though in principal they're supposed to be the same. Are you drinking lots of water? The oestrogen thickens your blood which will aggravate any headaches.

Dunders - sounds like you're pregnant to me! Especially the thirst thing, it's your body building up its blood supplies. The sootting sounds like it could be implantation bleeding...some women spit through their whole first trimester. Try not to worry...have you mentioned it to your clinic? Make use of their emergency number, it's there for IVF patients after all! And I didn't get my BFP until 11dp5dfet and only then from a Beta not from a POAS, so hang on in there!

Bina - can't believe you've held out until 10dp5dfet! Nerves of steel!! 

Thawing 7 sounds very unusual. Did your clinic think the other embryos wouldn't make it? Did they thaw them one at a time, and were they all 3 or 5 day embryos? It sounds like such a waste after such an amazing number of embryos, some women are lucky to get one embryo, to have 14 is amazing. Whatever happens tomorrow I would ask them to clarify why they defrosted 7, maybe ask to speak to the embryologist themselves. You have a right to know what happened, they are your embryos and it's your body.

Best of luck tomorrow, I'm crossing my fingers for you, I really hope you get that BFP!!

Shiny - exciting that your transfer's coming up! I would feed your lining as much as possible, lots of red meat, take some good quality fish oil capsules, don't go running a marathon or doing anything that will wear you out physically, put all your energy into building a lovely thick lining! I had real trouble with my lining and ended up on 4 x Progynova 2mg/day and 2 Estradot 100mg patches, which worked in the end. Don't worry about past drinking etc, there's no point beating yourself up about anything! You're about to do a massive thing, you're amazing to have come this far!

Oz Calling - welcome to the group! 9mm is great for your lining. I would insist they check your progesterone on your OTD and if it's a BFP keep testing the progesterone. My progesterone was scarily low this time but it looks like we caught it in time.

KLO - keep yourself busy lady! That second week in the 2ww is pure torture!!

Scarlet - welcome! Good luck with your natural cycle, I really wanted to do the same but it turns out I need everything they can throw at me! Good for you doing it solo, both my cousin and a friend of mine have done the same this year (aged 43 and 40 respectively), one through adoption and the other through IUI. You have to grab what you want in life, and bloody brilliantly that you're doing just that!

Right ladies m, a lovely Clexane jab awaits me...I'll check in tomorrow, I hope there will be several lovely BFPs!! Xxxxx


----------



## IzzyQ

KLO - I think it depends how much progesterone support you're on. If you're on a high enough dose you just won't bleed until you stop taking it. Technically it's a 'withdrawal bleed' and not a true period. If you're not on any progesterone then you can work it out like a normal cycle, i.e. you could bleed on CD28 or later, though I think the drugs often push you back.


----------



## bunny73

Sorry haven't posted recently Ladies. Lots of chat on here   


Izzy - wonderful news about your scan    so exciting xx


Oz calling - welcome & good luck for Friday   


Klo30 - I was wondering the same thing, as I don't have regular af!! How's the 2ww treating you?


Awaiting baby dunders - good luck for otd, keeping fingers crossed for you    . How horrible that you really suffered with the drugs, I've had ohss twice and felt awful - dreading the thought of going through another fresh cycle if this fet doesnt work!


Scarlet - welcome and good luck with your cycle   


Bina k - sorry to hear that you feel let down by your clinic, as the other ladies said I would definitely question their reasons for thawing so many of your embryos. Its so odd that clinics do things so differently!! Really hoping this is the 1 for you and you get a lovely bfp   


Brightspark - I've been surprised this time round that I've not felt that great on the meds! Headaches, tummy aches, not sleeping well etc! Do you have to put the tablets under your tongue to dissolve? Hope your symptoms ease off xx


Hello to all and sorry if I've missed anyone!


AFM - getting slightly annoyed at not getting a good nights sleep!! Luckily headaches have eased off, but still getting tummy aches! Bruises on tummy not so bad now & injections easier. Clinic on Friday for scan & will hopefully find out when et will be - eeekkkk!! Was feeling super positive (probably too much so!!) But last couple of days have gone the other way and thinking how could we be lucky enough for this to work again!! Such an emotional roller coaster!! 
So just out of curiosity how many of you ladies have or are having 2 embryos put back?


Night all x


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hello All

Thank you for the helpful comments about the evil blue pills. I am now chugging water. I did not know it thickens the blood. Reading the side effects on the pack for the normal dose is scary. No wonder at 3 or 4 times that it makes you feel rough. 

Bunny - which injections are you in again?  My clinic is very strict about one at a time under the age of 40. The consultant was at pains to go on about the health risks to twins. I don't know what to think but I have little choice....

IzzyQ- I am thrilled for you. That's lovely news. 

Welcome Scarlett -

Everyone else - hope you are ok. 

Xx


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies, I did the test this morning and it was BFN. I'm out for good. Just don't know where to go from here. 

I wish you all the best In  your respective cycles and BFN for all of you on my behalf. Xz


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies, I did the test this morning and it was BFN. I'm out for good. Just don't know where to go from here. 

I wish you all the best In  your respective cycles and BFP for all of you on my behalf. Xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Bina I am so so so sorry to hear you got BFN    sending you lots of love xx


Im due AF today and I have had some bleeding and terrible cramps still holding on to a bit of hope but doesnt look or feel great at all xx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Pritamin

Oh Bina, I am so sorry to hear of your BFN, it's such a heartbreaking journey we are all on.
Take care of yourself and DH for a bit then regroup and the way forward will present itself. 
I know that the only way i can carry on is to jump right into the next one but some people will need some time to recuperate. You will know what is right for you. All i can say that you are still very young (I know it doesn't seem a consolation at the moment) and you have plenty of time to find the right way. Take care lovely   xxxx

IzzyQ - how amazing to hear from you, I am thrilled for you. Here's to a happy and healthy 7 and a bit month ahead. Can i ask what you initial beta was on your first blood test?

With regards to the progynova chat - i didn't have any side effects on it, i was on 2 pills a day and actually my hear and skin looked amazing while on it  but everybody reacts differently.

Nothing to report from me, just willing the days on until my scratch.


----------



## Pritamin

Dunders - praying that AF stays away


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Me too


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi everyone 😊

Sorry that I didn't write for ages, I'm working too much at the moment, have to get my stress levels down really. 

Dunders, fingers crossed that it's just a bit of early pregnancy bleeding. I had the same last time and cramps too,.it seems that a lot of women experience that. 

BrightSpark99, yes I had my scratch on the 22nd as well, didn't like it at all, it's so painful 
By the looks of things we'll have a transfer on the 12th of June and you?

Bina, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN, I know how you feel, been there twice. Take care of yourself, big virtual hug xx

IzzyQ, congratulations x must be amazing to see a heartbeat 

Oz calling, welcome here! Good luck for Friday x

scarletlipstick, I guess it depends on your cycle, your hormones and endometrium lining. If you have no issues they like to do a hormone free FET. I couldn't do it as my lining is never above 6mm without estrogen. Is this your first FET?

AFM, had my scratch and first scan, 2nd scan next Tuesday 
and hopefully a transfer on the 12th of June.
I'm drinking loads of pomegranate and beetroot juice and taking my usual supplements. 

Sorry if I have forgotten someone!
Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

AF arrived


----------



## BrightSpark99

Oh Dunders I am so sorry. There are no words


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Brightspark - Thank you

Devastated    Good luck to everyone

KLO good luck for sunday will be thinking of you

xx


----------



## keeleyf19

Hi ladies,

AF arrived today so I've started taking microgynon as instructed by Bourn Hall, now waiting for them to contact me with my first appointment regarding the 'plan of action' for our FET. Can somebody explain to me the process for a FET please?

Day 21 of my cycle will be the 20th June so do I start the injections then? I've only had 1 fresh cycle previously so I'm a bit in the dark about what's involved.

Thanks ladies!  

Keeley xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Hallo ladies. May I join? I'm 3dp5dt of 3 frosties. We're praying for a sibling for our daughter


----------



## BusyBee84

Hello All,

May I join this thread? I will hopfully be doing natural FET in June if all goes well.


----------



## KLO30

Bina, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN . It's such a hard journey that we are on but I really hope you can find a way forward xx

Awaiting Baby, I'm so sorry AF has started! Have you spoken with your clinic? I was on another board recently and one of the ladies said that she started AF a few days early and the hospital had told her it will likely be a BFN but when she took her test on test day it was a BFP.  I know how you feel though, also started AF a few days before test date for my last cycle and it really is heartbreaking. I hope you are ok xxx


Izzy I'm so happy to hear your news! 

Bunny, 2ww is starting to get difficult now. The days are dragging abit.getting so nervous about Sunday. Part of me wants to know now, and the other part of me dosent want to find out incase it's not the result I want. A mixture of excitement and dread!


----------



## Pritamin

Oh Dunders... I am so, so sorry.  I hate that witch!!! When is your OTD? 

Take care of yourself.

Hi to all of you who have just joined.

Keeley - there are quite of few ways of doing FET. I've done one with downregulating which involved me to downregulate from day 21 of my cycle for approx. 2 weeks then had to take estorgen tablets for another 2 before transfer. But you can have unmedicated one when they will just go by your body's timelines.


----------



## bunny73

Bright spark - I read the leaflet too and thought the same thing! My clinic recommends drinking at least 2 litres of water a day!
I'm on suprecur injections! I've had 4 full cycles & 1 fet - twice I've had 1 put back & 3 times I've had 2 put back - I find it strange that all clinics don't follow the same rules!! I do think as the patient you should get a say, especially if you are paying! 


Bina k - so sorry to hear you got a bfn    this journey is so unfair & tough. Take some time out for yourselves & hopefully you can then plan what you want to do next. Sending big   your way xx


Mountain - I think my transfer will be around the 12th so we might be 2ww buddies! I had my scratch a couple of weeks before you, its all done differently at the different clinics! Good luck   


Dunders - so sorry hun   it sucks! When is otd? What progesterone support are you on? Big hugs xx


Mrs f - welcome. How's the 2ww treating you? 


Welcome busy bee   


Klo30 - I think it sounds like you are doing well with the 2ww. Have you been symptom spotting? Do you usually test early or hold out? Wishing you the best of luck for Sunday   .


Keeley - my cycle sounds similar to pritamins. It can be different from person to person, clinic to clinic. Hopefully your appointment will be soon so you know the plans   


X


----------



## KLO30

Bunny, I am going to try and hold out testing until Sunday. The temptation to test early is always there but the fear of a BFN always stops me.


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Ladies

KLO - you have willpower!!

Can anyone tell me if the symptoms go once you start progesterone? I am going mad here! Yes 

Mountain - I don have a date yet. Appointment next Wednesday so maybe know more then?

Urgh. I am going to bed. After my third stupid progynova of the day.


----------



## IzzyQ

Bina - I'm so sorry about your BFN, the signs we're looking so good. Many warm wishes for your future journey, I find it helpful to think of the end game rather than the process, that is that at the end of the day I want a child, so does it really matter where that child comes from? This made the alternatives easier to contemplate xxx

Dunders - ah sh*t, I'm so sorry, that's very sad news. An IVF AF has to be the crappiest there is. Have a large glass of wine? Big hugs lovely lady and stay strong xxx

Pritamin - I had my first beta early on 9dp5dfet and had a negative with HcG of 3. I had my positive on 11dp5dfet (OTD) with 20. A super laid-back implanter!

Mrs F - welcome! Wow you transfered 3 frosties, that's unusual! My doc insists on one but that's fine by me. Good luck on your 2ww and not going mad

Keeley - welcome and good luck this cycle. FETs are different for everyone, depending on protocol, what you want, how you react to meds etc. The basics are: usually down-reg, sometimes from CD1, sometimes a couple of weeks before. I use Synarel for this. Also on CD1 start taking low dose of oestrogen. Increase oestrogen as cycle continues, have several to check lining. If your lining is thick enough then stop down-reg-ing on or around day 15 and start progesterone (jabs, gel or pessaries). You may start steroids on day 15, or start in day 1, or you may not take them at all. I didn't for my first 2 FETs. Then 5 days of progesterone are needed before you have the FET. It's much easier going than a fresh cycle...I recommend the app called 'Round' for keeping track of your meds. It's surprisingly easy to get confused especially when you have to take things first thing in the morning! 

Hi BusyBee! Welcome to the group.

KLO - that second week is really hard, I was a ball of nerves. I tried hard to meditate every day and went for walks which helped a little. Just when you really need a strong G&T you have to stay 100%  sober! Good luck for Sunday Xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Thanks for all the kind words ladies really appreciate it xx

I have never bled so badly and I am in so much pain and I've started with back pain shooting down my legs which I had a bit over the weekend but started again today and I can barely move xx


----------



## OzCalling

Dunders - so so sorry to hear the witch arrived, and that you're in pain as well. How cruel and unfair life can be     I second Izzy on the wine, that's what I'd be diving into for sure! 


Bina - also very sad to hear it was a BFN for you. Hope you can take it easy and then pick yourself back up again     


Izzy - congrats on the positive, wonderful news! That heartbeat is the most amazing thing to see flickering away, and 96% is pretty good odds!!! Enjoy every minute and hope it starts to sink in soon    Thanks for the comments about progesterone, for the last one that was a miscarriage my progesterone was 33 on OTD - for the successful one with my DD it was 133 on half the dose! My dr said anything over 20 is great, but who knows. I'm just hoping that for me the stims cycle kicks my body into producing more progesterone naturally and that the pessaries are just a boost. 


KLO - well done for holding off, I am a serial POAS addict so I commend your willpower! I even did one this morning, the day BEFORE my transfer    just so I could see how strong the line was from my trigger last Saturday. Sure enough a faint line, which I'm hoping will help me stay away from the sticks for a good few days as I don't want to see a false positive when my embie is back on board. I cringe when I think of the money I have thrown away on pee sticks   


Welcome Mrs F and fingers crossed for you on the 2ww     


Welcome BusyBee, hope your body plays ball for your cycle and all goes to plan! 


Keeley - I've done 3 versions of FET, one natural (which ended with some light stims as my body went on strike and didn't want to ovulate), then a light stimms one which is basically the same as a full IVF cycle only the amount of stimms you have is only tiny so you only develop one follicle, then trigger 6 days before transfer and progesterone 4 days before transfer. The last one I did was oestrogen tablets starting on day 2 of cycle, then adding progesterone once lining is thick enough. I had transfer on CD18 that cycle, got a BFP but sadly miscarried. This cycle I'm back to the light stimms one as that's been successful for me in the past. Sorry this is all probably really unhelpful, suffice to say that all clinics and protocols are a bit different and what works best for some doesn't for others. Good luck! 


AFM - waiting on a call from the lab to tell me what time my transfer will be tomorrow. Hoping it's early. Feeling really nervous and scared because everything had looked so textbook perfect last time and yet here I am again. Just have to try and take things one step at a time and like you said Izzy, keep the end game in sight! 


Babydust to all


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

OzCalling good luck for transfer!!!

Babydust to everyone!!! and hugs to all that need it (sorry can't write to everyone personally as on mobile) 

Just a thought and I'm probably holding on to hope a bit too much but...I'm having pains in left side ovary area and lower back shooting down legs...bleeding has eased compared to yesterday...do you think its possible I could have miscarried maybe a twincos was a 5day blast?? And I'm still so thirsty and nauseous but suppose that comes with AF...think I'm just clutching at straws tbh xx


----------



## KLO30

Awaiting baby Dunders,  try to wait and see what the outcome is on Sunday hun. Try and keep yourself busy in the meantime if you can. 

Im quite upset this morning, late last night I started to get AF pains and same this morning. The same thing happened last cycle a couple of days before test date I got similar pains and then AF started. Sounds so silly but now I dread every time I go to the loo just incase it happens again.


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies, 
Thank you all for your kind words. I'm sorry I couldn't bring myself back on here to respond back the kind messages which I appreciate from the bottom of my heart. After the negative result, just stayed in bed with the curtains drawn and cried and slept through all the day. I think I just need to accept that it might not happen to me to have my own baby. Financially we cannot afford to go through another ivf treatment and all my embryos have been used. Don't really have much options left except move on and acceptance. 

I really wish all of you kind ladies a successful journey and pray you all get your babies 

Dunders, I too am sorry about AF arriving. I know exactly how you are feeling and I'm thinking about you in my prayers. I dont know what your plans are but i truly pray you get your BFP one days. Xx

Klo, thank you hun. Sorry about your cramps but hopefully it could baby cramps. Hang in there hun. Wishing you bfp Xx

Izzy, congrats on heartbeat, I know its been roller coaster for you hun. I wish you a healthy 9 months ahead. Xx

Ozcalling, good luck with your transfer hun. Xx

Hello to the everybody else. Wishing you a successful journey and beautiful babies. Xx


----------



## Mrs.F

IzzyQ, congrats on heartbeat! So happy for you! Happy and healthy 9 months! My doc decided to transfer all 3 on the spot (given my age and all). One of them was slow to divide. We'll see pretty soon. 
Dunders, I hope you're feeling better now. Why not go for an ultrasound? Prayers for you!
OzCalling - Thanks for the FX and FX for your transfer too!
BinaK, a warm hug to you!
Bunny 73, thank you! So far so good   I had erotic dreams last night hahaha.

afm - no symptoms whatsoever, but I'm trying to not focus on the wait so much. My daughter's 2 BDay is on Saturday and I have to get some things done for her party. The truth is that I'm terrified of seeing a negative.


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

KLO dont worry about cramps it could be it latching on!!...fingers crossed for you and i will be thinking of you on sunday! I am going to wait see what happens sunday and go from there. It will be a BFN for me but theres always next time...unsure if going to go again asap or wait until October after been on holiday will speak to the boy tonight.

MRS.F will wait for outcome of OTD first...think will be a BFN cos of my bleeding - was feeling bit crazy this morning thinking of any option other than a BFN  

BINA Thank you!!...Good luck to you with everything xx 

 xx


----------



## Pritamin

Bina, your post is breaking my heart. The whole journey is so draining and unfair both emotionally and financially. Birmingham hospital should really cough up another round for you for wasting your embryos (if that was the case)

I know I'm just throwing up ideas that you've probably been through but could you not look into IVF somewhere abroad in Central Europe where it's much cheaper like Czech republic or Hungary? Even with flights and everything and accommodation the price would be a fraction of that in the UK. xxxx

Dunders - you are probably clinging onto hope but aren't we all? and we did hear of miracle babies so let's hope you will have one of those. You could go for a private beta test to find out your levels to confirm what's going on? xxx

KL - fingers crossed the witch stays away


----------



## Bina K

Pritamin, I have looked into going abroad but most of the people I speak to who are having treatment abroad find that language or communication is a barrier. I don't want to spend money where I cannot communicate with the clinic and have another wasted round. As for my embryos, on my first fresh cycle treatment, after egg collection, I fell poorly and my cycle was cancelled due to ohss. I got 14 embryos frozen on day one. First FET, they thawed the first 7 where only one was transfered. On my second FET, I requested to have less embryos thawed but they said no, so I requested to have 2put back which again on transfer day they refused. They don't refreeze embryos again unless they're of top grade and rest are discarded, which was what happened to me. Just gutted really. Nothing can be done now and its time to move on.  I wish you all the best hun with your treatment. Xx


----------



## OzCalling

Bina    you poor thing, such a tough time for you. Just take your time and your heart will tell you what the right path is next for you. Sending big     


KLO - 2ww is so tough because the symptoms that threaten AF can also mean you're pregnant! Just hang in there, do whatever you can to keep your sanity, not much longer to go now but I'm sure every day takes about a week to finish...      that AF stays away. 


Mrs F -      for you 


Dunders - I'm sure you can't wait to get some answers on Sunday. Hoping there's a miracle coming your way but it sounds as though either way you're preparing for what's next. You seem very resilient, IVF tests us in ways we never thought possible!     


AFM - PUPO! Just back from the clinic, all went fine, DH was outside in the waiting room with DD while I went in (last time they stayed home but I liked having them with me for moral support). Slight comedy of errors because they had this new RFID system for electronic verification in addition to paper based checks, but neither the lab technician or my Dr knew how to use it! Also the TV monitor wasn't working so I didn't get to see our embie   - but as long as the Dr got it in the right spot it doesn't really matter I suppose. Will have to ring the clinic as I don't yet have my OTD but I'm guessing from previous cycles it will be Tuesday 13th June as with my clinic it's always been 11dp5dt. The madness begins, I must stay away from the pee sticks


----------



## KLO30

Thanks for the encouragement ladies.

Awaiting Baby Dunders, have you tried accupuncture? I find it really helps with AF pains in general. I used to have really bad AF pains to the point where i used to have to have 2 or 3 hot baths during the night to try and calm down the pain. BUt since I stared accupuncture it has really helped to calm them down. Could help with current pains you are having xx


----------



## keeleyf19

Morning ladies,

Happy Friday!

I had the call from Bourn Hall earlier to confirm my 'plan of action' I will start the Buserelin injections on 20th June and have a baseline scan on 10th July. Then I start taking the Progynova tablets on the 12th July and gradually increase the dose as instructed. I have my final scan on the 26th July and all being well transfer will take place on the 3rd August.

Super excited


----------



## Anna06

Hi everyone.

I have read posts on and off for some time but always felt a bit nervous about posting.

I had fet with 2 blastocysts on the 25th of May and my otd is the 4th of June.  I haven't had any symptoms apart from feeling like I am going to start my period because of cramping on and off and a very very faint tinge of brown in cm. Feeling like it hasn't worked and keep looking into every possible sign even though there aren't any really to speak of.  The cramping I have is on and off but didn't start until after when it could have been implantation so I think it is just the progesterone side effects.

Does anyone else just feel like with no symptoms and the impending feeling of AF is just no hope!

Good luck to all of you on your journeys x


----------



## Pritamin

Oz - congrats on being PUPO and stay away from the sticks for a few days at least 

Keeley - whoop whoop, great news you have a plan of action and that wheels are now in motion. Are you starting buserelin on day 21 of your cycle then? 

Anna - welcome. I think the light brown cm is actually a good sign, i had the same and although it ended up being a CP the embie did implant. Cramps could be from your uterus expanding and your embies snuggling in, you will have that throughout the pregnancy not just at implantation. Everybody is different and you might not get any other symptoms at all but still you will give birth to one or two healthy and beautiful bubbas in 9 months . Fingers crossed for your OTD, not long now!!!


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hello Everyone

Sorry for late responses -been so busy at work.

Hello Anna - congrats on being PUPO and welcome! Fingers crossed for Sunday for you.  Hopefully your symptoms are a god sign.

Kelley - it's great to have a plan isn't it?  Bet you can't wait!

KLO30 - how are you feeling?

OzCalling - congrats on being PUPO.  I did not realise that you are actually in Oz!  How is the weather there in Sydney?

Bina K - I am so so sorry to read your news.  I know you must be feeling so low.  Thinking of you and hoping all the very best for the future.

Mrs F - How many days now until OTD?

Pritamin - how are you doing?

BusyBee -do you have a date for your natural FET

Dunders - how are you feeling?  

Mountain - do you have any scans before transfer?

Bunny - how are things?

IzzyQ - wow -  a heartbeat - you give me hope!  When is your next scan?

hopefully I haven't missed anyone.  I have no news except that I am feeling a bit better with paracetamol and lots of water - thanks for the hints ladies.  Scan next Wednesday!

TTFN!

BS xx


----------



## KLO30

Welcome Anna. My OTD is also on Sunday, and like you I feel like I'm getting those pre AF pains. But like the ladies have said could just be progesterone or even better signs of pregnancy  (that's what I'm really hoping). Hang in there, not long now!

BrightSpark, I'm doing OK. I actually went for accupuncture yesterday and I was given these small stickers with some kind of seed and it was stuck to my inner ear. I was told it helps with anxiety. I found it quite bizarre at the time, but strangely enough it's really helped to calm me down!


----------



## Anna06

Pritamin and Brightspark99 - Thank you for the reassurance and good wishes.  Hearing what you say does help me feel more positive.  Only one day until I can test, will just be good to get to otd as last time I bled early after an fet and didn't have any hope left on the day.

KL030 - Thank you and good luck for tomorrow! I will keep my fingers crossed for us both.  Hopefully as you say, the signs are actually positive.  The wait is so hard! I did acupuncture for a while pre-ivf but didn't get much from it personally, but perhaps during the wait and things it is good for relaxing.  Different things work for different people, it is something I might consider again if I need to go through it all again.

Keeley - Just noticed that we are both being treated in the same clinic! I hope things go well for you.

Trying to think of ways to keep busy until tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.F

Anna and KLO30, FX for both of you tomorrow!
OzCalling, congrats on being PUPO! How are you feeling?     for you!
Bright Spark, OTD is June 10th if I don't POAS earlier....

I went to the drug store today and thought about buying a home pregnancy test. I stayed there, stared on the boxes and was about to burst into tears thinking I so want to see a positive and am scared to see the opposite... Darn IVF... It's such a roller coaster. Thanks God I had other things to do, today being the 2nd Bday of my DD. I have an appointment with my accupuncturist on Thursday next week and I think he might be able to tell if it's worked or not. The last time he told me he had studied with a chinese doctor, gynecoligist, and she was so exceptionally good, she could tell whether a woman is pregnant, when she had conceived and what is the sex of the baby by just reading her pulse! Guess whether I wished she was there at that point! I so wish there was a portable ultrasound so we could check what's going on in there...  

Sorry if I'm missing someone. I'm so exhausted...


----------



## OzCalling

KLO and Anna, sending positive vibes your way from over in Sydney!!!


----------



## bunny73

Afternoon all.


Klo & Anna - thinking of you both    


Mrs f - happy birthday to dd   . When is your otd? Good luck   . Will be intrigued to see what your acupuncturist says, fingers crossed he gets good vibes.


Brightspark - all OK here thank you. Had scan on Friday & lining was 9mm. I stop taking the suprecur on Tuesday and start the prontogest (not looking forward to that!) ET will be on the 13th - eeeekkk!! 
How are you?


Oz - congrats on being pupo    how's the 2ww treating you so far?


Pritamin, Keeley, bina & awaiting baby dundars - how are you all??


Ladies do you know much about vitamin D & fertility? Blood test prior to treatment showed my vitamin d levels were very low and so clinic put me on a higher dose and said they wanted blood test repeated after 6 weeks to check it! Gp now won't repeat the test because apparently the lab won't process the results unless repeated after 6 months    so spoke to clinic who haven't got back to me!! Et is only a week and a half away so its unlikely the test is going to get repeated! If my levels are low is it going to effect my chances??


Bunny xx


----------



## Mrs.F

I think I'm done. Day 9 the stick showed BFN


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Hi Ladies

I am doing better than i thought i would be thank you...I explained to clinic when they rang for my result on sunday that i had had such bad bleeding and pains and pretty much described the whole 2ww to her and she said it does sound like it implanted around day5 and miscarried day10/11 whichis what i thought too.  Because I am on a completely natural FET i can go again straight away!!! which i did not know, so i start my home ovulation tests every day from Thursday. I ovulated day14 last time so if im the same this time ET will be 19th June. here we go again!!!...

MRS.F  -  whens your OTD...its not over until that date.

Anna - Welcome and how did you get on with OTD

KLO - sending you lots of baby dust!!!...how did you get on with OTD!??

OzCalling - congrats on PUPO and good luck!!!...whens your OTD?

xx


----------



## Anna06

Thanks ozcalling and bunny73!

Thanks also MrsF - as awaiting baby Dunders said it could be too early to tell.  Hang in there.  Wishing you all the best.

Good luck with this cycle awaiting baby Dunders.  Fingers crossed.  Great that you could start again so soon!

I got a BFP yesterday on my otd.  Still in shock to be honest!  Clinic said to test again in a week so keeping my fingers and toes crossed...

Thanks for the support and sending you all good vibes! X


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Anna - Huge congratulations hun!!!


----------



## Pritamin

MrsF - I think it might be early to tell. What did you have put back?

Dunders - that is amazing you can go again so soon, waiting around is the worst part.

Anna - congrats on you BFP  

Bunny - my nutritionist told me that low vitamin D levels can affect egg quality. Can you not tell you GP that you're happy to pay for the test? it's not too expensive, i think it's around £30 or something. Some GPS are so ignorant and horrible. They don't care at all.


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

MRS.F - how many days old is the embryo you had transferred??

Pritamin - I know im soooo glad im not having to wait i hate the waiting...Im excited for this round which is unusual for me as i usually just dread the whole thing. i think im just looking forward to being pupo again


----------



## keeleyf19

Hi Bunny and everybody else of course!

I'm ok thank you just (im)patiently counting down the days until I can start the Buserelin injections. It still amazes me just how much more straightforward a FET is compared to a fresh cycle. I'm in a much better frame of mind this time round. Anna HUGE congratulations on your BFP this gives me hope even more so because we are having treatment at the same clinic  

How is everybody doing? Big hugs to those of you that need it at the moment  

Lots of love Keeley xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Anna - congratulations!   for a steady heartbeat on the next scan!

I had three 5-day blastocysts transferred. It was a natural FET. Blasts from 2014. It should have shown if it was a positive. I have no illusions anymore. Not after the 7th cycle. OTD is June10th and I will wait and see until then. Although my heart broke this morning.


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

MRS.F sending you lots of luck and baby dust


----------



## bunny73

Awaiting baby dundars - glad to hear your doing OK and fab news that you can go again straight away, lovely that your excited about being pupo again    crazy that you'll have had 2 et's in the time that we have all had our 1 cycle - go girl    xx


Anna - BIG congrats on your bfp   


Mrs f - you still have 5 days until otd, your result could change, its never easy seeing a negative test but I don't think you should give up hope yet. What day past transfer was it when you tested? Good luck hun xx


Pritamin - thank you for the info. Have seen gp today and she's given me a blood test form, but she's still not sure if the lab will process them. I've also spoken to the clinic and they said it won't effect the result of treatment, but if I get pregnant I'll defo need it checked. I guess as this is a fet I don't need to worry about egg quality, but if we need another full cycle its something I'll need to sort out!
Anyway how are you doing?


Keeley - your right fet is much easier, I'm dreading having to do a full cycle if its necessary   . When will you have transfer?


Xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Bunny - yeah it is crazy having treatment back to back feels strange but good strange  to think ET will be in the next weeks and only just had OTD on Sunday it's madness really but it's got to be done and I hate the waiting around between.

Just booked in for acupuncture as my friend has it before her ET and it worked for her so who knows it might work for me xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Everyone

Not much to report here. I have had some spotting and had a big panic.  Then it stopped by the time the clinic came back to me.  Still got ym scan on Wednesday then hopefully booked in next week I guess.  How are we all doing?

Dunders - you are so brave getting right back in there.  I so so hope it works for you this time.

Bunny - ET next week too - so exciting!  Good luck with bloods xx

Mrs F - so sorry about the result but hang on in there - maybe it could be too early.

Keeley - I know what you mean about the difference.  So few appointments, no egg collection.  If only it was like this all the time!

Hi Pritamin - hope all is ok

Anna - woo hoo!  

KLO - how are you feeling?

Oz - same question to you?

Anyone I have missed?  Hope you're all ok.  I will probably check in later this week to see how you are all doing.  Baby dust to all x


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Please can I join your thread?  I'm about to have a natural FET and will be having the transfer next weekend! 

I wonder if someone could help me as I'm a bit confused about Cyclogest.  I asked for progesterone support for piece of mind and was prescribed it.  I was told to start it on the evening of the positive ovulation test but this seems early.  Does anyone else have any experience - when were you told to start it for FET?  Any help appreciated!

Congratulations to those ladies with BFPs and best wishes to everyone else on this cycle! xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies - sorry for being awol! 

Dunders - sorry about your bfn but glad to see you're having another go so soon. You'll be pupo again in no time.   Im a big fan of acupuncture. So ouchy but feel awesome afterwards   x

Shooting star - hi there. I guess that they are assuming you will ovulate within a few hours of having your positive opk. When do you think you normally ovulate? If you think its day after then maybe call to ask if you should start the following night. Good luck with your cycle x

Mrs F -    Xxx

How are all our pupo ladies? 

Anna - yay! Lovely news  

Baby dust to everyone else  

Afm - on day 8 of progynova and have lining scan on wednesday so all being well will get my transfer date. Work is nuts busy which is typical when i want to chill! At least it is keeping me preoccupied. X


----------



## OzCalling

Mrs F - so sorry the test is negative, like the other say you need to hang on in there until OTD but I totally get how hard it is     


Anna - Huge congratulations!!! Wonderful news, I'm sure it won't kick in for a while and you probably feel like it's all a dream. But believe it, and enjoy every minute of it    


Shooting Star - Welcome! Every clinic is different, but with mine you start progesterone 5-6 days before your transfer. So if you're transfer is this coming weekend that would make sense to me. Either way there is apparently no such thing as too much progesterone so better to start early than late! Best of luck   


Dunders - great news you are set to go again, I think that helps so much as it's the limbo waiting for the next step I find the hardest. I'm    next time is your time 


Bunny - I don't know about evidence of Vitamin D and getting pregnant but I'm sure if it was a deal breaker they would cancel the cycle. Just do everything you can to supplement the extra dose you're on such as vitamin D rich foods and getting outside in the middle of the day every day and your levels will rise   


AFM - 4dp5dt and doing OK so far. Trying to keep busy although I'm working from home today so the call of google will be strong and I may not be as productive as I should be! No symptoms aside from what I know full well to be progesterone with mild cramps etc. I am also so short tempered this cycle!!! It takes very little to make me furious and frustrated and I'm normally very calm and patient. Well, patient in nearly every circumstance except waiting for OTD    I hate the 2 week wait!


----------



## bunny73

Dundars - good luck with the acupuncture, I've never tried it so let me know how it goes   . We might end up being on part of the 2ww together    


Brightspark - good luck for scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on xx


Shooting star - welcome    I think we will be on the 2ww together as I'm having et next Tuesday    what day is yours? I'm starting my progesterone tomorrow - but I'm doing injections not cyclogest. Good luck with your cycle x


Shiny happy girl - good luck for scan tomorrow    hope your getting some relaxing time around work xx


Oz - I've been on the supplement for 6 weeks now and have managed to get quite a lot of sun so I'm hoping I'm no longer deficient. No chance of getting any sun here at the moment though as it hasn't stopped raining   !! 
When is your otd?? Good luck for staying away from google   


AFM - last suprecur jab tonight and then on to the dreaded prontogest tomorrow!!


----------



## shootingstar777

Thank you so much for your replies and welcomes Shiny happy girl, OzCalling and bunny73!  I'm less concerned now about taking the Cyclogest so early.  I had my positive ovulation test yesterday and so will start the Cyclogest tonight (one day later).  I was so worried in case it would stop ovulation in its tracks even after the LH surge starting.  But as the Cyclogest is only for my piece of mind, I'm not too worried about it being a day late.

Shiny happy girl - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!  I hope you get your transfer date and everything is OK.

OzCalling - The 2WW is so hard, especially with Google close at hand!  Stick with it!  Wishing you luck for the rest of the wait and OTD.

bunny73 - We will be on a similar timeline with our 2WWs!  I am having transfer this coming Sunday.  Good luck with the injections tomorrow.

AFM - Gearing up for FET on Sunday.  I have decided to eat brazil nuts to help prepare the lining for the next week or so!  Other than that, just drinking plenty of water and avoiding all the usual things.  Excited to be having my transfer soon!

xx


----------



## Londongirl1984

Hi all! Hope you don't mind me joining. I had ET last Thursday (two 5 day blasts) and so am currently on day 5. Going crazy symptom spotting - I just can't seem to stay off google. Ordered pregnancy tests online to stop me testing early but good old Amazon got them to me super quick so I'm currently staring at them wondering whether to test tomorrow (6dp5dt)....

Any advice to hold off would be much appreciated although reason seems to go out of the window at the moment!  

Hope you all all doing well at your various stages


----------



## Londongirl1984

Also - anyone else getting a funny tummy from the progesterone? I'm on cyclogest and Lubion and (sorry if TMI) but my tummy gets a bit funny. Definitely not having the common symptom of constipation!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

London girl - welcome!  im a serial tester so have no words of advice  
Progesterone can do funny things to us - havent experienced that one though   good luck when you finally test! When is your otd?

Shooting star - sunday will be here in no time! I also have some brazil nuts in the cupboard  

Oz - step away from google! I did nothing but google during my last two tww. Its like an uncontrollable urge. I just keep looking to i find what i want to see though  

Bunny - is that a progesterone injection? 

Hi to everyone else. X


----------



## KLO30

Hi ladies, 

Sorry for delay in responding, I got my result on Sunday and then had a holiday booked for the monday. Well and truly needed as i got another BFN :-(. That was the last of NHS funded cycles. I was really upset but I had a feeling it wouldn't work out because of the pains I was getting before hand I could feel AF coming. Back to the drawing board for me and need to start to look for a private clinic. Has anyone  got any recommendations for a London clinic? I have heard argc are amazing but really expensive. The next one is probably going to be the only one I can afford for the time being so really want to try and get this right so any advice would be great!

Anna- huge congratulations! All the best for your pregnancy! 

Awaiting baby, so happy that you have dealt with it well and are going to start your next cycle soon! Xx


----------



## Londongirl1984

So sorry to hear that Klo. I've heard the Lister is really good - think they may be cheaper than ARGC.

Xxx


----------



## Londongirl1984

Can I also ask how you noticed the difference in AF pain compared to progesterone? I don't think I would feel period pain as I don't have a regular cycle and on a medicated FET, so I think everything I'm feeling is the progesterone. It's just all so confusing!


----------



## OzCalling

Londongirl - could be positive, I got a sudden weird bout of the runs when I was in 2ww and that cycle was bfp with our DD 

KLO - I'm so so sorry about your BFN, gutting  can't add anything on clinics as we're in Aus but through this forum I've heard lots of good things about both Lister and ARGC

AFM - serial POAS loon that I am, I've already tested the last 4 days but feel so naughty I haven't told anyone not even DH. I'm scared of believing anything and getting our hopes up as last time I had a miscarriage.  Test Sun was negative, but yesterday 4dp5dt was very very faint positive and today's was darker, clearly visible even in poor light (I did it half asleep at 3am as I had to catch a flight for work!). Praying, hoping and crossing everything that this is a sticky positive for me....


----------



## Londongirl1984

Oooh fingers crossed for you Oz!!! You are one day behind me - I held out so far but think I'm going to do a test tomorrow just to see.

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.F

OZcalling - FX for you and the LO! So happy for you!

afm - I POAS this morning again, and there it was - an angry single line on the test. It's over. We might do another cycle. I don't want to blame it on the age, but I really started losing hope.

I'll be praying for all of you ladies! Thank you for your support!


----------



## OzCalling

So sorry Mrs F, sending big hugs. Enjoy the wine for now and hopefully you can plan next steps very soon. Wish you all the luck xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Oz, you're such a dear   Thank you!


----------



## Pritamin

KLO / MrsF - I'm really sorry it hasn't worked. Step back, regroup and then try again. 
KLO, Argc are really good even though I didn't succeed with them but we did natural / low dose cycle which they haven't been doing long. I would go back to them once the NHS funded cycles run out (hopefully it won't be needed) but my DH isn't a huge fan of them. He can't get over the fact that their facilities are really run down, their communication and customer service prior to cycle is not the best and (and I quote) their porn is sh.t 
Apparently they only had a few very old magazines in that little hole where they had to give sample. Priorities...


----------



## shootingstar777

Welcome Londongirl1984!  Congratulations on your transfer.  It's so hard not to Google every little thing.  But everything is sounding good.  I have a little boy from my fresh cycle of IVF, and in the days after ET, I also experienced your tummy symptom.  Wishing you lots of luck for test day!

Shiny happy girl - I love brazil nuts, which helps as they are supposed to be so good to have for the lining!

KLO30 - I am so sorry to hear your news.  Wishing you the very best for your next steps.  I have heard excellent stories about ARGC success rates too, but like you, have also heard they are expensive.

OzCalling - Wow, congratulations on your early positive.  I am keeping everything crossed for you that it sticks.  I also got a positive on 4DP5DT with my fresh IVF - I was amazed it was positive so early.  So very faint that early though!

Mrs.F - So sorry to read your news.  Wishing you the very best for your next steps.

Pritamin - LOL at your DH for his reasons for not liking the clinic.

Thinking about everyone and sending you lots of positive thoughts!

AFM - One day closer to transfer day, four days to go!  Anyone else having transfer on the same day (Sunday)?


----------



## IzzyQ

OzCalling - exciting POAS! Goood luck over the next few days
Mrs F - i didn't get my BFP until 11dp5dfet and even then not on a POAS only on a Beta so hang on  in there!
Klo - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN, that's really sad news. I hope your holiday will give you time you the time to be sad and then recover your spirit. Re clinics - I was very wary of being pressured into spending more money than necessary and so asked my private GP for his recommendation, he referred me to a private gynaecologist called Mr Lower who has fertility patients among others (and specialises in fibroid surgery). He gave me a really personalised service, is very open and clear about what treatments have evidence-based results, doesn't push anything and was great at allowing me to build myself up to IVF and FET after having tried all other (cheaper)  options first, including natural IVF. He used to arrange the transfers through CARE who have been great, but has recently changed to IVI, a brand new clinic on Harley Street with all the latest equipment so it will keep your DH happy! I believe they're the largest IVF company worldwide and have only recently moved into the UK market - I have no personal experience with them. However Mr Lower is great, and I have been really grateful for the personalised service


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Everyone

I have to go out shortly if I am going to get to vote today AND sort everything out at work so sorry this is brief.

Mrs F and KLO30 - I am so so sorry.   I hope you get your BFP really soon.

Quick update from me: scan was fine and transfer is next Wednesday.  I start progesterone today.  I need to call the clinic to check on thawing.  God I will be a nervous wreck like transfer day last time.

Congrats to everyone with a BFP.  

Sorry for lack of more personals.  Love to you all x


----------



## bunny73

Hi all.


Haven't got long as off to work!


London girl - welcome and congrats on being pupo    good luck for otd   
I'm with you on the bad tummy   


Shiny happy girl - yes the prontogest is a progesterone injection - first one last night!


Klo & mrsF - sorry to hear of your bfn, definitely take some time for yourselves and then hopefully you'll be able to put a future plan in place. Sending you lots of love & luck xx


Shooting star - eeekk not long until your pupo - exciting    good luck xx


Oz - lovely news, keep us posted on your next test    xx


Brightspark - great news that scan was OK, we will be 2ww buddies    there will be a few of us xx


Hi Izzy & pritamin - how are you both? 


AFM - first bum jab last night was actually ok, dh apologised before stabbing me    hadca bit of a wobble just before he did it but then all OK xx


Have a good day all and sorry if I missed anyone xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

hi ladies....wow alot to catch up on!!

MRS.F - so so sorry for your news  ....try stay hopeful for another round.

KLO - so sorry to hear your news too   what happens next for you

Welcome LONDONGIRL

Shiney happy girl - I have brazil nuts too, i have 3 a day for 5 days from ET. I also have a glass of pomegranate juice for 5days and i get a large pineapple cut it into 5 and have a piece each day including the core. it worked for me this time but unfortunately miscarried. 

shooting star - GOOD LUCk for ET SUNDAY!

BrightSpark - Good luck for ET Wed!

OZcalling - NO GOOGLE!! stay away...i search every symptom until google tells me im pregnant with twins i just keep going til tells me what i want to hear    exciting you have faint bfp already!!! whens your OTD?

bunny - they cant fit me in for acupuncture in time for my transfer so trying some where else but if i cant get in im not too worried. Whens you transfer??

AFM - started my home ovulation tests today - need my surge to miss sunday and monday so ET doesnt fall on a weekend cos they wont do FET on sat or sunday for some reason!!!

xx


----------



## OzCalling

Thanks for all the positive vibes girls! 


Londongirl - did you do a test or did you manage to resist temptation? 


Shootingstar - not much longer to wait for transfer, exciting! Are you working next week or taking any time off? I never take time off but then I have a desk job so although stressful at times it's not physically hard. 


Brightspark - hooray for transfer booked in for next Wednesday! Hope you have some nice plans over the weekend to help the time pass a bit quicker.... 


Bunny - I've never had the progesterone injections but they sound hard core, well done both of you for building up the courage, I think my DH would pass out   


Dunders - how weird they don't do transfers on the weekend    women's cycles hardly fit into a 9 to 5 schedule, fingers crossed your body does though! Must feel good to be doing something, you're another step closer to your BFP    


KLO and Mrs F -    


AFM - tests still showing positive, was a bit disappointed that today's test isn't that noticeably darker/stronger than yesterday's. Trying to keep fear of chemical pg at bay and just take it one day at a time. I might try a test in the evening as I remember my hcg was always higher later in the day with DD. Very nervous that my body will throw this pregnancy away like it did last time, think it will be an anxious wait over the weekend. But luckily it's a long weekend in Sydney and I have my blood test first thing Tuesday morning so will just try and stay busy.


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Oz - They do ET  at the weekend but for some reason won't do FET!!so I can surge tomorrow but not Sunday or Monday so if doesn't happen in the morning it needs to be atleast wed!!! 🙏🏻 

Good luck for your darker positive line 🍀


----------



## OzCalling

So I'm really really scared this is a chemical pregnancy, the lines on the tests are not getting darker like they should be   


Today's test with FMU was no darker than yesterday's, only marginally darker than the day before that. SOOOOOO worried, especially as I had a miscarriage last time. I'm so confused, how can everything have gone so well with DD and then 2 cycles back to back that may not be viable, when they're from the same batch of embryos and this time they've been PGD tested


Has my body forgotten how to do this? I got my thyroid checked and everything before the cycle, and all was fine. 


I know there's still hope that everything is OK and we have a slow starter, but it's hard to hold onto that given my last cycle and the fact that with DD and with the miscarriage, the FRER test lines got darker every day. 


I'm so lost. But we're going away for a long weekend and I've decided to leave the HPTs at home as they are not doing my sanity any good. Keep your fingers crossed for me girls. OTD on Tuesday


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

You still have 4/5days left til OTD...so much can change in that time Hun xx try relax and think as positive as possible xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone!

BrightSpark99 - Great news that you are transferring on Wednesday!  I am just the same - I am also going to be a nervous wreck this coming Sunday morning when the embryologist calls about the defrosting.  I was busy at work last time, so I had something to take my mind off it a bit, but it is all I will think about this time.

bunny73 - Only two more 'sleeps' until my FET.  It is exciting!  Thanks for the well wishes.  LOL at your first bum jab.  Glad it went well, it will get easier!

Awaiting Baby Dunders - Thank you for the well wishes!  Great that you have started on ovulation tests.  How strange that the clinic won't do FETs on a weekend.  What happens if you surge on the wrong day, do they just transfer on a Friday or a Monday?  Good luck and I hope the positive result comes on an easy day for you.

OzCalling - I'm not taking any time off work after FET.  I'm the same, I work in an office and although it can be stressful, it's not physically demanding.  It's so hard when you get an early positive, not to keep testing.  Believe it or not, I have actually kept photos of all of my cheap internet test sticks from my first pregnancy.  The intensity of the lines are more or less the same each day for the early days, and only get visibly darker from about 13DP5DT.  So try not to worry (I know it's hard, I had a chemical pregnancy too two months ago), but remember that it's still early to get dark results.  Hugs to you xx

AFM - I'm nervously excited about Sunday (FET day).  I hope the embryo they defrost survives and will be waiting on tenterhooks until I get the call.

Sending lots of positivity to everyone else xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

No they won't do frozen transfer on a sat or sun for some reason so if I surge Sunday or Monday it will be cancelled xx so needs to be tomorrow or Tuesday onwards FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi All 

Thank you for your good wishes.

Dunders - I can't have a weekend FET either.  It's because if the clinic only opens half a day there is insufficient defrosting time.

ShootingStar - VERY BEST OF LUCK FOR SUNDAY!  Here's to thoughts of happy defrosted embryos finally coming home for 9 months.

OzCalling - I have everything crossed for you.  It's early days and I know that pregnancy tests are not wholly accurate.  Hang in there sweetie.

Bunny - are you on Gestone? 

Pritamin - in all honestly I know what you mean about DH not liking clinic.  The first one where we had tests scarred mine for life.  We went private instead because of it.  No joke.

LondonGirl = how you doing?

ShinyHappyGirl - how are you?

AFM just waiting till Wednesday. GP appointment for the next morning to get signed off    Screw it.  Why should I let work ruin my chances?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies - looks like we have lots of transfers coming up!

Oz - really hope its not a CP. i remember with my daughter it took days for the line to darken using frers so try not to worry. 

Brightspark - i am good thanks. Glad you decided what to do about work. How long are you hoping to be off for? Are you feeling more relaxed now?  I have my et on friday so start cyclogest tomorrow. 

Bunny - how are the jags going? So glad cyclogest works for me!

Awaiting baby - stocked up on brazil nuts and have a fresh pineapple in the fridge! I remember doing that for my fresh cycle too   any lh surge yet?

Shooting star - the calls are always so nerve racking!! Fx all is well and good luck for your transfer. X

AFM - i have ET on Friday 16th. Just reading studies and stats online and freaking myself out though. Why do we do this to ourselves?!?!! I need to put my iPad down! X


----------



## bunny73

Dundars - my transfer is Tuesday, clinic rung yesterday to say they will get the embryos out Monday afternoon and call Tuesday morning to say how they are doing and what time et will be. 
Good luck for ovulation falling at the right time xx


Oz - hope your having a lovely weekend away    and have managed to get some chill time. Still a few days until otd so try not to worry (easier said than done I know   ) got everything crossed for you    xx


Shooting star - good luck for et, will be thinking of you and hope all goes well    will look forward to hearing your pupo    xx


Brightspark - I'm on prontogest! Glad to hear you've decided to take some time off work - enjoy    eeeeek for Wednesday xxx


Shiny happy girl - jabs going OK thank you, I alternate sides each day, but bum is tender and lumpy   !! To be honest I'm glad to not be using the pessaries, they gave me such bad tummy aches and on several of my cycles I bled before otd! I've still been getting upset tummy from the meds to be honest but I think they upset my IBS!!
Good luck for et on Friday    lots of us this week joining the 2ww madness!!


Xx Bunny xX


----------



## OzCalling

Thanks girls for the words of encouragement, shootingstar and shiny happy that does make me feel a bit better that your tests took a while to get darker. I suppose I'm comparing everything to the pg with my DD when I know each one is different. Holding on to hope and it's been a very good thing not having the pee sticks on hand! Hopefully this time I learn my lesson, although I'm sure I'll test soon as we get back so I can prepare myself for OTD...

Good luck to those getting transfers today!


----------



## Anna06

Hi everyone,

Sorry for not getting back to you all sooner and seeing how you are all doing! Hope everyone is ok!  Thank you for the good wishes.  

London girl 1984: yes I had a very dodgy tummy on and off with the progesterone and still do a bit.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  How is everything going?

Brightspark99: good luck with the transfer.  So close now! 

Shootingstar777: keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Have you had the transfer now?

KLO30:  I am so sorry to hear about the BFN.  Take some time to yourself and look after yourself.  Good luck with finding a private clinic.  Have you got any good leads? I'm in Norfolk so can't recommend any I'm afraid but it sounds like you are getting good advice.

Shinyhappygirl:  it's good to keep busy I agree.  My work is quiet at this time of year which didn't help during the 2ww.  I hope everything continues to progress well, it'll be time for the et in no time! 

MrsF:  So very sorry to hear that you weren't successful this time.  I hope that you can take some 'you time' and then fingers crossed for next time.  I will be hoping for you.

Awaitingbabydundars: that's great that you can get cracking again straight away.  Hope your surge happens at the right time, fingers crossed! Hope the acupuncture is helpful too.

Bunny73: the injections sound painful but I hope they are going ok! Good luck and I hope all continues as planned.

Ozcalling: keeping my fingers very tightly crossed for you!! Sounds very promising!! 


Keeley: how are you getting on? I have been thinking of you and hoping all is well.


I did another test today a week after my 1st one as instructed by my clinic which was another definite positive! I still can't quite believe it and am constantly scared that it is going to turn out to be a chemical pregnancy.  Trying to relax but not finding it easy.  I have been TTC for 5 years almost and this is my first BFP so I've no idea how my body will cope and what the likelihood of miscarriage is.  Trying to be excited but also trying not to get too excited in case if that makes sense!

Thinking of you all.  I hope I haven't missed anyone and sending everyone good wishes and keeping my fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## BrightSpark99

Anna - That is great news. I bet it is heard to relax - I would be the same.  Take care of you and keep us updated.  You give me hope.

Bunny - what is prontogest like?  I am on lubion and it is stingy and bruisy but got told the old gestone was evil so if it does the job I will do anything!!

ShinyHappyGirl - I know what you mean about stats.  I am asking for 2 weeks off but depends on what GP says.

ShootingStar - HOW HAS IT GONE?  Was thinking of you today.

x


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi Everyone,

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your thoughts and wishes!  FET done today, and they transferred a single, 4BB embryo.  All went very smoothly!  I'm now PUPO - fingers crossed that this works  

Awaiting Baby Dunders - Any sign of your surge?  I hope that if you haven't had it already, that it holds off until Tuesday for you.

BrightSpark99 - It looks like we will be only 3 days apart if you have your transfer on Wednesday!  Very best of luck to you.  You're right to put this first and before work.  Thanks so much for the thoughts too! 

Shiny happy girl - You're very close to BrightSpark99 and I for transfer - we will all be on the 2WW together!  Very best of luck for Friday.

bunny73 - Very best of luck for Tuesday!  You will be on the 2WW with Brightspark, Shiny happy girl and I!  We are all so close together!

OzCalling - How are you feeling?  Sending you lots of positive thoughts for OTD.  It's such a stressful time but good to hear you are getting a break from POAS 

Anna06 - Fantastic news about your BPF!  Huge congratulations!  Do you know when your scan will be?

AFM - Now I have to wait.  OTD is 22nd June.  That is going to be a very big week for many of us - OTDs one after the other!  I'm trying to relax and be positive about this FET.

Sending everyone lots of positive thoughts! xx


----------



## sllyrbbt

Hi everyone!

Shootingstar777 - Fingers crossed for you! Waiting is the hardest part. My 2 week wait is up on Monday but I gave in and tested early. We did FET  and had 2 grade A embies transferred. Baby dust to all!


----------



## keeleyf19

He Anna,

That's fabulous news and just the happy post I needed to see as I sit here crying! We had our 4 year old Nephew last night and I always get upset when he leaves. Spending time with him and knowing that it's our responsibility to protect him and keep him safe when he stays overnight proves to me that I have no other vocation in life other than to be a Mummy. I'm absolutely petrified this isn't going to work again and I'm scared that I'm going to return to that dark place I did at the end of January this year when we found out our first round failed. I just wish there was somebody out there who could tell me either way if we will ever get our dream of becoming parents so at least I could prepare myself rather than letting it consume me. 

I'm still counting down the days ( a week on Tuesday) until I start the Buserelin injections again!

I apologise in advance to anybody reading this if it brings you down, I'm just having a "wobble"

Lots of love to you all.

Keeley xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Keeley - sorry that your first cycle didnt give you a bfp. It looks like you had a great cycle though seeing that you got all those frosties so try to be positive.  The way i see it is that as it didnt work last time, statistically it's more likely to work this time  

Hope the next week passes quickly so that you can get started and good luck for your cycle x


----------



## bunny73

Anna - fab news    keep us posted with how your getting on, especially when you get a scan date    eeekk so lovely xx


Brightspark - the prontogest is quite thick and you have to warm it up in your hand (or bra   ) before using! Dh does them for me, big needles, stingy, and get bruises & lumps! Expensive compared to the cyclogest too!! How is the lubion?


Shooting star - congrats on being pupo    glad et went smoothly. Thank you for the good luck for Tuesday - I'm feeling super nervous!! Nice to know a few of us will be surviving the 2ww together    xx


Sllyrrbt - your otd is tomorrow? But you've already tested? What was your result? Hope your well xx


Keeley -    for you. Please don't apologise, that's what we are here for, so we can all support each other. I hope the next week goes quick for you, so you can get started. Lots of love xx


Oz - hope your OK, keep us posted, is otd Tuesday? Xx


AFM - tonights injection was not very nice!! I've just got tomorrow to go and I'm nervous, feel consumed by it all and my emotions are all over the place! This is even before et   !! Anyway I've had a lovely weekend, hope you all have too    xx


----------



## sllyrbbt

Bunny73 - yes I have no self control! I tested with 3 pregnancy sticks which all showed positive. I had my first beta draw at7dpt which was 174. My second beta test will be done tomorrow. Very excited but guarded. Still in early stages.


----------



## bunny73

Sllyrbbt -    at your post about having no self control! Big congratulations on your bfp    wonderful news. How many dpt did you first test? When will you get result of tomorrow's beta? Fingers crossed here that all goes well for you xx


----------



## sllyrbbt

Bunny73 - I waited 7 days and did my first beta. The last time we did ivf at Reprofit, I only waited 4 days and got a positive dark pregnancy test. I will go in on Monday to do another blood test to make sure the levels are rising. Usually get results the next day. I'm a bit worried it might be twins but we won't know that until ultrasound I guess.


----------



## KLO30

Thanks for the advice ladies. 

Awaiting baby dunders- we have a follow up appointment with guys hopital in a few weeks, but we won't be having our first private cycle with them. Still on holiday at the moment (it's our honeymoon) but have arranged to go to a few open days when we are back and hopefully pick the clinic we want to try again with. The only clinic that doesnt have an open day is argc. Id like to start again as soon as possible but have read that most clinics advise you wait until you have had two periods first so I'm guessing we are looking at August now.

It's nice to be away but there are so many cute kids and babies with their parents playing with them in the pool, and all I keep thinking is how much I want that.. hopefully soon . 

Good luck to all of you that are cycling at the moment or that are PUPO xx


----------



## keeleyf19

Morning ladies,

I just wanted to say thank you for your support yesterday after my "wobble" I'm feeling a bit brighter today and had a call earlier confirming that the drugs for our FET will be delivered this Saturday. One week tomorrow until I start the Buserelin injections, will also be receiving the Progynova tables and the Cyclogest pessaries.

Love Keeley xx


----------



## bunny73

Sllyrbbt - good luck with beta today - keep us posted with the results    are you thinking it might be twins because your level is high? I really don't know about beta results as have never had mine done! You'll have to explain to me xx


Klo - hope your having an amazing honeymoon    xx keep us posted with how your open days go xx


Keeley - Glad your feeling brighter today    wobbles on this crazy journey are to be expected! Good luck for starting    xx


AFM - thinking of our embies coming out the freezer this afternoon, hoping they are OK xx


----------



## sllyrbbt

Bunny73 - I guess the beta levels don't mean a lot other than, are they doubling and increasing. Im having really bad morning sickness already. There's always the chance of twins when you have 2 put in. Time will tell. I'll keep you in the loop when I get my result!


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Hi ladies so i surged today so treatment cancelled as transfer would be Sunday xx I am going to ring on next af to try again 

On my phone so will reply properly tomorrow xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dunders - sorry to hear that.  How annoying for you.  Hope you're not too disappointed and its a quick few weeks. X


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

sllyrbbt - Thanks for the wishes!  Great news about your early BFP - congratulations!  Wishing you lots of luck for test day   How many days old were your two embryos at transfer?  Good luck for your second hCG result!

keeleyf19 - So sorry to hear you were feeling low.  This journey really is a rollercoaster, and extremely stressful.  Glad to hear you are feeling brighter today and that you will have all your IVF drugs soon.

bunny73 - Not long to go now until you are also PUPO!  I will be thinking of you tomorrow on your FET day!  I hope all good news so far with your embryos?

KLO30 - I hope you are having a lovely honeymoon!  I'm not sure of this, so best check it out, but it could be that the two month thing is to show you are ovulating.  My clinic wanted me to have two clear cycles showing a positive ovulation test at each before letting me do a natural FET.  If you do ovulation tests for this cycle and next cycle, it may help to reduce the waiting time?  Again, I'm not sure of this and it may have just been the procedures my clinic follow.  Wishing you lots of luck for choosing a new clinic and enjoy the rest of your holiday!

Awaiting Baby Dunders - I am so sorry to hear your surge came today and that the treatment has been cancelled.  That's really disappointing.  Thinking about you xx

Shiny happy girl - How are you feeling?  FET only four days away!

AFM - 1DP5DT today.  Not feeling anything going on yet, apart from perhaps some extremely mild 'electrical impulse' type sensations that I've felt before around implantation time - very hard to describe.  But they could be (and probably are) just after effects of the transfer procedure itself.  I like to think it's implantation though.  Positive thinking!

Sending lots of positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## sllyrbbt

Shootingstar777 - Thank you so much! We are excited! The embryos  were 5 days old and highest grade. I think one was hatched but can't remember. The transfer was easy and quick. This whole process has been really good. Finding this forum was a life saver and has helped me so much. I will find out my beta numbers tomorrow.


----------



## OzCalling

Sllyrbbt - oooh, exciting! Huge congratulations on your   


Shootingstar - congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww is kind to you, do you have lots of plans to keep you busy? I suppose with a LO you're always busy    


Bunny - sending      for a great transfer and that your embies thawed well and are raring to go find a good spot to settle in 


Keeley - glad you are feeling a little better, but we've all had days like that... I call them my 'low and slow' days. This journey tests you at every level, but I am sure you will become a mummy. I've been on these boards for almost 10 years off and on and I haven't met anyone that hasn't become a parent, so have faith   


Dunders - how annoying about the surge, hope you're not too disappointed. Maybe plan some nice things to do to help pass the waiting?   


KLO - so hard when you are waiting, babies seem to be everywhere! Hope you had a great honeymoon 


Shiny happy - countdown is definitely on! Not long to go now


AFM - it's officially a    for me girls    Feeling very, very happy! It was definitely a good idea to step away from the pee sticks over the weekend, but of course I tested soon as I got home and the test was twice as dark as Saturday's. My levels are a lot lower than they were with DD and with the miscarriage, but I have to try to stop comparing as every pregnancy is different. HCG is 153 and progesterone was nice and high at 100 so no more pessaries, yippee! Having more bloods done next week for reassurance and then first scan booked for 3 weeks. I'll still be very nervous until scan day, but for now I'm going to enjoy this moment


----------



## Anna06

Ozcalling and sllrbbt- massive congratulations on your BFP's that's great news.  Hope all continues to go well ☺

Awaiting baby Dunders - sorry about the surge timing. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long!

Keeley - I'm glad to hear you are feeling a bit better, those low days are horrid, and I know the feeling of finding it hard, good that everything is nearly ready to begin.  Keep me posted on how you are getting on as I will be thinking of you.

KLO - I know that feeling! But I hope you have had a fab honeymoon!

I am feeling very down today.  After the positive results I have started spotting red blood a little on wiping, it's not a lot but I have a bad feeling.  I haven't had experience of this stage before but it doesn't look good.

Hope everyone is ok and wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Hi Ladies
I have finally caught up on all the posts!!

Shinyhappygirl - yes im abit disappointed but nothing i can do so just going to focus on my fitness and drop the extra pounds i put on on 2ww   and try again on my next AF due end of June. Your FET tomorrow? good luck with it hun.

bunny - Hope all went ok with your transfer today!!  

Anna - Huge congrats on your first BFP!!! try stay calm and enjoy it xx

Shooting star - thank you and Congrats on being PUPO!!! ret up and keep us updated - lots of luck and baby dust for your 2ww   

sllyrbbt - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!   

KLO - yes I was told last time must be 2 periods between....hope you enjoy your honeymoon xx  

OzCalling - YEY congrats on your BFP   amazing news

hope ive not missed anyone!!!!

lots of love and baby dust to everyone needing it 

waiting game for me again until AF arrives end of the month xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

aww Anna dont panic hun it could be anything!!!...lots of ladies have spotting and bleeding all the way through pregnancy xx speak to your Dr/Clinic see what they say xx try rest and not stress too much (easier said than done i know)


----------



## OzCalling

Anna - big hugs to you, you must be v scared but honestly bleeding in early pg is so so common and most of the time it's fine. I know that it's hard to stay positive because blood is so scary with pg, but hang in there! Search the board for -Susan- she kindly pm'd me and went through quite heavy bleeding and her baby was born no problems! A gf of mine also bled the whole way through and is now on baby 3...

I know it doesn't always bode well, but without wanting to give you false hope it really can be fine. Can you ring your clinic and get bloods done?


----------



## Anna06

Thank you so much for your kind words of support.  Spoke to my clinic who were supportive and said that there are no guarantees obviously but as long as it remains light and not too painful then there's still hope, so I am trying to hold on to that.  It's just so hard....

They don't do blood tests at my clinic and didn't offer me anything so I have to wait for my scan in 3 weeks time.  It will feel like an eternity i think! X


----------



## sllyrbbt

Hello everyone! Just wanted to give an update for those waiting for my beta results. The 2nd beta is 334 so its definitely going up. My 1st one was 174. I have an appointment with my OB this Saturday. 

Hope all is well with everyone!5,


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Sllyrbbt - great news!   Really pleased to hear your beta is rising nicely.

Anna - sorry to hear about your spotting. Would the epu do anything sooner? 

Dunders - loving your PMA!    Transfer is on Friday. Yikes! Suddenly very close...

Oz - yay. That is awesome. Fx your beta keeps climbing. Hope you can relax a smidge more now. 

Shooting star - congrats on being pupo! Bring on the pineapple   Did it all go smoothly? Did you have one transferred? It is getting so close for me now. ARGH!! Suddenly nervous. Been mental busy at work so not had the time i would have liked to chill and visualise my lovely uterus  

Brightspark - good luck tomorrow! How are you feeling?

Bunny -any update on your frosties? Hope everything was ok. 

Keeley - glad to hear you are starting soon. Are you excited now?

Sorry if i missed anyone. 

AFM - 3 sleeps til transfer! Been super stressed at work so just hope i can rechannel my energy by Friday. Decided to book a last minute holiday for the tww so off on saturday. Figured i will do less if im away from home. That'll work with a toddler right??!


----------



## bunny73

Sllyrbbt - sickness already, those hormones are going strong then    hope your feeling OK hun, good news on your levels rising xx


Dundars - disappointed for you on hearing you had to cancel, but keeping my fingers crossed for your next go, roll on AF    xx


Shooting star - loving your positivity   .    that your embie is getting nicely smuggled in xx


Oz - Yay congrats on you official bfp    do you have a date for your scan? Xx


Anna - I hope your OK hun, I know how worrying it can be - I had spotting and bleeding early on in my pregnancy with dd & its scary, but doesn't always mean something bad. Take it easy and look after yourself, sending lots of positive vibes your way    xx


Shiny - not long to go    going away sounds lovely - enjoy xx


AFM - thank you for all the well wishes    I am officially pupo with 2 little embies    clinic called just after 8 and wanted us in at 10:15 - so lots of rushing to get dh home from work, lo to nanny's and the hour journey to get there with a little traffic (did my make up in the car   ) but we were there on time! I had to pee coz I was fit to burst, but bladder was still nice and full for transfer    it all went really smoothly - got to see embies on the screen & being put in on the ultrasound! Got pics of both too    all lovely staff assisting made it a very good experience (as much as it can be with everything on show   ) we then went for a mooch round the big tesco near by and then out for a nice lunch    xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone!

sllyrbbt - That's brilliant news about your rising hCG levels!  Congratulations!   It sounds like you had two excellent embryos too!

OzCalling - Huge congratulations on your BFP!  So relieved for you that the line is now darker and you have your official result!  Nice hCG level too!  I don't have many plans for the 2WW but work is keeping me very very busy at the moment!  It's good in a way as it does stop me from thinking too much about it during the day.  My LO does indeed keep me busy in the evenings too!!

Anna06 - Sorry to hear that you're having some worries after the BFP.  I have everything crossed for you that it is just a scare.  Thinking about you xx

Awaiting Baby Dunders - Thank you for the wishes.  I have everything crossed for you that AF does not keep you waiting so that you can move onto the next cycle quickly.  Fingers crossed for better timing next month!

Shiny happy girl - Thanks for the wishes.  All went smoothly!  Now I just have to keep fingers crossed that this little embie snuggles in!  I only had one 4BB embryo transferred, although they did say that they would recommend a double transfer at the next if it doesn't work this time as the remaining two are lower quality.  I don't even want to think about that though and so am focusing everything on this one working.  Oooh only three days to go until your FET.  Sometimes it is better to be busy so don't worry about not having the time to visualise.  I reckon keeping your mind off it has just as positive an effect   Good luck for Friday!!  And what a great idea to book a 2WW holiday!

bunny73 - Congratulations on being PUPO!  Very glad to hear it all went well!  It sounds like it was followed by a nice day too.  Lots of positive thoughts to you for your 2WW!

BrightSpark99 - Good luck for transfer tomorrow!  Hoping that everything goes smoothly! 

AFM - 2DP5DT today.  No definite signs yet, but I think that I might be having extremely mild cramps, which I'm taking as a positive sign.  The cramps are so mild that I could almost be imagining them.  I'm imagining implantation happening and trying to visualise it!  Eating Brazil nuts and drinking plenty of water!

Sending lots of positive thoughts to everyone, I hope I haven't missed anyone! xx


----------



## bunny73

Just a quick one to say good luck to brightspark for tomorrow's ET    let us know how you get on xx


Hello to anyone I missed earlier too xxx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Thanks All.  Will report back later when I putting my feet up! x


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi All

I am officially PUPO and signed off work for two weeks so that takes me to 2 days after OTD which is 25th June.  That's not bad is it?  Transfer went ok (well actually it seemed fine) with a happily defrosted embie so I guess it's just wait and see.  I am on the sofa as I type.  Thanks for all your good wishes.

How is everyone else?

Bunny - you must be counting down the days now.  I think lubion is better than prontogest by the sounds of it but we have  pay £10 a day for lubion  

Shooingstar - anymore signs?  I am trying to visualise things too but it's hard to imagine the blob on the screen inside me!

Shiny - we are talking about a few days away too - just to the coast or something.

Sllyrbbt - I wondered what had become of you.  Glad all is well!

Anna - hope little one is still doing ok and bleeding stops

Oz - hurrah for official bfp.  You give me hope.

Keeley - exciting to have drugs arriving.

KLO - how are you doing?  You are strong to keep posting.

Dunders - so sorry you have to wait again.  Frustration is not the word

Hope i haven't forgotten anyone.  I am off to enjoy Netflix.  I am trying to stay off google so apologies if i don't update - need to put the iPad DOWN and the phone DOWN and stay AWAY from symptom spotting.  Was bizarrely tempted to buy a load of pee sticks to add to my massive collection this morning.  Had to put the pee sticks DOWN.

Love to all xx


----------



## keeleyf19

Morning all,

Bunny - thank you for the love! I'm feeling much brighter  

Dunders - sorry to hear that, I hope the next few weeks go quickly for you hun!

Anna - how are you feeling hun? Keep positive I've seen many a story on here of ladies having a bleed who still got their precious BFP!

Shiny - yes I'm excited to crack on now! I'm trying to keep level-headed but I feel much more relaxed this time round. Everything seems to be working out much better time-wise for this cycle. It works out that I'm off work the same week as ET anyway then my GP is going to sign me off for the 2WW. If everything goes to plan I take the test on the 19th August and return to work the 21st!

Brightspark - HUGE congratulations on being PUPO relax and enjoy a few days of doing nothing! 

Lots of love to you all!

Keeley xx


----------



## Anna06

Morning all!

Hope everyone is doing well, sending lots of positive vibes to you all.

Keeley - how are you feeling? When do you get your delivery?

Awaiting baby Dunders- the wait until the end of June will hopefully fly by! In the meantime good luck with the fitness kick.

Sllyrbbt- I'm so glad everything is progressing so well.  That's great! I hope the sickness isn't too bad.

Shinyhappygirl - keep us posted.  Good luck with ET!

Bunny73, shootingstar777 and brightspark99 - congrats on being PUPO! Hope you are all getting on ok.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you all.

I'm feeling a lot better now, I think I had a bit of a panic but actually the spotting was short lived and everything seems to be on track touch wood.  I'm very relieved but I know nothing is guaranteed.  Just hard not to have a meltdown and because I don't know what to expect it has been tough.  My GP has signed me off until my early scan in just under 3 weeks so I'm trying to take it easy.  Work is busy so I feel guilty but I know I need some time to look after myself and it helps me from going crazy.

Looking forward to hearing how everyone is getting on.  Xx


----------



## Anna06

Just wanted to add as our posts crossed - Keeley - I'm so glad to hear you are feeling positive.  It sounds like everything is working out well timing wise and it's good you will have some time in the run up and after ET.  Hoping so much for good things for you!! Xxx


----------



## OzCalling

Congrats to Bunny and Brightspark for being PUPO! Hope you are taking it easy and not going too crazy yet. Brightspark, you sound like a kindred spirit with the pee sticks, it is a very real addiction    I think I've spent about $150 on them in the last couple of months.... 


Shootingstar - hope you're still feeling calm and positive and the little twinges are implantation! 


Anna - great to hear the spotting has eased and you are feeling more positive, not surprising it gave you a scare but hopefully that's it now and you can relax and enjoy it! 


AFM - swinging between feeling ecstatic and terrified that something might go wrong. And I am ridiculously grumpy which is really not like me. Need to snap out of it, think I'm just anxious. 


Love and


----------



## Bossy

Hey girls, hope you don't mind me joining you.

I just have one question. This is my first Fet and my doctor told me I need to have the endo scratch done but everything is so confusing.  When do I need to do it? Let's say today it's the first day of my period, when should I have the scratch? And how long after will the transfer take place? 

Thank you so much xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

bunny73 - How are you feeling?

BrightSpark99 - Congratulations on being PUPO!  And off for two weeks, that's great!  You will get to relax lots in your 2WW.  Glad to hear everything went well.

keeleyf19 - Glad to hear you are feeling positive about the next cycle.  Wishing you luck!

Anna06 - So glad to hear you're feeling better and the spotting has stopped.  What a relief!  I have heard that bleeding is very common in pregnancy though, although it must be impossible not to worry.  Good to hear you're signed off too so you can rest!

OzCalling - Anxiety is a given, and it's hard to relax.  The best think you can do is try to keep your mind occupied with as many things as possible so as not to get too stressed.  I'm sure you will feel so much better after your first scan.  I know I did with my first, it was like I totally relaxed after that.  Not long to go!

Shiny happy girl - Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you!

AndraInIreland - Welcome to the thread!  I had a scratch with my IVF cycle.  The scratch was planned to be done around day 21 of the cycle that preceded the actual IVF cycle.  However, my period came slightly early after the scratch.  It didn't matter though, as that cycle was a success.  I'm also a bit confused if they are planning to do the scratch on the same cycle as the FET, I'm not sure how that can be done.  It's worth calling them to clarify.  Wishing you luck!

AFM - 4DP5DT today.  I am feeling positive today as I've been having period like cramps on and off.  Trying not to get too excited and to just remain calm.  I'm trying not to overdo things at work and rest when I can xx

Sending everyone lots of positive thoughts!  xx


----------



## bunny73

Shooting star - lovely to hear your feeling positive    cramps are a good sign xx I'm OK thank you - I feel I go from a worrying googling loon one minute to completely forgetting the next when I'm distracted   !


Brightspark - congratulations on being pupo    I hope you enjoy your time to relax xx


Keeley - really pleased to hear your feeling brighter hun & great for you to know that your plan is in place    xx


Anna - glad things are back on track for you    I think your doing the right thing being off work so you can get the rest you need, I did the same when I was pregnant with dd. Enjoy the break hun & some you time xx


Oz - I'm sure its just the crazy pregnancy hormones making you grumpy - they like to play havoc with feelings & emotions dont they!! I hope with work and family you are still managing to get some rest xx


Andra - welcome    are you having a medicated fet? I am and I had a scratch with this cycle - I had it on day 21\22 I think, then had period and couple of weeks later et, obviously with starting meds in between as well! Sorry I'm not being more helpful my memory is terrible - but if you read my diary I've put everything in more detail! Good luck with everything xx


AFM - 2dp5dt today - and I don't really know how I'm feeling! Im neither very positive or very negative - I'm just worrying about the result! 


Hope everyone is OK xx


----------



## OzCalling

Hi Andra, I remember you from our last cycle which ended sadly for both of us    Good to see you back and getting ready to cycle again, sorry I can't offer any advice about the scratch as I've never had one. Best of luck with the next steps and hopefully this is your lucky month! 


Bunny, Brightspark and Shootingstar -


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Good morning 

AndraInIreland, You should do a scratch on cycle day 21/22, one week before your period. With the next bleeding  after the scratch you can start your Fet.

Hope everyone is well and congratulations on your BFP and all the others which are PUPO or having a transfer soon. 
I'm really sorry for everyone with a BFN. I know that feeling too good. Take care of yourself and start again soon.

AFM: Cycle got cancelled after 19 days of Estrogen Patches. The radiographer couldn't even figure out where my uterus was. Don't know what is going on. My fear that my 4th D&C damaged my endometrium lining might came true. Will try the next fet in August after our wedding with Viagra suppositories.

Good luck to everyone and take care!
xx


----------



## Bossy

Girls thank you so much for your replies, I understand the whole thing now :d you are all wonderful!

Did the scratch hurt? I never had one

*ozz calling* I remember you aswell, I'm so happy to see you're pregnant after our last experiences.. can't wait to start again but I'm so afraid after last time.. .and I've never done a Fet, this is so new to me after all these years. Wish you a healthy pregnancy xxx

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Londongirl1984

Hi ladies!

Apologies from the radio silence from me - what a rollercoaster this whole journey is!

Brightspark, Shooting Star and Bunny - Congrats and stay positive!!  The 2ww is the worst - I went from being positive it had worked to convinced it hadn't with each day that passed.  I over-analysed EVERYTHING and did A LOT of online shopping to take my mind off it.  Try and stay off google, although I did not follow my own advice at all with this!

Mountain - sorry to hear cycle has been cancelled - hope all goes well with the wedding and super good luck for August

Welcome AndraInIreland! sorry - didn't have a scratch so can't comment but I've heard they are good

Anna - I had some early spotting as well - apparently it's TOTALLY normal as long as it isn't red blood / like a normal period. 

sllyrbbt - great news on Beta

Shiny Happy Girl - hope transfer went well!  Looking forward to an update

OzCalling - fab news!! delighted for you

Sorry for anyone I have missed, but hoping all ok.

AFM - I cracked 7dp5dt and did a test which came up positive straight away. I then tested every day and the line just got darker and darker.  Did a Clearblue digital on Saturday which showed 2-3 weeks and again on Monday which showed 3+.  So all positive and exciting.  I then had some slight spotting on Wednesday (pale pink / brown) - after much googling, I think this is normal but keeping an eye on it - the nurse at the hospital didn't seem worried.  Now it gets interesting.  I went in for my first bloods yesterday and my HCG is High (just over 10,000).  Best case this is twins as we transferred two, but like the idiot I am I went onto google and am now convinced I am having a molar pregnancy or something else equally sinister.  I have booked myself in for a private blood test so I can see what the shift is over the 48 hours.

Any words of wisdom / thoughts?  HCG levels at this stage are so variable so hard to get an answer - apparently you just have to wait until the early ultrasound.  

So in summary - it's been a mixed bag of emotions but trying to hold on to the positive and stay optimistic!

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Londongirl - oh my goodness. Firstly - congrats on your bfp!  
I dont know much about molar pregnancies im afraid. If you had a double, it could be triplets if one split? Or quads  !?! What a rollercoaster indeed - I wish they could do a scan for you sooner. When is your next blood test - tomorrow?  Try to enjoy your Bfp for now.

Andra - hello and welcome  

Mountain - sorry your cycle has been cancelled. Enjoy some time off from this craziness. X

Anna - glad you are off work - hopefully that will help keep your stress levels down. Im sure they will manage - they'll have to once you are on mat leave anyway! Hope you have a quick few weeks until your scan. Start watching box sets and put your feet up. 

Brightspark - shootingstar - bunny - how are you all getting on? Im already googling and it's only been a few hours!  Are you all waiting until otd to test? 

Sllyrbbt and Oz how are you feeling?

Hello to everyone else! I'm losing track as this thread is getting so busy! 

AFM - accidentally had a double transfer today - had planned to do another eSET 🙈🙈🙈 
We had 3 frosties left. They thawed the first (5AA) but it didnt survive. The two left were 1BC and a 6AB. They thawed the 1bc first but when i heard that, i asked them to thaw the 6 too as they had said before it was very delicate and might not survive the thaw. IF this FET didnt work, i would hate to go through another medicated FET then find out on the day of transfer it hadnt survived and i had no others to fall back on. 

Anyway, the 1 had expanded to a 2BB by transfer and the 6AB survived the thaw so transferred it too! Fx one sticks. Xx


----------



## OzCalling

Londongirl - sorry I have no idea about molar pregnancy, but I'd say twins is more likely than that outcome given you had 2 put back? You're right there is such a huge range of levels in hcg, particularly in the early stages and I think you're doing the right thing having another blood test to see where the levels are up to - it's less about the numbers and more about the doubling. How many days past transfer was your first beta? Best of luck, try and stay away from Google as it does you no good at all!!! (I never listen to my own advice either)   


Mountain - so sorry to hear about the cancelled cycle    lovely that you have a wedding to plan to keep you busy!


----------



## bunny73

Mountain - sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled  . I hope you have a wonderful wedding and good luck for your future cycle xx

Oz - thanks for the  I sure need it! Hope your OK xx

Andrainireland - I've had a couple of scratches, its a little uncomfortable but over quickly. They recommended I take pain killers an hour before having it. I'm sure your clinic will say the same. Hope all goes well, good luck with your cycle xx

London girl - big congratulations on your bfp  enjoy it! I have no experience with the blood test levals, so can't help - sorry. Thank you for the positivity. What symptoms did you have in the 2ww? Xx

Shiny - congratulations on being pupo  xx

X


----------



## sllyrbbt

Shiney happy girl- I'm feeling good. A bit on the tired side but good. See my OB tomorrow!


----------



## OzCalling

forgot to send congrats to Shiny Happy for being PUPO!!! Totally understand your reasoning for transferring both, fingers crossed! I'm feeling good thanks, got some pg symptoms such as ligament stretching, feeling faint in the mornings and a horrible taste in my mouth, along with a lot of gas (niiiice) so that's reassuring me. Can't wait for repeat bloods on Tuesday to see how things are going... take it easy on the 2ww but not so easy you do nothing but Google


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thank you bunny and oz! 
Sllyrbbt - hope it goes well. 😊 X


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Everyone

My goodness me it is hot!!

Mountain - I am so sorry about your cancelled cycle.  I had a first fresh cycle cancelled.  The frustration is immense.  Take care of you and do enjoy your wedding.  My wedding was one of the best days of my life - I hope you're is amazing too.  All the best for the future.

Shiny - how are you feeling?  Congrats on being PUPO!!  Double transfer eh? That's [email protected] My clinic are so harsh about not allowing that which is annoying.

Bunny and ShootingStar - bit further along than me - any symptoms?  

Sllyrbbt - so glad it is all going well.  Had only just spotted you are in Canada.  Awesome!

LondonGirl - Woohoo -   Well done you. 

Andra - hello!  Hope you are doing well.  When do you get your transfer?

Oz - can imagine why you would be worried.  Hope you manage to relax.

Anna - good job on being signed off.  It's good isn't it?  Just being able to relax.

Keeley - getting closer now!

Dunders - how are you doing?  You managing to fill the time?

AFM - I think I have no symptoms    Sometime I think I feel something but usually it's just wind from the cyclogest.  Sorry this is TMI but I have to use the back door.  The mess the other way is such a pain, as is lying down for half an hour afterwards.  Anyway, no symptoms - not great and feeling a bit low tbh. Lots of people talk about twinges and cramps but I have bugger all.  No spotting no other.  Ugh. 8 days to go....


----------



## shootingstar777

i everyone,

Wow, lots happening on this thread!

bunny73 - Hope you are feeling OK and managing to get some rest.  I'm not resting as much as I'd like to!

OzCalling - thanks for the positive thinking!  How are you feeling now?

Mountain78 - So sorry to hear about the cancellation.  Best wishes for your upcoming wedding!!

AndraInIreland - The scratch is a little bit like a strong period pain, but it doesn't last.  It's over in less than half a minute so try not to worry.  Good luck with it!

Londongirl1984 - Huge congratulations on your BFP!  Please try not to worry about molar pregnancies.  How far along are you?  Someone I know had a hCG level of just over 10,000 at 5+3 weeks and she was expecting a perfectly healthy singleton.

Shiny happy girl - Wow a double transfer!!  Congratulations on being PUPO!  Keeping everything crossed that at least one of those sticks!

BrightSpark99 - The cramps I'm having might not necessarily be a good sign.  I hope they are and am trying to stay positive that they are but there is just no way of telling.  My cramps didn't start until 4DP5DT and I think you are 3 days past?  I think many women don't even have any signs, so I don't think it's any indication at all, and it's very very early.  Back door is best for Cyclogest anyway - you don't have to think about them quite as much.  It's far easier!  And as for spotting, I didn't have any at all around implantation with my little boy - many women don't.  Thinking about you xx

AFM - 6DP5DT today.  Still having lots of the period like cramps.  5 days to go until OTD!

Sending lots of positivity to everyone xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Ah ShootingStar you talk a lot of sense. Thank you. Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Brightspark - how are you feeling today? Im starting to go insane with impatience.... and it's only day 2


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Shiny

I am starting to feel a bit like I have AF. I never get pain with it but just that AF feeling in my tummy. Dunno if it's anything or just the progesterone   I hate this!!! How are you today? Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey - the doubts are creeping in  today 

Just need to try to stay positive! How many days past are you now? I've had odd cramps and aches but could be progesterone. 

Shootingstar - have you tested yet or are you being good? X

Bunny - how are you faring? X


----------



## BrightSpark99

5 days in. Had the tiniest bit of brown when I went to the loo. It all fell apart at this stage last time and am sure it's too late for implantation bleeding. Way too early to test. This messes with your mind too much. And as you say Shiny, the progesterone is to blame too. Bah!! 

I think we all need some positivity. And some chocolate brownie. Mmm. Yes. Brownie xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bright spark - try not to worry hon. not necessary too early to test if you use a frer. On my fresh cycle I got my bfp  6 dp3dt which would be like 4 days after a 5 day transfer. anyway - early testing is naughty and I don't condone it


----------



## BrightSpark99

Ha! If I got a bfn now it would break me. Am stating away!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Well done you!!!


----------



## sllyrbbt

Today I'm having menstrual cramps. Anyone else experiencing this symptom? I read that it's normal at 5 weeks pregnant but still makes you I secure!

I'm doing a 3rd beta test today so I hope to see my numbers rising!


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Sllyrbbt- looks like we are all having a stress. Sorry I can't help you. I hope you feel better soon though. Xx


----------



## bunny73

Afternoon all.


I've not really had any symptoms, just random things that could be anything - meds etc, the odd twinge - but I don't know what to think about it all!


Today is 6dp5dt and its the first day my tummy has felt properly different - heavy, overy twinges and crampy\warm feeing! Surely to late be something good?? Probably AF on its way!


Ladies who recently got bfp what were your symptoms prior to otd? Did anyone not have any symptoms?


I'm so scared of getting bfn - I really don't know how I'll react.


Sllyrbbt - I had lots of cramps with dd, totally normal xx


Shiny, brightspark & shootingstar - sounds like we are all looking for symptoms etc - 2ww sucks!!


Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Sllyrbbt - i had cramps with my first pregnancy so dont worry. Good luck with your beta today. Will you get results later?

Bunny - i had af type cramps and light headedness towards otd with my first pregnancy. Is your otd friday?


----------



## bunny73

Shiny - so you got cramps at end of 2ww? With my dd I had cramps for quite a few days and they started quite early I think! I've been reading on here that some people get no symptoms and go on to get a bfp! And others get loads of symptoms!! X


----------



## Pritamin

Hi girls, sorry for the radio silence, I've stayed away from the forum in the last week or so. Not for any particular reason though, I guess this great weather is to blame . That and that I had a very busy week at work last week.
there is absolutely no chance i will be able to read back on what's happened in the last week but I will keep an eye on the forum from now on. At least I'll try. 

Contgrats to all PUPO ladies and fingers crossed to you testing soon. xxx

AFM- I had my scratch last Friday and am currently on AF watch. Once it shows its face i can start downregging for a FET. I've started spotting this morning so hopefully it will turn to full flow by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Londongirl1984

Hi ladies!!

Shiny Happy Girl - congrats on getting your two blasts back on board! Have everything crossed for you.

Bright Spark - stay positive.  I had exactly the same - some days I just felt like it hadn't worked and felt so confused with every symptom wondering if it was all the medication playing with my mind.  Download the Zita West meditation tapes - I found they were excellent in keeping me calm and positive.

Shooting Star - not long to go now!  Fingers crossed for you.

Sllyrbbt - yes, I think that's totally normal at 5 weeks.  Everything stretching.  As long as you are not in pain / or there is bleeding, should be fine.

Pritamin - fingers crossed for AF soon!

Bunny - it's so hard with all the symptom spotting as EVERYONE is different and the symptoms can be positive or just a sign of the meds / AF.  For me, my symptoms were as follows:

Sore (.)(.) - But I put this down to the progesterone
Super tired - I was falling asleep by 8pm at night, but again put it down to the drugs
Fuzzy / dizzy when I woke up - this one was a bit of a flag to me - i can't explain it but I just didn't feel 'with it'
Hot and sweaty at night - but then I thought that might be because of the weather we are getting at the mo!

So in summary, most symptoms I put down to the meds / other factors.  There was one night where I woke up a few times in the evening and just felt totally out of it.  That was probably the one evening I suspected.  But then the following two days I had NO symptoms.  That's when I decided to do an early test as I was convinced it hadn't worked.  The symptoms really do come and go, and that's totally normal apparently as your body gets used to things.

xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

BrightSpark99 - Great news that you are feeling a bit like AF is coming.  I know that you can't rely on signs but each time I had a BFP, I had an AF like feeling beforehand.  I hope that it's a BFP for you.  I have never had cramps with progesterone although some women do say that it can give you cramps.  I started progesterone about 4 days prior to transfer, and my cramps started about 4 days post transfer.  I'm sure that 5 days is not too late for implantation spotting.  If it was brown, then it is likely to be older blood.  I hope you are feeling better?  Totally agree with early testing messing with your head...see my update below.

Shiny happy girl - Hope you are feeling OK.  Doubts are just part of this rollercoaster of a journey.  I have not been good and have tested early - I have updated below.  I hope you manage to stay away from the pee sticks though!  It's really the best way.

sllyrbbt - Light cramps are normal in early pregnancy.  I had them for a while with my little boy and was nervous each time!  But if you read up on them, it's perfectly OK.  Apparently something to do with the uterus stretching in preparation to get bigger.  Good luck with the beta!

bunny73 - Great that you are feeling something!  Keeping everything crossed that it's a BFP for you!  I think everyone is different but with my little boy I remember getting a fair bit of cramping before OTD.  But I don't tend to read too much into that.  I don't think there were any other signs that early on.  Got to love symptom spotting!  We are all exactly the same!

Pritamin - Welcome back!  Good luck for AF arriving soon so that you can start the downregging.

Londongirl1984 - I hope you are doing OK?

AFM - I have a confession to make.  I tested at 4DP5DT and have been on a rollercoaster since - and I only have myself to blame!  Fingers crossed the rollercoaster is over now - I had a BFP on the morning of 4DP5DT (First Response 6 Days Sooner).  A darker line on 5DP5DT, and a darker line again on 6DP5DT.  But 6DP, 7DP and 8DP5DT (today) were all the exact same in intensity using FMU.  I took another test this afternoon after work and it's a nice strong line - stronger than this morning so that is a relief!  I have to wait until Thursday (OTD) to tell my clinic.  The only symptoms I've had are cramps, and feeling like 'something is going on'.  Part of me does wish I had waited until OTD though as I did have a real panic over the past couple of days - that could have been avoided.  I just hope  that it now sticks!

Sending everyone lots of positivity and thinking about everyone coming up for test days xx


----------



## betty21

Wow so happy for you shootingstar - I must admit I to tested early I couldn't resist- I'm now 8+5 and still can't quite believe it! 
Huge congratulations and good luck  to all you other ladies testing soon x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Shootingstar -        Yay! Congratulations! 
I am a serial early tester so there is no way i wont do the same this time   x


----------



## shootingstar777

Thanks Betty21 and Shiny happy girl   Haha there was no way that I was going to resist testing early either this time!  For me it's practically impossible! xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Thanks for the positive words all. 

ShootingStar that is awesome. Woo hoo! Hope you feel better with a darker test. 

Now need to try and sleep! Urgh it's so hot!


----------



## OzCalling

Hi everyone, big    to the ladies on the 2ww, it is so torturous!!! 


Bunny - I didn't really have any symptoms to speak of until much later in the 2ww, then I felt the heaviness/fullness/light cramping like you have and right towards the end I started feeling light headed/dizzy when I first got up in the morning and had more gas! I had sore boobs with DD but nothing this time around during the 2ww, now at 5wks+3 they are mildly sore if you give them a good poke but nothing major! So not only is every person different, but every pregnancy is different too. If only there was a clear sign that was the same for everyone! 


Brightspark - you're my hero for holding off the pee sticks    I only wish I'd had the willpower, they drive you totally bonkers so you are wise and sensible to stay away! 


Sllyrbbt - I too get light cramping and twinges now and then when I cough/laugh/sneeze and I remember having the same with DD so all normal I think 


Shootingstar - yaaay for the line getting darker!!! You and I are so alike with our 2ww stories, my tests on 6, 7 and 8 looked identical and I was in an absolute panic. Let's hope you also get your sticky BFP, only 2 more sleeps!


Pritamin - hope AF behaves and comes on time for you and then you're on your way! 


AFM - good news girls, my second hCG level came in at 2594 so I am over the moon    My Dr rang me personally to give me the good news and he said he gives this over a 90% chance of being a 'winner' (his words). For a man who is factual and scientific in the extreme and not one to be effusive, I am taking that as very good news so I'm going to try and relax a bit more now and enjoy this.


----------



## Pritamin

Shootingstar, congrats on your BFP. Showing up 4dp5dt is pretty good, must be a strong one in there. Not long till OTD

Ozcalling - that's fantastic about your beta and that your doctor is almost excited  

Londongirl - i've found the Zita West mediation a total rip off. I've downloaded them but two out of three are practically identical so in essence she's asking £12 for 2 meditation. It just doesn't sit right with me. I know she needs to make money but I'm sure she's done that with her clinic but with this meditation that couldn't have taken her too long to produce she is exploiting vulnerable women. Having said that, i have them on my phone. It's quite annoying when all of a sudden it starts when I'm out for a run 

 to everyone else


----------



## bunny73

Afternoon all.


Pritamin - how did you find the scratch? Good luck for starting down reg   


London girl - thank you for the support & info    I know each pregnancy is different & each cycles symptoms can be different, some people report lots of symptoms & others none and this can be with bfn & bfp!! This rollercoaster just makes it so difficult to stay sane and practical   !!
Any way how are you?


Shooting star - massive congratulations on your bfp    fantastic news   
I can't believe you got a positive at 4dp, that's crazy! Must be a strong one in there   . I think your brave testing early - I can't bring myself to go anywhere near a pee stick!!


Betty - how are you doing\feeling?


Brightspark & shiny - how are you both holding up? 


Oz - thank you for your kind words of support   how many days was your 2ww? Everyone's seems to differ! I know we all read into every little thing & it drives us nuts - I'm such a worrier which doesn't help & for some reason I'm finding it much tougher this time round than I ever have before!
Fantastic news on your hcg level    and great that your doctor is so positive - time to relax a little & enjoy   


AFM - not felt much today apart from overy twinges and warmness in tummy, sorry tmi coming up but have been very windy recently and last 2 days been getting discharge on & off! Keeping busy has helped me a lot, but the second I'm alone I'm driving myself crazy!  Did fair bit of housework yesterday so today am having a lay down in front of the fan whilst lo is asleep!
Xx


----------



## sllyrbbt

Morning everyone!

I got my 3rd beta result back this morning. It went from 334 at 13dpt to 3010 at 20dpt!!! I'm not having any cramping but definitely feeling morning sickness. All good signs. I guess next step is the scan to see how many are in there. We had 2 top grade embies transferred. One was fully hatched. Feeling happy and blessed. Hope you are all having a great day as well.


----------



## Londongirl1984

Fair point Pritamin, but I have apple music so downloaded them for free as part of my monthly subscription.  Appreciate you might think it's a rip off if you paid for them!

OzCalling - fabulous news!  That's a great HCG level and sounds like things are absolutely moving in the right direction!!

Shooting Star - Woohoo!! Over the moon for you.  A result that early is brilliant and I'm sure it's a sticky one!

AFM - well - I went in for an early scan (just over 5 weeks) on Monday after some spotting on the weekend.  I wasn't tooooo worried about the spotting as I had no pain and it was after a number 2 (sorry TMI), but apparently that can cause some bleeding sometimes.  Anyway - thought I should get it checked out, and also with my high HCG levels I wanted some assurance of what was going on in there.  We saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac, and they are in the uterus so not ectopic which I was a little worried about.  

We also found out we have TWO in there!  I am over the moon (if a little daunted!). But I kind of suspected it with the HCG levels. Very early days still, but fingers crossed for a smooth ride from here.

Lots of love and fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## Pritamin

Wow Londongirl, twins!! What a blessing!! very happy for you.

Bunny - warmness in tummy and being windy is a good sign i think. I've had both but mine sadly ended in CP.
Scratch was pretty uncomfortable this time (this was the third I had) and not sure it was because i didn't have a completely full bladder or because the doctor was a bit rough. It also took longer than on previous occasions, about 10-12 seconds as opposed to 3-4. But i guess that is nothing compared to labour pains so I'm happy to endure whatever it takes to get me to the real pain 9 months down the line 

sllyrbbt - that's amazing beta, you must be so happy!! xxx


----------



## keeleyf19

Hi Ladies,

I hope this heat isn't driving you all too crazy  

Londongirl - that's fabulous news! We are hoping to have 2 of the 3 transferred (fingers crossed they survive the thaw) 

I've literally ben waiting for this day for what seems like forever. Tonight is my first Buserelin injection for our FET and I'm super excited. When our first cycle failed back in January I vaguely remember being lucky enough to not have many side effects from the Buserelin. I start the Progynova tablets in a couple of weeks too and gradually increase the dose, I'm curious to know what side effects those little bleeders will give me if any!

Love Keeley xx


----------



## Anna06

Hi everyone,

Just trying to catch up with everyone's news!! 

Bunny73 - it does feel like forever, waiting is super hard and symptom spotting.  When is OTD?

Mountain78 - sorry to hear about the cancelled cycle but best wishes for your wedding and hopefully the time will fly until august for your FET.

London girl - wow twins! Congratulations, that's wonderful news.  

Shinyhappygirl- congratulations on being PUPO! Hope all is going well.

Shootingstar778 - great news - congratulations!

Pritamin - good to hear that you should be able to get going soon .

Ozcalling - fab about the HCG levels, so happy to hear it's all going well!

Sllyrbbt- all good signs, congrats it all sounds like it's going really well.

Keeley - the wait really does feel like it is never ending but glad to hear it's all about to start,  one step closer!  Hope all goes well.

I'm now 6weeks and 3 days.  Apart from that one day of mild spotting I have absolutely zero symptoms.  No spotting, no twinges, no sickness or nausea, headaches have stopped.  I'm no more tired than usual.  The only thing I have more frequently is light headed feeling when I stand up.  I have low blood pressure so get that sometimes anyway but it has been worse, could just be the heat though!  I feel like I should feel different in some way but I feel completely normal.  Making me a bit worried that something is wrong and the baby isn't growing or something but maybe I'm being paranoid! Just don't know.... they don't do Beta levels at my clinic and still two weeks to go until my early scan!! More waiting and hoping I guess.

Hope all is well, sorry if I have forgotten anyone xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Londongirl - oooooh mmmmm ggggg!!!!! Double trouble. Lovely news.     

Keeley - happy down reg! I didnt have any side effects with progynva this time but on my last cycle, i had lots of headaches and felt very tired. Hopefully you will be fine. Good luck for your cycle.  

Anna - not long until your scan. Try to relax and be careful what you wish for   My nausea kicked in around 8 weeks and lastest until 20! I had light headedness too - and also have low blood pressure.  Have you done a hpt recently? It might help put your mind at rest. Hope you have a quick fortnight  

sllyrbbt -    When is your scan? How exciting! Fab beta - you must be very pleased (if slightly terrified at the prospect of twins!)

Bunny - all good signs! when is your otd? I still have ages to go 😪. 

Oz - #Bestcallever! You must be thrilled. Your dr must be very confident about your little one. So happy for you. 

Brightspark - how are you? 

Sorry if i missed anyone.  

AFM - now 4dp6dt. Feeling bloated but think that's cause im on holiday and eating too much    
Not had any real cramps this time which i did with my daughter so that is putting doubts in my mind. Will start testing soon - would rather break the news to myself gently you if it hasnt worked. The two i had transferred were my last 2 frosties so it's full IVF again if no joy.  Feel so grateful to have my daughter - cant imagine the heartbreak of a bfn when still trying for no.1.

Babydust to you all ladies. Fx for some more bfps.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Bunny - just realised i hadnt replied to an earlier msg from you - sorry. Yes, i had cramps with my first pregnancy/tww. It was a 3dt. I has nothing for the first few days then days 4-7 i had cramps and twinges then nothing until just before my otd when i had more cramps and lightheadedness.  X


----------



## sllyrbbt

Shiny happy girl - Thanks! My scan is June 28th. We will know 1 or 2 then! For now, my OB has me doing betas to make sure numbers are doubling, which they seem to be doing! I'll do another beta this Thursday.


----------



## Anna06

Shiny Happy girl -  yes in theory I definitely don't want to experience things like nausea but I just wish I felt something to reassure myself.  I did a test a few days ago and it was very strong (a lot stronger than the control line) but this morning I did it again for peace of mind and the test and control line were about the same so now I'm torturing myself that that means something is wrong.  I can't seem to relax at all and am just in a constant state of worry which can't be good for me.... 13 days to go until the scan!

Anyway, enough of my worries.  How is everyone else doing today? Xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Anna   I totally understand what you mean about having sympyoms as i'm spending my tww thinking it hasnt worked because I dont have any obvious ones this time. We're all the same!  Could you use digitals to check it still says over 3 weeks each time? Might drive you further insane though    13 sleeps to go! With any luck, some symptoms will creap in before then x

Sllyrbbt - oh im so excited for you   x


----------



## Anna06

Thanks shiny happy girl - I know you are right, we are just all worrying because we want everything to be ok.  I didnt have any symptoms in the 2ww wait either and don't really get any with my period so perhaps I'm just one of those people.  I might try a digital test, that's a good idea.  Perhaps I am testing too much at this stage.  Sending you lots of good wishes, fingers crossed for you!

Xxx


----------



## BusyBee84

Good Morning All,

I took my trigger (Ovitrelle) late last night. Will be thawing all 8 embryos on Friday and culture them. I pray that I get some good blasts to transfer next week! Will be a nerve racking weeking thinking about my embies  

Hope everyone is well and surviving in this crazy heat  

A big congrats to all the BFPs


----------



## MoM11

Hello lovely ladies
Can I join this thread please?
So lovely to read about all the BFPs and even some sucessful scans! Congratulations tonfall of you!
I had a medicated FET on Monday, so I'm now 2dp5dt. 
About 20-24 hours after the transfer I had a bleeding. Of course I'm hoping for implantation bleeding but it still goes on another 24 hours after... it'à not just a spottings rather similar to the start of a period. Did anyone experience anything similar? So worried it's all over already, though it seems early. Worrying that we waited too long for transfer, However it was the same number of days after the start of the treatment cycle as last time.
Those of you who are on medicated, How much progesteron and estrogen are you taking? I'm taking 600 and 6 a day (3 tabs each).
Good luck to all of you who are PUPO and those still waiting for transfer!


----------



## Londongirl1984

Hi MoM - could it have been some kind of irritation from the transfer / catheter? I think there are also a number of forms of implantation bleeding so don't lose hope.  Could you contact your doctor for peace of mind?

I'm on a medicated FET and am on 6mg progynova a day plus two cyclogest pessaries. I'm also doing a lubion shot every day for extra progesterone.

Xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all of your lovely messages!  OTD tomorrow, so hopefully will be calling the clinic with good news, and to ask for more Cyclogest!

Londongirl1984 - Wow, TWO!  That is fantastic news, huge congratulations!!

MoM11 - Welcome to the thread!  I was told a little bleeding after FET was normal, so try not to worry unless it develops into a full period.  It's definitely worth a phone call to your clinic for some reassurance.  In how many days would your period be due, and on what cycle day did you have FET?

BusyBee84 - Wishing you lots of luck for this coming Friday and the thawing!

Anna06 - I have lost faith in FRERs.  I am testing daily but with the cheap internet sticks which show a better progression.  At times, I have tested with a FRER and the line has been lighter even when I was expecting a strong line (concentrated urine) but the internet stick has shown a progressively darker line.  The ones I use are One Step.  But I have heard that once you reach a certain point in the pregnancy, the tests do get fainter because of the hook effect.  If you dilute your urine with water, it might give a stronger result.  I'm sure that you will feel better after the scan.

Shiny happy girl - How are you feeling, and how many days until OTD?  Wishing you luck for the test.  I hope you're having a lovely holiday!

sllyrbbt - Great to hear that your beta number are good!  Not too long until your scan, good luck!

keeleyf19 - Good luck with your cycle!

Pritamin - Good luck for your cycle too!

bunny73 - How are you doing?  You've done great not being tempted by the pee sticks!!  How long to go now?

OzCalling - Thanks again for all your help and the reassurance about the HPTs!  Hehe our stories are very very similar!  Fantastic news about your hCG levels too that sounds very very good!

BrightSpark99 - How are you doing?  Our OTDs are very close - wishing you luck for your test.  This heat really is difficult!  Hope you're feeling OK coming up to OTD.

AFM - Feeling more confident today about the BFP.  I had a 2-3 weeks on a Clearblue digital this morning and a much stronger line on the cheap internet test.  Fingers crossed it's darker again tomorrow and I'll call the clinic.

Wishing everyone luck with OTDs and sending lots of positive thoughts! xx


----------



## MoM11

Thanks Shootingstar and Londongirl.
It was a medicated FET, 19 days after I started Progynova. As I was downregging for a few weeks I don't think I can count when my period would normally be due.
I had the same kind of protocol last time with FET 19 days after. I got pregnant that time but sadly MC 5+0. I had some bleedings that time but not like this.
I asked the clinic who said not to worry but I still do.


----------



## bunny73

Evening all.


Sllyrbbt - great news on your beta result    not long until scan now either   


London girl - wow twins    massive congratulations    super exciting! How are you feeling?


Pritamin - sorry to hear scratch was unpleasant, as you say hopefully all worth it in the end xx


Keeley - yay your on the road to having your embies back where they belong - good luck    I hope you stay clear of any med side effects xx


Anna - only 2 weeks til scan, hope it goes quickly for you    easier said than done but try to enjoy the buzz of being pregnant & not worry about symptoms - as shiny said maybe try a digital test to put your mind at rest! 


Shiny - how's the holiday? Are you managing to get some chill time?


Busybee - good luck for et next week   


Mom11 - congrats on being pupo    sorry to hear your worried about some bleeding, good you've spoken to your clinic though. Try to take things easy and stay positive xx


Shootingstar - how are you feeling? Still on cloud 9? X


AFM - thank you for asking after me and all the support.
Today is 8dp5dt & also otd (sorry for not saying!) - and we got a bfp    can't believe it!! Appointment at the clinic was at 12:30, had blood test, then a 15 minute wait to get called back in and there sitting on the desk was the little strip with a very strong positive result on it    I cried! Scan in 3 weeks xXx


Sorry if I've missed anyone - I'm so tired, didn't asleep well last night & was up at 6 - off to bed very soon xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Congratulations Bunny         Enjoy your bfp.  Holiday has been great but tww nerves still there! Home in a few days and back to reality. X


----------



## MoM11

Congratulations Bunny, Brilliant news!

Shiny, enjoy the rest of your holiday!


----------



## OzCalling

Such happy news to catch up on!!! 


Londongirl - wooooo hoooo for twins!!! Double trouble, how exciting    


Bunny - Hooooray!! Fabulous news, I had a feeling it might be a    for you   Enjoy every minute and now the 3ww begins! 


Shiny happy -       


Shootingstar - looking very positive indeed!!! Let us know how you go with the clinic   


Anna - I'm in the same boat as you, counting down the days to first scan. 


Welcome MoM and congrats on being PUPO


Sorry to everyone I've missed, it's very busy these days!


----------



## MoM11

OzCalling Thanks formthenwelcome and good luck with your Scan!

It seems to be all over for me already, Hardly time to get my hopes up at all this time. I have a heavy period like bleeding now (3dp5dt). I suspect something wasn't right with the timing of the transfer, that maybe I ovulated despite the downreg (I had the feeling but was told it was very unlikely). Kicking myself for not having it checked. My best embies that were from a year ago are now wasted and I'm devastated. Have two more frosties (number 14 and 15) and don't know if I will ger my hubby to continue after we try those. 

Hope all of you lovely ladies have mich better luck than me!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

MoM - oh im so sorry that you are having such an awful time   and that your frosties didnt even get a proper chance.  Have you called your clinic?  Try not to think too far down the line yet. You still have two frosties and they wouldnt have frozen them if there werent good. Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Shiny happy girl - I hope you're still enjoying hols, when are you back home?

BrightSpark99 - How are you doing, not long to go until OTD.  Good luck for the test!

MoM11 - I'm so sorry to read this.  That does sound strange though - were the clinic scanning you throughout?  They might have seen if you'd ovulated on the scan.  I really hope this is just a scare.  Have you spoken to the clinic today about the bleeding?

OzCalling - Hope you're feeling well!   Not long now until scan!

bunny73 - Huge congratulations on your BFP!  Do you have a scan date yet?

AFM - Called the clinic today and scan is booked for 13th July!  Cyclogest prescribed until the scan 

Sending best wishes to everyone! xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Ladies. I got a bfn. Am gutted and it's too raw at the moment. Good luck to you all in the future. I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies. I know you will all treasure it. I am bowing out now for a long time xx


----------



## OzCalling

MoM - I'm so sorry you are going through this, and hope your clinic is able to give you some answers very soon. Sending massive     


Brightspark -    I'm really sorry to hear this cycle wasn't successful. Take as much time as you need and best of luck for the next time     


AFM - I'm freaking out, started spotting today    I know that it's very common blah blah blah but this is how my miscarriage started last cycle and I am losing my mind with worry. I was feeling so happy and positive and now I am back in that cruel limbo of waiting and holding my breath every time I go to the loo. Just went in to the clinic for more bloods but they said it's too early to scan. Trying not to assume the worst but feeling very lost


----------



## bunny73

Morning all.


Shiny - thank you for the congrats. Glad you had a lovely holiday    how you feeling? Not been tempted to test? You've only got a couple of days until otd haven't you? X


Mom - so sorry to hear you are bleeding early, sending you    you possibly think transfer was at the wrong time? If that is the case then surely its the clinics fault and you should get your money back (if your paying private or are you NHS?) Also if you don't mind me asking what progesterone support are you on? Because I've bled early in a couple of my cycles and not got to otd and its because I wasn't getting the correct progesterone support. I really hope you get some answers & I wish you all the best for your next steps    xx


Oz - bless you, what a rollercoaster this all is. There's not much I can say that will stop you worrying, but I promise to keep my fingers tightly crossed for you. Let us know your blood results hun. I will just say I had bleeding twice early on in my last pregnancy & all was fine, scary at the time & worrying but just wanted to tell you because bleeding\spotting isn't always bad. Sending you some    xx


Brightspark -   so sorry hun, big hugs   wishing you all the best in the future whatever you decide to do next xx 


Shootingstar - thank you for the congrats    scan is the 13th, same as you    how you feeling? Xx


XxX


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Brightspark - i'm so sorry.    

Shooting star - home tomorrow. Sigh!!   if havent been, would thoroughly recommend Portugal. Very baby and child friendly. It's just a shame i havent been able to drink   mocktails just dont cut it! Great news that you hVe a scan date. Hope it comes quickly. 

Oz  -   Really hope it's nothing - please keep us posted. Sending lots of       Your way. 

Bunny - holiday on tww has been looovely. Such a distraction and definitely do far less than if i was at home. Portugal is great and so toddler friendly.  I have been testing but it's bfn im afraid. Dont think it'll change now (otd is Monday but i use FRER tests) so just thinking what our next step will be. 

AFM - home tomorrow...booo! Snuck a few FRER's in my case (obvs) and looks like a BFN for us again. OTD is Monday so technically there is still time but given I've been using FRER's and havent had any obvious signs of implantation like i did with my daughter, think it's all over. I just dont feel pregnant - in fact i woke 2 days after transfer and had this weird feeling i wasnt pregnant whereas for the first days or so, i did. 
Really thought it would work this time since we had a double transfer and one was hatched. 

Will need to have a good chat with my clinic as it seems strange that 3 apparently good blasts havent implanted. Hope it isn't a secondary immunes thing. Or an egg thing.... Does anyone know much about any of these things?  X

Xxx


----------



## MoM11

Thanks for your kind words Shiny, Shootingstar, Oz, Bunny!

Brightspark, so sorry to hear about your BFN. It's so cruel. Big hugs!

Oz - oh that's terrible with the spottings, I know the feeling too well... even though it's so common and can have all sorts of causes, of course with a history of MC etc of course it's hard not to expect the worst... FX it's nothing to worry about! Are your taking extra vit C? It could help. Maybe extra progesterone as well, or ever Progynova if you're on it.

Bunny - I spoke to the clinic, they didn't think the transfer was at the wrong time bit I have immune issues and they thought it was a strong reaction in the uterus. Also, I had some kind of bowel infection or food poisoning just before, and when they did my blood tests just before transfer, E2 and progesterone levels had dropped significantly compared to just a few days earlier. It could be either immune related or that I couldn't absorb it because the bowel problems.
The doc said it's most probably no chance bur not 100% so I need to continue my meds for a few more days.

Shiny - oh I hope it's not a BFN! 
I have secondary immune problems if you want to chat.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

BrightSpark99 - I'm so very sorry to read this.  Wishing you luck for your next steps, whatever you decide to do.

MoM11 - I'm glad you've managed to find some information about why this has happened so that it will be OK for next time.  Wishing you luck for your next cycle.

Shiny happy girl - Thanks for the recommendation - I have never been to Portugal and have always fancied going!  Great that it is child friendly too!  Glad to hear you had a lovely time.  I'm sorry you're not feeling positive about this cycle though, but you do have a couple of days left.  I have heard of people having BFPs after test day!  I think one of yours was an early blast too?  It's not over until AF arrives.  Thinking about you! xx

bunny73 - Ah same day for our scans!  I'm feeling OK thank you, a little nervous about the coming weeks but so far so good!  How are you feeling? 

OzCalling - I'm so sorry to hear about your worries with the spotting.  Is it continual or just a little?  Good that you have gone in for some bloods - will they have to do two separate tests?  I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  Let us know how you get on.  Thinking about you xx


----------



## bunny73

Morning all.


Shiny - Portugal sounds lovely, glad you had a wonderful time   . Gutted to hear you think its a bfn - but as shootingstar says you do have a couple of days until otd - so I'm keeping my fingers crossed things will change for you   . If it is definitely a bfn, what do you think your next steps might be? Xx


Mom - I'm glad the clinic have given you some answers. How are you doing\feeling today? Do you have more frozen embies if need be? Xx


Shootingstar - I know, its nice to have a scan buddy   . I think I will be 7w1d then. What about you? I'm OK thank you - tummy felt sensitive last night because I think I over did it lifting lo etc, but feel better this morning. I'm trying to enjoy each day & stay positive, but due to having had a mmc in the past & early bleeding a couple of times with dd I am quite anxious! What a journey this all is! Have you told anyone your news? Xx


Xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi bunny73, wow we are close, I think I'll be 7w2d at the time of my scan!  Glad to hear you are feeling well.  It's a very anxious time, but I think as time goes on we will feel better.  I have only told close family so far, and one close friend   I feel a bit in limbo at the moment - do you know if there is a chat board for us ladies waiting for scans? xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thank you shooting star and bunny 😘 

Plan will be to have another fresh round of IVF. We'll need to have all the tests re-done first as my last cycle was 2014. Bit of a thought - 2 FETs and a full cycle in about 9 months! Will see if our consultant recommends any other tests too. X


----------



## bunny73

Morning all.


Shootingstar - yes there is a thread that I've started posting on, its in pregnancy clubs & is called early pregnancy & waiting for early scans part 22 xx


Shiny - really wishing you lots of luck with your next steps   hope all goes well - you'll have to keep us posted xx


X


----------



## shootingstar777

Ah great - thanks bunny73!!  xx


----------



## MoM11

Hi everyone! Hope you've had a nice weekend. 
I'm extremely tired. I feel really empty after building up for this FET for such a long time and then barelt having the chance to get my hopes up until it was already another fail. Bleeding has stopped and right now it's hard to know what ro expect - was it the "one and only" bleeding, i.e can I expect ovulation in a week or so, or was it some other kind of bleeding and will there be another one around OTD in a few days. Still find it really strange that it could start so soon after the transfer. I will try to get an appointment for a scan in the next few days to see if there's any lining left.
I have 2 more embies. So far I've transferred 13 in total. The plan is to have another full IVF in september (the doc said my body meds rest). Hoping to get another couple of nice blasts and then try with those and the frozen ones. After that I will probably have to give up my dream of a family of four as my hubby's had enough. I might try to push for egg donation but we'll cross that bridge... or rather I hope we don't ever get to it!
Good luck to those of you waiting for scans! So exciting.
Have a nice week everyone!


----------



## OzCalling

Shiny Happy - so sorry to hear about the BFN, life is so unfair. Hope you are doing OK and making up for all those cocktails you missed out on on your holiday. Good luck with the tests and the next steps   


MoM -    I can totally understand your frustration and it's so exhausting the thought of having to pick yourself up and go again. But you'll find that strength and you'll get there, everyone who goes through this journey is so resilient! I hope your scan and the clinic can shed some light and give you some guidelines about what to expect from your body in terms of it getting back on track. 


AFM - thanks everyone for your kind words, this weekend was just soooooo hard. The spotting was light on Friday, then got worse Saturday (= total meltdown, I just couldn't stop crying), better yesterday and more bleeding this morning. I was convinced it was over and was feeling so baffled about how I could be so unlucky as to have 2 miscarriages back to back with PGD tested chromosomally normal embryos.... My IVF doctor refused to give me an earlier scan so following a tip from the nurse I went to my GP and got one from her instead. Luckily the medical system in Australia is unbelievably good with little to no wait times so I got in this morning for a private scan and... we saw our little B2 and a tiny flickering heartbeat!!!! I was so amazed, I fully expected not to be able to see it as I'm only 6w+1. Also had my bloods redone today and they are 15,184, more than doubled from Friday's 7,226. I'm not sure I can put the relief into words. Still a way to go as I'll be stressed until the bleeding stops, but the sonographer couldn't see any reason for the bleed. Phew, I might build up the courage to join the early pg thread with you Bunny and Shootingstar


Love and


----------



## BusyBee84

Hello All,

Hope you are well. Good luck to all the ladies who are waiting for their scans. Fingers crossed all ok!

AFM, thawed all 8 2PN embryos on friday and got the call that they all survived. ET provisonally booked for Sunday. Got call from Embryologist early Sunday morning to say that 7 embryos dividing nicely and ET is now booked for tomororow at 10am! Hopefully all embies keep dividing and I have some blasts to freeze as well as a top notch one to transfer! Thats not asking for too much right??

Best wishes to all


----------



## MoM11

Oz - that's lovely news! FX the bleeding stops!

BusyBee Good luck, I hope there will be many nice blasts!


----------



## shootingstar777

Phew that is really great news Oz, so happy to hear this, I have been wondering how you were going along.  What a relief to see the little heartbeat flickering!

Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle MoM11!

That is great news too BusyBee84!  Seven embryos is a great amount to have.  Wishing you lots of luck for ET tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies - just checking in as I've been awol for a few days! Back to work on Monday and it's been mental busy!! Had my BFN confirmed by bloods at the start of the week but have my review booked for next week so will get my list of questions ready. 

How is everyone else? 

Busybee - good luck tomorrow! X


----------



## BusyBee84

Hello All,

Thank you all for your kind messages for ET. Went in yesterday morning, and was told I had 2 top quality blastocytes and 2 small ones. I had one transferred and one frozen. Got a call this morning to say that one small blast is doing very well so also freezing that one. I am really pleased at this result as last time I had 3 eggs, 2 average blasts which were both transferred and BFN. So to come out of this cycle with 2 in the freezer feels good. So I'm officially PUPO! Luckily going away for 5 days from Friday so that will take my mind off pee sticks and goggling every 5 mins!

MOM11 - Good on you for having a plan of action for Sep   

Also Lister giving me a pic of my embryo is such a cute little touch!


----------



## Pritamin

Hi girls, busy few days on the forum since I've last been on here. I went back to Hungary for a few days and fallen behind again.

Bunny - congrats on your BFP, great, great news!

MoM- I'm so sorry, it's so crushing when you don't even get to hope that it's worked. I just can't believe you bled so soon after transfer. Could it be that only one of them was rejected by your body but maybe the other stuck on? You did have two transferred, didn't you?

OzCalling - what a relief!!! I'm so happy for you xxx

Shinyhappy - i'm really really sorry about your BFN but you sound like you're already concentrating on the next step. Good for you girl!

I'm sorry, i'm sure i missed a few of you but there was so much to catch up on.

AFM - AF finally came properly last Wednesday so I'm now downregging. The only strange thing is that I started with spotting on Monday which turned into proper AF on Wednesday which then stopped by Saturday then i started spotted again on Sunday morning and been spotting since then.
I'm not sure what this is, if it only means that i'll have nice and thin lining then i'm not too bothered about it I just hope it doesn't mean that the downreg drugs haven't worked. I'll have a scan booked for Tuesday so will find out then i guess.


----------



## sllyrbbt

So an update for everyone. We had our early scan and saw the flicker of a heartbeat! Only saw one but it was so early they want me to go back for another scan. I didn't expect to see much of anything this early so I'm happy. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Pritamin

sllyrbbt - great news!!!!! very happy for you


----------



## bunny73

Hi all.


Sllyrbbt - fab news on your scan   


Pritamin - thank you for the Congratulations xx Good luck with your scan on Tuesday - hoping this cycle is your time xx


Busybee - congratulations on being pupo    how are you feeling?


Shiny - sorry to hear it was a bfn. Great that you are all organised for your follow up - let us know how it goes. Wishing you lots of luck with your next steps xx


Oz - lovely news on your scan    hope your OK?


Mom - sorry your going through a hard time with this rollercoaster of a journey   . I really hope things go well with your next cycle   . Try to enjoy your break from treatment - do some nice things & have some you time    xx


Shootingstar - how are you?? X


Sorry if I've missed anyone!


AFM - I'm off on a hen do tomorrow, should be fun pretending to drink!! Worried about doing my injections too - as they really hurt if I have to do them in my leg!! Hoping my cousin will help do them in my bum   !! Its only 2 nights though! It seems when I get in bed at night that's when I feel nauseous!!


Bunny xx


----------



## Anna06

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been a bit quiet - need to catch up properly on everyone's news!

I am having a bit of a panic today and just wanted to see if anyone has had or knows of anyone having a similar experience and if it could be ok.  I'm 8 weeks tomorrow and haven't had any cramping or spotting or bleeding, but apart from the low blood pressure feeling and being tired (it's hard to tell if it's worse as I'm always tired anyway! Although I think it is) I still haven't experienced any pregnancy symptoms.  Today I stupidly did a pregnancy test as I felt like I needed the reassurance but rather than the line popping up immediately and being really dark it took longer and was quite faint!! Still a positive but I'm worried now that something is wrong.  Having my first scan on Tuesday but that feels an eternity away and I'm so scared something has happened to the baby and that I am on course for a miscarriage.

Feeling scared today, just needed to get it off my chest because my partner says that I'm just looking for the negative in things.  I can't help it.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Pritamin

Anna, do a google search on hook effect. Probably that's what's happening with you. There is nothing to worry about, dilute your urine 50/50 with water and your line will be stronger. It normally happens when hcg levels reach a very high number so I am sure you are perfectly fine. xxxx


----------



## MoM11

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support!
Will try to relax this summer. The bleeding lasted about 3 days, then stopped for a few days and started again around the time I'd expected it originally so now I don't know when to expect o and next period. I'm hoping to be able to start stimms late August. 

Wishing you all good luck with BFPs, scans, pregnancies. Maybe see some of you in another thread. Have a lovely summer too!

Lots of hugs!


----------



## Anna06

Thank you so much pritamin, I googled and then tried what you said and the diluted version was much darker.  Thank you for putting my mind at rest! Xxx


----------



## Anna06

Hi!

How is everyone getting on?

Keeley - how is the treatment going?

Just an update, I'm 8 weeks 4 days today and yesterday I had my first scan - it's twins! Both had strong heartbeats.  One was measuring exactly where they should be and the other was measuring 5 days behind so I have to go back in two weeks to check progress is being made.  A little worried but happy.

Hope everyone is well.

Xxx


----------



## bunny73

Hi ladies 


It's pretty quiet on here.
How are you all?


Anna - wow twins, congratulations     how exciting    and after you saying you weren't having any symptoms!!! You OK? How have you been feeling? 


Xx


----------



## KLO30

Congratulations Anna!
I haven't been on this board in a while but it is good to see there have been quite a few bfp's, it gives me hope. I will be starting a fresh cycle at the begginning of August and I'm really hoping it's 3rd time lucky. I had a blood test yesterday and was told my AMH (marker for egg reserve) has dropped a fair bit since last year,  so that has me abit worried.


----------



## Anna06

Thanks bunny and klo!  

Apart from being tired I feel absolutely fine, still no symptoms.... yet anyway! Wouldn't even think I was pregnant if I hadn't seen them at the scan! 

Good luck klo, I hope it is 3rd time lucky for you.

Xxx


----------



## Pritamin

Wow Anna, that's amazing. When is your next scan?
Good luck KLO. I'm in the hoping it's third time lucky boat, I had my lining scan on Tuesday and all was fine so I'm now on the second stage of FET where I halved my Buserelin and added Progynova for lining. Next scan is a week on Friday and if all goes the same way as last time FET will be on 20th July xxx


----------



## KLO30

Good luck with your fet Pritamin. Fingers crossed for us both this time around. Which clinic are you with for this cycle?


----------



## Pritamin

I'm still on NHS, they fund another FET which we are currently doing, it's Croydon university hospital and they do transfers at London women's clinic. Where are you doing it?


----------



## KLO30

Thats actually my local hospital, how are you finding them?This is my first private cycle and decided to give Guys hospital one final go.


----------



## Pritamin

The doctor is amazing (Dr Shuba) she isn't the lead consultant but i have a lot of faith in her, much more than the lead consultant. She seems really committed. 
As I am on NHS I find that I need to adjust my schedule to them rather than the other way around but yet they are very accommodating (if you speak to the right nurses, 2 out of 3 are excellent, the third one is a waste of space) and will try to see me in the mornings for scans. Their normal scan times are between 2-3pm which isn't very good for somebody who works in London 
Croydon borough has stopped funding of IVF cycles all together which infuriates me so we were one of the lucky last ones that could get in.

Whereabouts do you live? We must be quite close to each other


----------



## BusyBee84

Hello all!

Anna06 that is amazing news! a big double congrats to you  

Pritamin and KLO - best of luck with your cycles. Got everything crossed for you guys  

KLO I have a question - Did you have Guys for your NHS cycles? Why did you decide to stay with them for your private cycle? I'm only asking as I was in the same position after my NHS cycle earlier this year. Kingston Hospital also offered to do my private cycle but when I asked them how different it would be to the NHS cycle, my consultant was pretty straightforward and described the difference as ''2 people both travelling on the same RyanAir flight. One has pre booked a seat and the other hasn't" That pretty much decided it for me! I had a breakdown of the prices at both Kingston and Lister and the difference came to £380 only. But maybe all NHS hospitals are not the same. I hope you have good experience at Guys.  

sllyrbbt - did you go for your second scan yet? Hope all ok!

Bunny hope you survived the fake drinking on the hen do!

Since ET I have had no symptoms at all - be it period, pregancy or pessary! No remote twinges...nothing. 

Today is my OTD...did a first reponse... 

Really can't believe it! I'm still dumbfounded and I know this is going to sound so exaggerated and dramatic and stupid but am currently feeling as if I'm having an outside body experience all day as it hasn't hit home at all! I am going to do another test tomorrow morning to confirm!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sllyrbbt

Busybee84 - I go for a follow up scan on Monday. I've been worrying myself to death over the first one. If I go by the transfer date of May 29, I would have been 7 weeks pregnant but the scan was dating me at 6 weeks 4 days. So a little behind. There wasnt a lot to see but I saw our baby's heartbeat flicker. My OB said she was concerned that the heart rate dipped to 70 at one point but back up to 150. So you can imagine all the googling I've been doing! She also saw 2 sacs but only one baby at the scan. 

I'm hoping my second scan gives me some good news. My OB wants to see if there's been growth since my first scan.  I've had no cramping or bleeding. Just feeling nauseous and tired. 

I kinda wish I hadn't gone for an early scan now. They just create a lot of stress! I was told that FET embryos implant slower and grow slower. Also that betas tend to be lower. Not sure if that's true or not. Has anyone else gone through this?


----------



## KLO30

That is fantastic news busybee! Very pleased for you. 
Initially I was actually going to switch to Lister too, but I had a follow up with one of the consultants I have heard good things about and there is a personalised package available for private funded cycles. So it basically means you see the same consultant throughout the entire cycle (he will do all the scans, EC, transfer and I also have his mobile number so can contact him anytime). He seems very good and cost wise was the same as listee so thought I would give Guys one last try. If I'm not successful then Lister will be the next place I try. How have you found them? If you don't mind me asking what consultant are you seeing at Lister?


----------



## Pritamin

Yay Busybee, i'm so happy for you, congrats congrats!!!


----------



## BusyBee84

Thanks so much KLO30 and Pritamin  

KLO30 I saw Dr Raef Faris at my first consult and I though he was very very good. Went through my previous failed cycle and gave me a step by step plan of what he would do. He wrote everything down and did not pressure me in any way to go through with treatment. Gave me a lot of info to take home with me and decide in my own time. As for having treatment at Lister, I was given the option to keep the same consultant for EC and ET but I didn't mind. All the Docs there are very good.


----------



## sllyrbbt

Busybee84 - had our second scan today. We were devastated to learn we had lost the second baby as well. There was no growth and and they couldn't detect the heartbeat. We are so disappointed. It seamed as though all was progressing ok. They think that possibility the lost of the first twin jeopardized the second. Anyways I go in to see my OB in the morning to see what the next step is.


----------



## BusyBee84

Oh sllyrbbt  

I am so sorry to hear this. How are you feeling today? I hope your appointment with OB went well and hopefully gives you some answers. Will you be taking a break for a while or jumping straight back in?

Sending all my best wishes to you. I hope you give yourself time to recoup and look after yourself xxx


----------



## Pritamin

oh sllyrbbt, I am so so sorry  it is heartbreaking, I have no words of wisdom for  you 

Look after yourself and i hope the follow up appointment will give you some answers. 

Take care lovely xxx


----------



## bunny73

Hi all.


Sllyrbbt - sending you   there are no words. Just take some time for yourself. Hope your appt with ob went OK xxx


Klo - good luck with your cycle, really hope it is 3rd time lucky for you xxx


Anna - how are you doing? Any symptoms crept in yet? Xx


Pritamin - good luck with your cycle, not long until you'll be pupo    wishing you lots of luck xx


Busybee - congrats on your bfp, lovely news    how you feeling? X


AFM - scan on Thursday, feeling nervous xXx


----------



## BusyBee84

Hello All!

Bunny73 how did your scan go? Hope all ok...

Pritamin and KLO, how are you guys feeling? hope your treatments are going well...

Sllyrbt how are you?

AFM, I have a scan booked for 26 July and then they will confirm how far along I am etc. 

Hope all is well with everyone. Bug hugs! xxx


----------



## bunny73

Hi busybee   


Thanks for asking after me - scan went well, 2 little beans with heartbeats seen    am now signed off work and not allowed to pick dd up, hoover etc though as I have a blood clot above the babies - so have to take it very easy. I had the same thing with dd. Have another scan booked for the 3rd of August to see how things are going. 


Eek exciting for your scan next week    good luck. Have you been feeling OK?


Hope everyone else is OK??


Xx


----------



## Pritamin

Hi Busybee, thanks for asking. I'm having a FET on Thursday and I had the same dilemma as last time, i.e. whether to transfer one or two. I was pretty convinced I'd transfer both remaining but doctor strongly suggested one again. Not sure what i expected really, it's the same doctor so it's hardly a surprise she had the same views 
So one 4BB is going back on Thursday, have pre and post acupuncture booked then I'm flying to Hungary for a wedding on Saturday... with free booze (including cocktail bar) all night. Well, it's more for everyone else at least...  

Excited about your scan next week, good luck!!!

Bunny - i'm glad your beans are doing well, shame about the blood clot though but it could be quite nice to be signed off from work...


----------



## bunny73

Pritamin - how did transfer go? How was the wedding? Hope you had a lovely day   


Hope everyone is OK?


AFM - I've been really poorly this weekend, so its been a bit of a pants one! 


X


----------



## BusyBee84

Oh no Bunny! 

Pritamin hope your transfer went well and you're now PUPO! Sllyrbt I hope you are well and got some answers from the OB x

AFM - symptoms have started since Tuesday. Feeling very sick but no vomit yet (tmi) and also totally drained of energy. It's a mission to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## bunny73

Hi busybee - totally with you on the nausea & feeling shattered!
Had awful 24 hour thing on Saturday, couldn't even keep water down - dh had to ring clinic as was worried about meds etc - I felt so rough!
Back to normal nausea now & trying to weigh up if eating helps or not - crunching on ice does!! 
Are you managing to rest much? X


----------



## sllyrbbt

Busybee84- I've been pretty quiet, trying to deal with the loss. I met with my OB and they weren't really sure what went wrong. They took a swab to send off for testing. There's a chance I might have ureaplasma/mycoplasma. I had it back in 2014 and had to take medication to clear it up. It causes infertility and miscarriage. I have a sneaking suspicion I'll test positive. Would hurt even more if that's what caused it as it's totally treatable. My fertility clinic said it's caused when there's a buildup up bacteria. I'll find out in about a week or so. I have a scan booked for Thursday to make sure there's no lingering tissue. I'll do FET again this fall for sure. We have four embryos left. I hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Pritamin

Busybee, Bunny - thanks for asking, transfer went well, had a hatching blasto put back 
Wedding was great, we got home at 5am and I wasn't found out about my non drinking at a free cocktail bar wedding so that's a result!!
I'm sorry to hear about your nausea ladies. I heard that sucking on ginger sweeties and having water with lemon squeezed in it helps.

Sllyrbbt - I don't know what would be better. To find out whether it was that microplasma thing or not. At least you know it's easily treatable so hopefully next time will be your turn. Xxxx


----------



## sllyrbbt

Pritamin - yes you are right. If my swab turns out positive I'll be devastated. Something that could have been treated and prevented. On the other hand, I will be able to deal with it before I attempt another FET.


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Hi ladies
Hope everyone doing well....havent been on since last FET was cancelled in June.
Sorry to everyone who has bad news and congrats to all on good news!!

BUNNY!!....Congrats on your scan and 2 beans!!!! Amazing news!!

PRITAMIN... glad transfer went well whens you OTD??

AFM I had my natural FET last monday,had 5day and 6day transferred. had lots of symptoms through out the week. today AF is due but no spotting yet...lots of cramping though as though AF is coming. very nerve wrecking each time go to the loo. Im never late on so hoping all good signs!!...How soon would you test if no spotting.. My OTD is sunday but im thinking if no spotting by thursday i will test friday morning but also thinking if AF doesnt come today could i test tomorrow?

xx


----------



## BusyBee84

Best of luck Pritamin and Dunders  

Bunny unfortunately haven't taken any time off work as run own business. Also to add to matters, my loft extension started today so I have to deal with builders for the next 3 months  

Have my first scan tomorrow morning. Is it weird that I haven't had any blood test since my BFP? 

Thanks for the crunching ice and ginger sweeties tip. Don't really feel like eating anything at the moment.


----------



## bunny73

Afternoon all.


Sllyrbbt - hope you get some answers & good luck with your fet   xx


Pritamin - congrats on being pupo, hatching blast sounds great   
Glad you had fun at the wedding too    xx


Awaiting - congrats on being pupo, symptoms sound positive    I'm afraid I can't help with the testing because I've never tested early & on my last 2 fet's had to go for a blood test at the clinic instead of doing a hpt! Good luck xx


Busybee - good luck for scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on   
Busy busy for you then with the loft extension! I can't even find the energy to do little jobs st the minute - I get through the morning and then crawl into bed once dd goes down for a nap! House is a tip!!!
I didn't have any blood tests either - until today & that was because I got given the form at my first midwife appointment. X


Bunny x


----------



## Pritamin

Awaiting - your symptoms sound really promising. Have you decided when to test?

My otd is 1st August but DH is going back to UK on Sunday so we will do a test in the morning I think.
I have no symptoms whatsoever so don't know how this will pan out xxx


----------



## BusyBee84

Oooooo exciting Pritamin! Best of luck and pray this is your time. Don't focus too much on symptoms, I had none until this week and many women don't have any throughout.

Scan yesterday went well, all ok, I'm 6 weeks and 4 days. I heard and saw the heartbeat which was really surreal! Now I am signed off the private clinic and will continue with NHS care!

Dunders - personally I didn't test until OTD. But it depends on you. I really messed myself up first time round as I was testing non stop and really was disheartened with all the BFNs.


----------



## Rachel1984

Hi everyone, 
Any FET success stories? 
My OTD is tomorrow with x2 blasts on board. We have a daughter from 3 years ago and had a failed FET in Jan this year with x1 blast.

Its been a horrible 2ww, on day 5/6/7 I had brown discharge and was completely freaking out. It's gone now thankfully but I wasnt sure if its my period trying to come. Other than that just progesterone symptoms. 

Congrats to everyone and baby dust xxxxx


----------



## sllyrbbt

Ladies I am back at Reprofit to transfer 2 embryos today! Wish me luck! It's my last ho at this.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Goodluck!!!!! Please let us know if one (or both!) sticks x


----------



## Pritamin

Best of luck sllyrbbt!!!


----------

